# Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!



## schwabe52 (5. September 2005)

*Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Dringend: Suche Information zu Catch&Release"

*_*Liebe Karpfenanglergemeinde.
wie alle von Euch wissen, wird das Karpfenangeln insbesondere wegen des Catch & Release vehement und in jüngster Zeit verstärkt kritisiert. Es hagelt daher Verbote, Einschränkungen und öffentliche Diffamierungen.

Ich habe - wie ich gestern erfuhr - die Möglichkeit, bei dem größten internationalen Kongress zum Fischereimanagement Mitte September in Alaska (organisiert durch die American Fisheries Society), einen Vortrag zum Karpfenangeln und Catch & Release zu halten. Einen ähnlichen Vortrag haben Christoph Schulz und ich kürzlich beim Angelkongress in Trondheim gehalten. Meine These ist, dass das C&R der Karpfenangler in Deutschland zu derart starken Konflikten innerhalb der Anglerschaft führt, dass die Anglerschaft entzweit wird. Karpfenangler werden als scharze Schafe hingestellt, um die Kritik am Angeln und dem Catch & Release seitens des Tierschutzes "ruhig zu stellen". Natürlich misslingt dies, aber das ist zumindest eine Strategie, die einige Anglerverbände fahren.

Mir wird im Anschluß an den Kongress die Möglichkeit eingeräumt, eine internationale Veröffentlichung zu schreiben und zu versuchen, bei Fisheries Management and Ecology zu veröffentlichen. Das ist insofern gut, weil das Thema dann internationale Aufmerksamkeit bekommt und damit das deutsche Ländle verlässt. Das könnte sich positiv auf das Karpfenangeln auswirken.

Leider besteht das Problem, dass viele Informationen zum Konflikt C&R und Karpfenangeln nicht in offiziellen Zeitschriften der Wissenschaftslandschaft veröffentlicht wurden und somit nicht zitierbar sind. Ich brauche daher unbedingt schriftliche oder mündliche Informationen, die in der sogenannten grauen Literatur erschienen sind. Dazu zählen Berichte und Reports von Verbänden, Stellungnahmen von Politikern, Schriftwechsel von Vereinen und Verbänden mit Anglern, Gerichtsurteile, Anklageschriften, Artikel in Angelzeitungen, Stellungnahmen oder Online Artikel und Postings oder einfach nur eine persönliche Mitteilung, was z.B. in einem Anglerverein XY oder bei einem Vortrag „Abgegangen ist“. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Schickt mir bitte sämtliche Informationen über Ansichten von Anglern und Verbänden sowie Journalisten Pro und Kontro Catch & Release im Zusammenhang mit Karpfenangeln, von denen Ihr wisst. Schickt mir z.B. Schriftwechsel mit Vereinsvorständen, Tierschützern, Zeitungsartikel, Online-Seiten, Artikel in Angelmagazinen etc. mit Quellenangabe (Titel des Beitrags, Zeitschrift, Herausgeber, Seite, Jahr o.ä.) oder gibt mir Hinweise, wo ich die Dinge finden kann. Ihr wisst vielleicht auf Anhieb, wo ich was finden könnte. Diese INFORMATION IST SEHR WERTVOLL.

Vieles dieser Information ist einfach nicht in Datenbanken recherchierbar. Jede Information kann nützlich sein. Damit meine ich auch Aussagen von „fundamentalen“ Karpfenanglern, die z.B. das C&R only oder NO KILL propagieren. Ich suche einfach alles, um möglichst objektiv die eine (Karpfenangler) und die andere Seite (Ablehner von C&R am schwarze Schaf Beispiel Karpfenangler) darzustellen und meine Aussagen zum entstehenden Konflikt durch Zitate dokumentieren zu können.

Alle, die mir besonders gute Hinweise geben, werden im Artikel namentlich in der Danksagung genannt. Ich suche alles, auch das, was früher in Carp Mirror oder in allgemeinen Anglerblättern erschienen ist. Ich kann dann selbst entscheiden, ob es nützlich ist oder nicht.

Adresse: Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei, Müggelseedamm 310, 12587 Berlin. Für Rückfragen bitte **arlinghaus@igb-berlin.de*

*Da ich nur bei Carp.de bin, könnte jemand diesen Hilferuf auch auf anderen Seiten der Karpfenszene posten?

ICH DANKE VIELMALS IM VORAUS: OHNE EURE HILFE WIRD DER ARTIKEL NUR HALB SO GUT ODER GAR NICHT ERST PUBLIZIERT.

Weitermachen

Robert* _


ist aus dem Carp.de Forum!

Ist denke ich auch in eurem Interesse!!!

Gruss Schwabe52


----------



## Joka (5. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

och nicht schon wieder...... #q

jetzt fehlen nur noch die zwei bösen Wörter die mit H und Z anfangen |supergri


----------



## kanalbulle (5. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> och nicht schon wieder...... #q
> 
> jetzt fehlen nur noch die zwei bösen Wörter die mit Hamburg und Zander anfangen |supergri


Genau #6


----------



## Sailfisch (5. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Joka und Kanalbulle
Ist doch nur eine höflich Bitte und keine Debatte in der Sache!

Im Übrigen ist Dr. Robert Arlinghaus darauf aus den Anglern zu dienen, insbesondere eine mögliche Strafbarkeit von Catch&Release argumentativ zu verhindern.

Nicht umsonst habe ich mit ihm zusammen einen interdisziplinären Aufsatz zu diesem Thema verfaßt.

Bitte also den Beitrag so verstehen, wie er gemeint ist, als höfliche Bitte!


----------



## Joka (5. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

ahhhhhhhh der Kanalbulle hat es ausgeschrieben...  :c

nun sind wir verloren |smash:|znaika:#y


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hi,

Ich finde es auch absolut in Ordnung und obendrein sinnvoll, hier auf diesen Aufruf aufmerksam zu machen. Es geht dabei ja im Grunde nicht um die Diskussion an sich, sondern viel mehr um eine Möglichkeit des Lösungsansatzes für diese Problematik. Und schließlich für ein besseres Miteinander!#6 


Habe eben auf carp.de übrigens noch ein recht aktuelles Interview mit Dr. Robert Arlinghaus gefunden. Für alle, die es interessiert:

http://www.carp.de/berichte/2005/08/arlingshaus/index.shtml



Gruß
Carp4Fun


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Ja die Argumentationshilfe Arlinghaus gehört inzwischen zur Grundausstattung des Karpfenangeln, wie die Abhakmatte, der Fotoapparat und die Waage 


Und seht es mir nach, dass ich seinen Worten nicht wie einen Gral vor mir her trage und damit alles rechtfertige, was durchaus auch Ansätze dafür trägt, sich berechtigte Kritik bei Tierschützern einzuhandeln. 

Arlinghaus hat nämlich ein berechtigts Interesse daran, alles zu rechtfertigen, was speziel (oder besondes) beim Karpfenangeln kritisiert wird, da er selber ein Karpfenangler ist. 

*Wenn ich wissen möchte, ob der Salat es gut findet, gefressen zu werden, frage ich den Salat und nicht den Hasen. * 

Der Karpfenangler mag es handhaben, wie er will, das ist seine Sache, solange ich dadurch keine Nachteile habe oder Einschränungen unterliege, die er durch sein Verhalten auslöst. 

Meine Meinung dazu ist nur die, dass dadurch der Karpfen auf Dauer (wenn er es nicht schon ist) zu einem reinen Sportgerät degradiert wird und Angler, die sich einzig und alleine mit dem Vorsatz ans Gewässer setzen, die Fische immer zu releasen die Antwort auf die Frage schuldig bleiben, wie sie einen Fleischer nennen würden, der nicht mehr schlachtet, sondern sich darauf beschränkt, jeden Tag einer Kuh einen Nasenring anzuziehen, sie mit dem Traktor drei Runden übers Feld zu zerren und sie dann mit einem freundlichen Klaps auf den Po wieder in die "Freiheit" zu entlassen? 

Man sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass die beste Erklärung eines Arlinghaus oder sonst wem kaum etwas nutzt, wenn man mit diesem Treiben ins Rampenlicht der Tierschützer gerät. Es wird dann zwar immer gerne dazu geratne, sich zumindest innerhalb der Anglerkreise nicht gegenseitig zu beschuldigen, aber diese Ansicht finde ich falsch, da es in allen Gruppen, egal was man tut, immer welche gibt, die es in verschiedenen Arten betreiben. Die, die sich dabei falsch verhalten, werden eigentlich immer aus dieser Gruppe heraus kritisiert, ich wüsste daher nicht, wieso man da bei den karpfenanglern eine Ausnahme machen sollte. Denn letztendlich dient eine solche Aufforederung nur dazu, dass man in Ruhe das weiter betreiben möchte, was IMHO durchaus zu kritisieren ist. 

Der Vorgang des Angelns selber, also das Setzen eines Hakens in das Maul eines Fisches, das drillen und das Entnehmen aus dem sicheren und überlebensgarantierenden Elementes dient einzig und alleine der Unterhaltung des Menschen, wenn dieser mit dem alleinigen Vorsatz zum releasen sein Hobby betreibt und ist daher ganz klar auf Kollisionskurs mit dem Tierschutzgesetz. Wenn man es trotzdem betreiben möchte, dann sollte man die Ehrlichkeit aufbringen, dies auch zu sagen, dass es einem egal ist und nicht versuchen, alle Angler mit ins Boot zu holen oder sich Freibriefe dafür (in diesem Falle bei Arlinghaus) zu beschaffen. Was wurde schon alles als Argument gebracht. Alleine das angeblich (oder bewiesene) fehlende Schmerzempfinden ist IMHO eine Farce, denn selbst wenn es so wäre, gibt es einem das Recht, deswegen Vorgänge an einem Lebewesen vorzunehmen, welche bei anderen Gattungen normalerweise Schmerzen verursachen würde? 

Wir sollten uns mal darüber im Klaren sein, es gibt auch Menschen, die verringertes oder fehlendes Schmerzempfinden haben. Darf man diesem denn deswegen brennende Kippen auf dem Arm ausdrücken? Ich glaube kaum, oder? Nach der Argumentation der Karpfenangler wäre das aber durchaus ein Argument, dies tun zu dürfen.

Was ist mit dem Stress? Oft wird berichtet, dass Karpfen nach dem Drill wegen des Stresses aus dem Kiemen bluten. Wo liegt die Ursache dieses Stresses? Alleine in dem Vorgang, ih zu fangen und genau diesen Vorgang möchte man durch den Erhalt des Fisches möglichst oft wiederholen können, auch an dem betreffenden Fisch. 

*Was ich damit aussagen will ist Folgendes:*

*Mir ist es egal, wenn die Karpfenfraktion dies tut.* 

*Aber verschont mich bitte mit Belehrungen, warum ich das auch noch gut finden soll oder wieso es nicht so schlimm sein sollte. *

*Tut es von mir aus, aber versucht nicht auch noch Wohlwollen und Zustimmung dafür zu erheischen. *

*Mehr will ich eigentlich nicht.*


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

_Liebe Karpfenanglergemeinde.
wie alle von Euch wissen, wird das Karpfenangeln insbesondere wegen des Catch & Release vehement und in jüngster Zeit verstärkt kritisiert. Es hagelt daher Verbote, Einschränkungen und öffentliche Diffamierungen._
Der Mann übersieht dabei (tut er das wirklich?), dass man durch diese Verbote eigentlich nur dem Treiben entgegen steuern will. Seinem Empfinden nach ist es zwar unangebracht, dies ist allerdings eine Sache des Standpunktes. Aus seiner Sichtweise heraus mag es seine Berechtigung haben, aber erstens ist seine Sichtweise nicht die einzige und zweitens auch nicht unbedingt und bewiesenermaßen die richtige. Es ist eine Sichtweise - mehr nicht. Und wenn man partout seine Sihctweise beibehalten will, dann sollte man dafür nicht bei denen um Unterstützung heischen, die eine andere Sichtweise haben. 

_
Meine These ist, dass das C&R der Karpfenangler in Deutschland zu derart starken Konflikten innerhalb der Anglerschaft führt, dass die Anglerschaft entzweit wird. Karpfenangler werden als scharze Schafe hingestellt, um die Kritik am Angeln und dem Catch & Release seitens des Tierschutzes "ruhig zu stellen". Natürlich misslingt dies, aber das ist zumindest eine Strategie, die einige Anglerverbände fahren.

Wie bereits gesagt: Er versucht ALLE Angler unter dem Vorwand der Einheit ins Boot zu holen. Das ist nicht einmal falsch, die Zielsetzung ist jedoch nicht ehrlich gemeint, denn Ziel ist es letztendlich, kritiklos seinem Treiben weiterhin nachgehen zu können. Er suggeriert, dass es keine Alternativen gäbe und dies ist schlicht falsch. Richtig ist nämlich, dass der Zwang zum C&R nur dadurch hervorgerufen wird, dass man sich einzig und alleine auf eine einzige Fischart spezialisiert hat und dann naturgemäß das Releasen zur einzigen Option wird, die übrig bleibt. Ein etwas sturer Standpunkt, wie ich meine, denn nicht das Fischen im Allgemeinen steht in der kritik, sondern das Fischen im Allgemeinen KOMMT erst durch solches Verhalten in die Kritik, also ist genau das Verhalten Auslöser, welches er mit den dollsten Kampagnen weiterhin so betreiben möchte. 

*Um eines klar zu stellen: ich gönne jedem seine Art zu fischen. Aber wenn diese Art zu fischen zu kritik führt, so ist die Art des Fischens zu überdenken und nicht das Maß, fehlverhalten zu kritisieren und die Zahl derer, die dies zu dulden bereit sind.*


Mir wird im Anschluß an den Kongress die Möglichkeit eingeräumt, eine internationale Veröffentlichung zu schreiben und zu versuchen, bei Fisheries Management and Ecology zu veröffentlichen. Das ist insofern gut, weil das Thema dann internationale Aufmerksamkeit bekommt und damit das deutsche Ländle verlässt. Das könnte sich positiv auf das Karpfenangeln auswirken.

Da sagt er uns ja seine Ziele: Es geht im nicht um das Fischen im Allgemeinen, es geht ihm ganz klar um das Karpfenangeln und darum, wie man die Akzeptanz erreicht. 


Schickt mir bitte sämtliche Informationen über Ansichten von Anglern und Verbänden sowie Journalisten Pro und Kontro Catch & Release im Zusammenhang mit Karpfenangeln, von denen Ihr wisst. Schickt mir z.B. Schriftwechsel mit Vereinsvorständen, Tierschützern, Zeitungsartikel, Online-Seiten, Artikel in Angelmagazinen etc. mit Quellenangabe (Titel des Beitrags, Zeitschrift, Herausgeber, Seite, Jahr o.ä.) oder gibt mir Hinweise, wo ich die Dinge finden kann. Ihr wisst vielleicht auf Anhieb, wo ich was finden könnte. Diese INFORMATION IST SEHR WERTVOLL.

Zu welchem Zweck? Seine Ziele hat er ja bereits genannt. Er möchte Akzeptanz und er möchte Einheit. Was er nicht möchte: sein eigenes verhalten ändern. Das braucht er ja nicht, aber dann braucht er auch nicht die Hilfe der übrigen, solange er eh nur das hören will, was er auch hören möchte. Eine Alternative gibt es durchaus: Weg vom reinen Speciem Hunting hin zum Angeln im Allgemeinen, dann gibt es weder derart gehäuftes C&R und damit auch weniger Kritik daran und es gibt die von ihm geforderte Einigkeit. Ich persönlich finde die Ansicht etwas überheblich, dass alle auch noch Applaus spenden sollten, wenn er dabei ist, seinem (meiner Meinung nach) Fehlverhalten nachzugehen und damit die gesamte Anglerschaft in die Kritik zu ziehen. 

Eine übersieht der gute Mann nämlich: *Er selber verursacht das nämlich. Und zwar durch sein Verhalten. *


Vieles dieser Information ist einfach nicht in Datenbanken recherchierbar. Jede Information kann nützlich sein. Damit meine ich auch Aussagen von „fundamentalen“ Karpfenanglern, die z.B. das C&R only oder NO KILL propagieren. Ich suche einfach alles, um möglichst objektiv die eine (Karpfenangler) und die andere Seite (Ablehner von C&R am schwarze Schaf Beispiel Karpfenangler) darzustellen und meine Aussagen zum entstehenden Konflikt durch Zitate dokumentieren zu können.


Wenn er in einem großen Anglerbord liest, kann er das zuhauf finden. 


Alle, die mir besonders gute Hinweise geben, werden im Artikel namentlich in der Danksagung genannt. Ich suche alles, auch das, was früher in Carp Mirror oder in allgemeinen Anglerblättern erschienen ist. *Ich kann dann selbst entscheiden, ob es nützlich ist oder nicht.
*
Nun wird es dann richtig lustig: Die Aussagen gehen nun erst mal durch den Arlinghaus Filter und es wird nur das verwertet, was seiner Zielsetzung entspricht? Nützlich wozu??? Sollte er evtl. besser heraus arbeiten. 


_
_Da ich nur bei Carp.de bin, könnte jemand diesen Hilferuf auch auf anderen Seiten der Karpfenszene posten?_
_Woran liegt das? An den Nichtkarpfenanglern, oder wie? meine Anmeldung hier hat wenige Minuten gedauert, seine würde wohl auch nicht länger dauern. Besser kann man wohl das sture beharren auf dem eigenen Standpunkt kaum beschreiben: Alle anderen sollen sich bewegen, damit ich so weiter machen kann. 



_


----------



## dropback (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Moin,
@Aali-Barba
Deine Aussage: *Um eines klar zu stellen: ich gönne jedem seine Art zu fischen. Aber wenn diese Art zu fischen zu kritik führt, so ist die Art des Fischens zu überdenken und nicht das Maß, fehlverhalten zu kritisieren und die Zahl derer, die dies zu dulden bereit sind.*
verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wenn dir das wirklich egal ist, bzw. du es jedem gönnst zu fischen wie er will, warum schreibst du dann jedesmal wenn es um Probleme die evt. durch die Karpfenangelei enstanden sind (Fütterverbot) bzw. entstehen könnten halbe Romane? So ganz egal kanns dir ja dann doch nicht sein.:g 
Ich finde das Engagement von Robert wirklich lobenswert (natürlich ist es nicht ganz uneigennützig, aber das behauptet ja auch keiner). 
Komischerweise wird C&R in allen anderen Ländern nicht als Problem gesehen, ich habe auch noch nie gehört dass sich jemand über das Zurücksetzen von z.B. Lachsen in Kanada aufgeregt hätte, da scheint das ganz normal zu sein. Auch in England oder Frankreich ist C&R eine gängige Praxis (und das nicht nur bei Karpfen). 
Vielleicht sollte man also nicht nur seine Art des Fischens überdenken, sondern auch versuchen den gesetzlichen Rahmen zu ändern.
Grüße
drop


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Manno Mann! 
Nehmt euch doch alle mal ein wenig zurück und beobachtet die weitere Entwicklung ein bischen mehr.  :g 
Diese Aufforderung zu Hilfe an die Karpfenspezies ist wichtig. 
Und soviel Arbeit und Aufmerksamkeit hat bisher keiner bekommen! Und die wissenschaftliche Arbeitsweise und Absicherung ist nun mal das, was anerkannt wird bzw. es ziemlich zwangsläufig schafft Gehör zu finden. 
Hierzu Quellen und viele Bereiche "abzuklappern" gehört einfach dazu und jede Mithilfe dazu ist toll. 
Wer überzeugter C&R Fan ist, hat hier doch eine super Gelegenheit wirklich Argumente zu sammeln und an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen!
Wer voll vom Gegenteil überzeugt ist, genauso.  :m 

<subjektiv on>
Ich für meinen Teil finde es einfach auch nur bekloppt, daß man einen Fisch nicht wieder zurücksetzen DARF, weil er zu GROSS (>Min.maß) ist. 
<subjektiv off>

Man fängt aber auch oft die falschen Fische, die man nicht verwerten möchte oder kann, ist nun mal so beim Angeln. Einen 1m Karpfen oder 1,20m Hecht sinnvoll verwerten kann man oft nicht, gerade das sind aber wichtige Laichfische und gehören Meiner Meinung nach ins Wasser zurück, einige der Halbstarken dagegen in die Pfanne.
Ich esse am Liebsten selbstgefangenen Fisch und möchte auch in Zukunft großwüchsige Fische fangen können. Bei dieser verordneten Negativselektion (=Micker-Fische überleben) zur Zeit braucht sich niemand beklagen, was mit einem bestimmten Gewässer-Fischbestand so passiert, das Board ist ja voll davon.

Also: wer meint was von Karpfen zu verstehen, der sollte sein Wissen ruhig hier mal richtig konstruktiv anbringen.  |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Also: wer meint was von Karpfen zu verstehen, der sollte sein Wissen ruhig hier mal richtig konstruktiv anbringen.


Gute Idee, mir ist jedenfalls der Ansatz eines Robert Arlinghaus wesentlich lieber als die eher unausgegorenen Peta - Vorschläge oder sonstige von "Schützern" verbreitete Abstrusitäten - obs nun um was spezielles wie hier Karpfen oder allgemein ums Angeln geht.

Vielleicht sollte Herr Arlinghaus berücksichtigen, dass es viele verschiedene Gewässer mit verschiedenen Bedningungen und Besätzen gibt, von daher die Hegepflicht (worunter durchaus ja auch das zurücksetzen gefangener Fische (Schonzeit, Mindestmass etc.) gehört) zurück zur Basis, also dem jeweilige nBewirtschafter eines Bewässers gehören sollte statt in die Hände von Behörden. 

Mehr kann ich leider nicht dazu beitragen, da ich kein Karpfenangler bin.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Sorry, aber leute, die jedes Jahr Dutzende Pferde für den Gnadenschuss zurichten auf Military Ritten und das Sport nennen, oder die bis heute unbedingt ihren Seelenfrieden darin suchen, Füchse wie zu Großvatters Zeiten zum eigenen Jux zu tode zu schinden, halte ich als denkbar ungeeignete Vorbilder, wenns um Tierschutz geht. Außerdem frisst man anderswo auch Hunde und man fängt deswegen hier auch nicht damit an, nur weils anderswo auch anders gemacht wird, oder?

Wenn Arlinghaus für "seine" Auslegung des Hobbys Angeln Unterstützung sucht, dann soll er dies tun, bei mir wird er allerdings vergeblich danach suchen, weil ich seine Auffassung vom Umgang mit den Fischen nicht teile.

Da bekanntlich die Freiheit des Einen dort aufhört, wo die des Anderen beginnt, sehe ich nicht ein, warum ich mich demnächst als Tierquäler bezeichnen lassen sollte, nur weil einige den Sinn des Angelns dahingehend verbiegen, dass sie wie in England das Tier zum Sportgerät degradieren. 

 Ich wüsste auch nicht, inwiefern das für einen Angler, der nicht unbedingt nur einer Spezies nachstellt, wichtig sein sollte, dass das Speciem Hunting seinen Segen von Kloster Kamps bekommt. 

Diese Kampagne soll einzig und alleine dem Karpfenangeln dienen und man versucht, alle Angler ins Boot zu bekommen, obwohl das karpfenangeln selbst innerhalb der Angler in der kritik steht. 

Was da passieren soll ist Folgendes:

Man versucht die Umgebungsvariablen zu verändern, damit man sich selber nicht verändern muss. 

Kein Karpfenangler würde sich solcher Kritik ausgesetzt sehen (die im Übrigen auch einen Teil Berechtigung enthält), würde er selber umdenken und nicht sein gesamtes Umfeld dazu dauernd zu überreden versuchen. 

Würde ein Jäger nur deswegen losziehen, um möglichst viele kapitale Rehböcke lediglich zu verletzen und dann wieder laufen zu lassen, wäre er den Schein los. Da bringt es wenig, wenn man zu erklären versucht, dass Rehböcke das insgeheim wirklich ganz toll finden und nicht mal besonders leiden, auch bringt es wenig, allen anderen Jägern zu erklären, die sollten das auch so machen, weil man das in Südafrika auch so macht. Man braucht es eigentlich nur sein lassen, dann erübrigen sich solche Spielchen und Überzeugungsversuche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Würde ich Dir recht geben, wenns nur ums Karpfenangeln gehen würde.

Es geht ja aber bei der leidigen C+R - Debatte auch darum,dass man in den meisten Bundesländern respektive Gewässern "gezwungen" ist, einen maßigen Fisch abzuschlagen.

Und das ist in meinen Augen Unsinn.

Wenn man an Hand des Karpfenangelns da eine entsprechende Argumentationskette an die Hand bekommt, mittels derer man dann vielleicht auch mal rechtliche Änderungen durchsetzen kann, solls auch mir als "Nichtkarpfenangler" doch nur recht sein.

Und selbst wenn man nichts ändern kann, sind mir Argumente immer recht, sei es zum selber verwenden, zum verwerfen oder zum drüber nachdenken - und zwar Argumente beider Seiten!


----------



## Sailfisch (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum einige Leute jetzt hier eine Grundsatzdebatte anzetteln! Robert hat eine Bitte geäußert, wer Infos hat läßt sie ihm zukommen und wer nicht, der läßt es halt bleiben.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@ AngelDet & Thomas9904: |good: 

@ Aali-Barba:

Kleiner Tipp: Lese dir doch bitte mal das Interview mit Robert Arlinghaus durch. Den Link findest du in meinem ersten Posting. Dein Schilderungen zeigen mir, dass du die Motivation des Wissenschaftlers noch nicht ganz verstanden hast bzw. dich noch nicht näher damit beschäftigt hast. Es ist klar, das du nach etlichen Threads denkst, dass der Name Arlinghaus nichts weiter ist als ein Schutzschild für Karpfenfreaks unter dem Deckmantel der Wissenschaft. Diese Ansicht ist in meinen Augen jedoch nicht ganz richtig und genau deshalb solltest du dir einfach mal das Interview durchlesen. Ich denke, dass du anschließend ein wenig besser informiert bist und seiner Intention nicht mehr ganz so negativ gegenüber stehen wirst...Arlinghaus sieht nämlich, genau wie du übrigens auch, das Problem unter anderem in der *fundamentalen* Karpfenangelei. Du wirst garantiert auch im Interview das berühmte "Haar in der Suppe" finden. Aber bitte, schaue es dir einfach mal an...#6 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Aali-Barba
Erstmal möchte jemand aus den vorhandenen Fakten NEUE Überlegungen zusammenfassen und überprüfen, und das ist eine gute Sache, weil selbst er selber weiß nicht so ganz, was herauskommen wird, weil dieses einer kritischen Überprüfung standhalten muß und nur Fakten wirklich zählen. Das sollte man auch als Kritiker hinnehmen und in gebotener Fairniss nicht a priori einen Ansatz zunichte zu machen. Wenn er hier nicht fragen würde, wie sähe der Einwurf da aus? jetzt fragt er hier einfach mal um Mithilfe an und wie ist die Reaktion? 

Wenn Du Deine Argumentation für stichhaltig hältst, also beispielweise das Carp-Specimen Hunting für so absurd hältst, dann mache das richtig und sorge dafür, daß dieser Standpunkt gerade hier und dabei jetzt Gehör findet. Suche andere Leute mit dieser Meinung oder Quellen in Zeitschriften, Boards und Internet oder sonstwie, dann mache aus Deiner Meinung eine mit Fakten unterfütterte, und dies muß bei wissenschaftlicher Arbeitsweise einfach auch Gehör finden, einfach weggucken ist nämlich nicht erlaubt.  |supergri 

Einige Argumente, wie z.B. der gezielte Vorwurf, nur möglichst große Fische möglichst selektiv zu fangen mit der vorgefaßten Absicht diese wieder schwimmen zu lassen, ist ja ein echtes Ding in der Diskussion um den Fisch/Tierschutz und Fisch/Tier-als-Spielzeug. 

Also mach(t) was draus !  |wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... nur möglichst große Fische möglichst selektiv zu fangen mit der vorgefaßten Absicht diese wieder schwimmen zu lassen, ist ja ein echtes Ding in der Diskussion um den Fisch/Tierschutz und Fisch/Tier-als-Spielzeug.
> 
> |wavey:



... geht es den meisten Karpfenanglern denn nicht genau darum???

Ich höre von den "Karpfenanglern" in unserer Gegend immer nur: boaaa ... geiler Drill... usw

Denkt mal darüber nach...

Martin


----------



## rainerle (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hi Aali,
hat Dir der Robert mal ne Flamme ausgespannt?

Zitat RA:
- toleriert den Angler, der gerne den gefangenen Karpfen aufisst. Das gehört dazu und dann werden auch wir als Karpfenangler weiterhin und dauerhaft dazu gehören. Wir sind nicht die Elite der Welt, auch wenn wir mehr fangen oder besseres Gerät besitzen als viele andere Angler. Begreift das endlich. 
- Und wer vor den Augen von hungrigen Rumänen oder sonst wem auf dieser Welt einen Karpfen zurücksetzt, der gehört nicht zu denjenigen, vor denen ich meinen Hut ziehe.

Ich hab keine große Lust noch mehr Passagen zu kopieren, die für Ihn sprechen. Und das jemand der eine Abhandlung ausarbeitet, die Informationen die er bekommt bewertet ist das normalste auf der Welt - ich kenn keinen Redakteur der jeden Leserbrief druckt.


----------



## pechi24 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				schwabe52 schrieb:
			
		

> *Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!
> Schickt mir bitte sämtliche Informationen über Ansichten von Anglern und Verbänden sowie Journalisten Pro und Kontro Catch & Release im Zusammenhang mit Karpfenangeln
> Gruss Schwabe52*


*

@ Ali
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein sich sowas durchzulesen und der Bitte nachzukommen oder auch nicht. Kannst ja all deine Kontras einsenden und auf Berücksichtigung hoffen.

Es war nur als Info zu verstehen und dank seitenlanger Ausführungen wird wieder eine Endlosdebatte daraus.

@all

gerade diejenigen, die sich aufregen, wenn man das Abschlagen von Fischen an anderer Stelle kritisiert und ständig darauf pochen, dass sie keinen Bock auf die Thematik haben, hauen in diesem Thema kräftig in die Tasten und haben großen Spaß daran, sich mitzuteilen.

Na dann kann ich in den anderen Beiträgen das Thema ja wieder hochholen #6 

Wie in anderen Bereichen dreht sich auch beim C&R die Welt außerhalb der Landesgrenzen weiter und warum sollte man nicht mal schauen, wie dieses "Problem" in anderen Ländern gelöst wurde.

Aber wettert mal schön gegen C&R, dann bleibt der Thread schön weit oben *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Ich bin da als Gelegenheitskarpfenangler mit Wurm an der Grund/Posenrute oder Maden an Match/Bolo kein echter Karpfenspezi der Modern-Bolie-Catch Fraktion und kann deswegen auch nur wenig im Detail dazu sagen. Ich kann mich nur als Statistische Nummer melden, die einfach alle nicht verwertbaren quietschlebendigen Fische wieder zurückflutschen/setzen tut. d.h. Karpfen werden nur in ca.50-70cm Länge überhaupt entnommen, sie kommen aber eh meistens in ihren vorkommenden Gewässern als Beifang und Stipp-Futterstellenräuber an den Haken.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht, warum einige Leute jetzt hier eine Grundsatzdebatte anzetteln! Robert hat eine Bitte geäußert, wer Infos hat läßt sie ihm zukommen und wer nicht, der läßt es halt bleiben.


 
Er hat auch darum gebeten, Gegenargumente zu bekommen, die ich doch wohl auch gebracht habe. 

Wenns nur um Bauchpinselei des C&R geht, sollte man das auch klar sagen. 

Außerdem sollte er bitte nicht so tun, als wenn er in UNSER ALLER Namen diese kampagne abzieht. Das stimmt nämlich nicht, diese zieht er nämlich nur für die Interessen einer bestimmten Gruppe ab. Alles andere zu behaupten, wäre IMHO daher Heuchelei.

Die wenigsten Angler bekommen Ärger, weil sie das tun, wozu das Angeln auch gedacht war: Angeln und Fische fangen. Erst mit der umgestaltung des gesamten Angelns zu einer Sportart, begann der Palaver darum. Und wie in jeder anderen Sportart auch, werden Methoden verfeinert, trainiert, besseres Gerät angeschafft und Vieles mehr. und erst ab da wird das C&R ein Thema. 

@ Thomas. 

Natürlich ist eine Anpassung an andere Gegebenheiten inzwischen wichtig. Das bestreite ich nicht. Nur werden die Gegebenheiten nicht selten durch die verursacht, die nun das Umdenken in Gang setzen wollen und zwar nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil diese nicht umdenken *wollen*. 

Ich bin deshalb auf Oposition gegangen, weil man suggerieren will, es würde auch in meinem Interesse sein. Dreh doch den Spieß mal um. Warum bin ich denn erst da gelandet, wo mich Arlinghaus vermutet: Erst durch Leute *wie* Arlinghaus. Ohne diese wäre das doch kein Thema.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre von den "Karpfenanglern" in unserer Gegend immer nur: boaaa ... geiler Drill... usw
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach...


 
Und genau darum geht es doch! Auch die Karpfenangler sollten respektive müssen ihr Verhalten dringend überdenken, wenn sie jemals wieder aus der "Schusslinie" geraten wollen. Es hängt immer davon ab, wie man sich gibt! Wer sich einigermaßen vernünftig verhält, wird auch entsprechend vernünftig behandelt.
Aali-Barba stand der "Problematik Karpfenangeln" z.B. noch vor wenigen Wochen sehr neutral gegenüber und wollte sich im Endeffekt nur eine Meinung bilden, da in seinem Verein diese Debatte gerade lief. Mittlerweile überwiegt bei ihm deutlich die Contra-Einstellung, was, abgesehen von ein paar Missverständnissen, vor allem an den uneinsichtigen und argumentationslosen Karpfenfreunden in seinem Verein liegen mag. Ich finde es einfach sehr schade, dass einige Karpfenangler nicht in der Lage sind, sich mit den Normalanglern zu arrangieren. Und es liegt nahe, dass diese Angelei dann auch kaum mehr Unterstützung in den eigenen Reihen erfährt. Dann leiden nämlich alle, obwohl längst nicht alle Schuld sind an dieser Misere.

Dabei begrüße ich es sehr, dass ein akzeptierter Wissenschaftler nun mit seinen Wegen und Mitteln versucht, einige Dinge wieder ins rechte Licht zu rücken. Das kostet definitiv viel Arbeit und Mühe, wobei auch er selbst noch nicht einmal weiß, ob sie sich auszahlt. Dennoch ziehe ich meinen Hut vor diesem Engagement und sehe es in keinster Weise als bloße Handlungsgrundlage für die uneingeschränkte Karpfenangelei!#6 #6 #6 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Sailfisch (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sollte er bitte nicht so tun, als wenn er in UNSER ALLER Namen diese kampagne abzieht. Das stimmt nämlich nicht, diese zieht er nämlich nur für die Interessen einer bestimmten Gruppe ab. Alles andere zu behaupten, wäre IMHO daher Heuchelei.



Den Aufsatz, welchen ich zusammen mit ihm geschrieben habe, haben wir im Interesse aller Angler geschrieben. Jedenfalls war das die Intention, Du siehst das möglicherweise anders.

Darfst ihn aber trotzdem gerne lesen: Guckst Du hier!


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Nanana Leutz... nicht schlagen, nicht vor dem Auge eines Pazifisten wie mir 

Meine Meinung:

1. Hackt nicht auf Aali rum, er schreibt seine Meinung zum Thema und das sehr ausführlich (wie es eben seine Art ist!)
Diese meinung MANN man teilen, MUSS aber nicht!
Was man MUSS, ist seine meinung zu AKZEPTIEREN!!
Und Robert bat genau darum, DIE MEINUNGEN ÜBER C&R, auch eines jeden Einzelnen.

2. Ich persönlich bin für mehr Freiheiten eines jeden Einzelnen beim Angeln und gegen dieses abschlagen MÜSSEN, genauso wie gegen alles zurücksetzen müssen.

3. Wer nur des Drills wegen angeln 
geht, sollte seinen Schein abgeben, denn Lebewesen sind KEINE Sportgeräte!



In diesem Sinne, nicht aufeinander einschlagen und immer friedlich bleiben. #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@ Carp4Fun

Was Arlinghaus da abzieht, ist IMHO nicht ehrlich. Wenn er gute Argumente für seine Art des Angelns hat, soll er diese bringen. Bisher jedoch liest man eher, warum man diese Art nicht zu sehr kritisieren soll, das ist schonmal ein gewaltiger Unterschied.

Hobbys haben weiterhin die Eigenschaft, dass dabei ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Teil an Emotion und Subjektivität drin steckt. Dieses Maß wächst mit der Intensität, mit der man sein Hobby betreibt. Und genau so sehe ich das bei den Speciem Hunters. Erst durch das Abrücken von der ausgewogenen und vielseitigen Angelei, bringt man sich selber in das problem, releasen zu müssen. Man kann durchaus als alroundangler gut und gerne die gleiche Zahl an Angeltagen wie ein Speciem Hunter am Gewässer verbringen, ohne nachdenken zu müssen, ob man damit die Bestände nicht gefährdet oder für die Zukunft das Ausbleiben des Kapitalen befürchten zu müssen. 

Es ist also nicht so, dass ich mit ins Boot müsste, um die Probleme kleiner zu halten, das Verhalten ist einzig und alleine das Problem. 

Es geht doch nur um die Manifestierung des Umstandes, als Angler an ein gewässer treten zu können mit der von vorne herein feststehenden Absicht, dort gar keinen Fisch entnehmen zu wollen und das wiederum widerspricht A) dem Grundgedanken des Tierschutzes und B) dem Sinn, aus dem dem "Normalbürger" überhaupt das Fischen erlaut ist. Da kommt auch kein Arlington drum herum. Daher versucht er es über die Schiene "andere Gegebenheiten". Klar, heute ist wohl kaum noch einer darauf angewiesen, das Fischen als festen Bestandteil seiner Nahrungsbeschaffung anzusehen. Aber mn vergisst leider, dass das Hobby Angeln sich anders als das Hobby Tennis nicht um einen kleinen Filzball handelt, den man zerdrischt, sonder dabei auf beiden Seiten Lebewesen stehen. 

Und nochmal:

Ich lese hier zwar mit Interesse, dass einem meine Ansicht nicht passt, ich lese, warum ich besser garnix schreiben sollte, ich lese Warnungen, welche Auswirkungendas auf Angler haben könnte, was ich nicht lese, sind Argumente, die mich zum Umdenken bewegen könnten. 

Also wie lauten diese? Was spricht *dafür*, sich an ein Gewässer zu setzen mit der festen Absicht, nur eine einzige Fischart, möglichst Kapital, mit egal welchem Aufwand auch immer zum einzigen Zewcke des persönlichen Vergnügens an die Angel zu bekommen und um es zu wiegen, zu fotografieren und zurück zu setzen? 
Was genau spricht dafür? 
Warum sollte man das tun? 
Warum ist Kritik daran nicht angebracht?

Ich bin ehrlich gespannt auf die Antworten.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hi,

Sicherlich könnten wir hier das Pro & Contra wieder auf`s Neue ausdiskutieren. Es wäre nur wirklich schwierig, das auf eine sachliche Art und Weise in diesem Rahmen zu regeln. Da sollte man sich lieber an einem Samstagabend treffen, ne Kiste Warsteiner sowie einen Gesprächsleiter bereitstellen, und dann geht`s los. Ich bin überzeugt, dass wir da weiter kommen würden als wir es hier jemals könnten...:m 

Ich fühle mich auch weiterhin nicht dazu veranlasst, erneut Argumente für ein *sinnvolles* Catch&Release vorzubringen. In meinen Augen ist dieser Ausdruck eh schon derart negativ und fundamental missbraucht worden, dass ich in meiner Fischerei vielmehr ein Catch&Decide sehe...
Abgesehen davon, geht es hier ja im Grunde lediglich um eine Bitte, die veröffentlicht wurde und keine Anregeung einer Endlosdiskussion darstellen sollte.

Meine Bitte nochmal:
Lies dir doch einfach mal das Interview durch. Das sollte zumindest einen Teil deiner Kritikpunkte, insbesondere an Robert Arlinghaus, aus dem Weg räumen können... Den Link findest du weiter oben in meinem ersten Posting.:m


Sascha


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Den Aufsatz, welchen ich zusammen mit ihm geschrieben habe, haben wir im Interesse aller Angler geschrieben. Jedenfalls war das die Intention, Du siehst das möglicherweise anders.
> 
> Drast ihn aber trotzdem gerne lesen: Guckst Du hier!


 
Ich habe diesen Beitrag schon Öfters gelesen, als Du meinst, habe ihn sogar verstanden, sehe aber auch darin im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Relativierungsversuch, um das C&R weiterhin betreiben zu können. 

Alleine die Einleitung ist an sich schon eine recht durchschaubare Falschinformation. Zeige mir den Karpfenangler, der sich nicht zum Karpfenangeln dort hin setzt, Boilies nur zu dem Zwecke als Köder einsetzt, einzig den Karpfen an die Angeln zu bekommen und dann noch reinen Gewissens behaupten kann, er würde doch "nur so" dort angeln zu "rein zufällig" den Karpfen an der Rute haben, wie es Eingangs dem Leser suggeriert werden soll.

Das hat dann weniger mit Haaren in der Suppe zu tun, als mit gesundem Menschenverstand. Ganz blöd bin ich nun auch nicht. 

Was die Zeit angeht, die der Fisch aus dem Wasser war, so ist das ebenfalls nichts anderes als eine Aneinanderreihung von Relativierungen, Beschönigungen, Schönrednereien und Beschlichtigungen. Der Fisch wäre ohne den Popanz drum herum schneller wieder im Wasser gewesen, ob nun Sekunden oder Minuten. Der Popanz ums Wiegen oder fotografieren oder um ihn anderen zeigen zu können, verzögert dies unnötig. Punkt.

Alles andere ist Beschwichtigung und erst Recht kein Grund, das zu tun anstatt es zu lassen. 

Mag sein, dass man sich als Karpfenangler verständlicherweise das raus pickt, was einem hilft, vernünftiger oder richtiger wirds deswegen auch nicht. Das zu lassen wäre die einfache Lösung, solche Kritik nicht einzuheimsen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Aali,
> hat Dir der Robert mal ne Flamme ausgespannt?


 
Erwartest Du in einer zumindest von mir als ernsthaft augefassten Diskussion ernsthaft eine Antwort darauf?


----------



## Sailfisch (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diesen Beitrag schon Öfters gelesen, als Du meinst, habe ihn sogar verstanden, sehe aber auch darin im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Relativierungsversuch, um das C&R weiterhin betreiben zu können.
> 
> Alleine die Einleitung ist an sich schon eine recht durchschaubare Falschinformation. Zeige mir den Karpfenangler, der sich nicht zum Karpfenangeln dort hin setzt, Boilies nur zu dem Zwecke als Köder einsetzt, einzig den Karpfen an die Angeln zu bekommen und dann noch reinen Gewissens behaupten kann, er würde doch "nur so" dort angeln zu "rein zufällig" den Karpfen an der Rute haben, wie es Eingangs dem Leser suggeriert werden soll.
> 
> ...



Da liegst Du m.E. in der Sache falsch, weil Du immer vom Karpfenangler ausgehst, welcher C&R betreibt. Darum geht es mir aber eben gerade nicht. Mir geht es um die Angler als solche, die ein Rotauge, Brassen oder weiß der Geier was zurücksetzen. Ich habe versucht juristische Argumente dafür zu finden, daß jemand der einen Fisch zurücksetzt, sich nicht strafbar macht. Ich stehe zu den Argumenten und halte sie nach wie vor für richtig. Daß sie auch auf die Karpfenszene ausstrahlen macht sie nicht falsch.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

QUOTE=Carp4Fun]

Meine Bitte nochmal:
Lies dir doch einfach mal das Interview durch. Das sollte zumindest einen Teil deiner Kritikpunkte, insbesondere an Robert Arlinghaus, aus dem Weg räumen können... Den Link findest du weiter oben in meinem ersten Posting.:m


Sascha[/QUOTE]

Ich bin Anhänger der These, dass nicht immer der eine recht und der andere nicht immer Unrecht hat. Sein Interwiev enthält durchaus auch Kritik. Wieso auch nicht, er sagt damit kaum etwas, was nicht eh jeder schon gewusst hätte. 

Er schreibt z.B.: 
_Häufig sind 5-6 Karpfenangler in einem kleinen Verein nicht in der Lage, sich zu verbünden, sich zu engagieren und sich für den Erhalt des Karpfenangelns einzusetzen._
Liest sich schön und läßt auf edle Motive deuten. Wie jedoch sieht die Realität aus? Du hast ja den Fall bei uns verfolgt, wie mir scheint. Es geht nun die Kunde, einer der Jungs bewacht mit Handy den Eingang, während die anderen das anfüttern, was sie meinen anfüttern zu müssen. Soviel dann zu den Themen Wunsch und Wirklichkeit. Ich sage damit nicht, dass es Alle so machen, was sich ebenfalls mit Arlinghaus deckt, ich sage aber, dass es Manche so machen und die bringen alle in Verruf. Ist es dann großartig verwunderlich, dass eigentlich kaum Vereine regen Interesse daran hegen, ein Gruppe Karpfenangler unter sich zu wissen? Und ist es nicht so, dass mancher verein das Gefühl kommt, da sind auf der einen Seite 80 "Normalangler" und auf der anderen Seite sind 10 Karpfenangler und diese wollen sich nun aus dem See einen feinen Karpfenteich machen? Ist es dann nicht naheliegend, dass man erst recht scheel guckt, wenn da gerade mal wieder Fotosession angesagt ist?

Es gibt immer eine Abfolge von Aktion und Reaktion. Und viele Ressertiments gegen Karpfenagler haben sich zumindest Teile von diesen ehrlich verdient. 

Da ist also erst einmal untereinander Überzeugungsarbeit angesagt, dann braucht man doch wohl nicht die restliche Welt überzeugen, wenn diese schwarzen Schafe erst mal von innen heraus eingestielt sind. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ich persönlich bin für mehr Freiheiten eines jeden Einzelnen beim Angeln und gegen dieses abschlagen MÜSSEN, genauso wie gegen alles zurücksetzen müssen.
> 
> 3. Wer nur des Drills wegen angeln
> geht, sollte seinen Schein abgeben, denn Lebewesen sind KEINE Sportgeräte!



ich wollte mich schon immer mal selbst zitieren  Jetzt hab ich die Gelegenheit 

Dazu noch eine Bemerkung:
Nicht nur die oben zitierten Punkte 2 und 3 sind wichtig, sondern ganz wichtig ist, daß ich die Fische, die ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, weil mir z.B. Brassen nicht schmeckt, zurücksetzen DARF ohne gleich vorm Khadi zu landen, denn selbst unser Kater kann keinen großen Brassen vertilgen aber er bekommt trotzdem ab und an was von mir mitgebracht...

Übrigens... Ist die Verfütterung von selbstgefangenen Fisch an mein haustier eine sinnvolle oder nicht sinnvolle Verwertung? Schließlich ist mein Kater auch ein Familienmitglied...


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Da liegst Du m.E. in der Sache falsch, weil Du immer vom Karpfenangler ausgehst, welcher C&R betreibt. Darum geht es mir aber eben gerade nicht. Mir geht es um die Angler als solche, die ein Rotauge, Brassen oder weiß der Geier was zurücksetzen. Ich habe versucht juristische Argumente dafür zu finden, daß jemand der einen Fisch zurücksetzt, sich nicht strafbar macht. Ich stehe zu den Argumenten und halte sie nach wie vor für richtig. Daß sie auch auf die Karpfenszene ausstrahlen macht sie nicht falsch.


 
Das Beispiel bezog sich aber um einen, oder?|kopfkrat 

Zumindest unter Deinem Link finde ich eher den Erklärungsversuch, warum es nicht weiter schlimm sei, eine Fotosession oder sonst was einzulegen vor dem releasen. 

und erst durch den Popanz drum herum weckt man doch erst die Kritiker. Die meisten, denen man erzählen würde "Kann man eh nicht mehr essen" würden dem wohl zustimmen, wenn man aber den Eindruck erweckt, man angele gezielt des Fotos wegen genau auf diese, ist das ne andere Sache. Dann nämlich greift das, was Steffen sagt:

Fische sind keine Sportgeräte und keine Fotomodelle.


----------



## Arlinghaus (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hallo Ali-Baba und der Rest,

so richtig schön ist das nicht, was hier z.T. so geschrieben wird (die Betonung liegt auf z.T.), und vor allem so unbegründet. Ich suche Information, um am Beispiel des Karpfenangelns (die Betonung liegt auf beispielhaft) den Umfang mit einer ganz speziellen Form des Catch & Release in Deutschland (die Betonung liegt auf einer speziellen Form des C&R) darzustellen. Um diese Information zu bekommen, habe ich einen Aufruf gestartet, der selbstredend auf die Zielgruppe abgestimmt ist und somit die eine oder andere Formulierung enthält, die man auch weniger scharf - und damit objektiver - hätte formulieren können. Das führt aber meistens zu keinen Rückläufen. 

Zur objektiven Darstellung des C&R in Vortrag und Publikation gehört unmisserverständlich und einleitend zu definieren (die Betonung liegt auf Definition), was überhaupt C&R ist. Ich sage Ali Baba, der offenbar weder lesen noch recherchieren noch reflektieren kann, was C&R ist: C&R ist das Zurücksetzen eines geangelten Fisches. So einfach ist das. Es gibt natürlich speziele Formen des C&R, so z.B. freiwilliges C&R oder regulatives C&R. Letzteres trifft auf alle untermassigen Fische sowie geschützte Arten zu. Dies ist in Deutschland erlaubt. Somit ist C&R an sich (die Betonung liegt auf an sich, d.h. ohne weitere Erläuterung, um welche Form des C&R es sich handelt) grundsätzlich erlaubt, nein sogar z.T. gesetzlich gefordert.

Der Konflikt entbrennt um eine ganz spezielle Form des C&R, nämlich das bewusste, vorsätzliche Zurücksetzen jeden gefangenen Fisches der Zielfischart (die Betonung lieft auf Zielfischart, das Zurücksetzen von Beifängen ist immer statthaft, sogar in Deutschland). Genau dies betreiben spezialisierte Karpfenanglern - wie andere Angelspezialisten auch -, und nur dies führt zum Konflikt mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und machen Gewässerordnungen, nicht aber mit den Fischereigesetzen! Klaro?

Als Wissenschaftler beschreibe ich den Konflikt; ich werte ihn nicht (die Betonung liegt auf NICHT-WERTEN). In all meinen vorherigen Publikationen, zuletzt Arlinghaus (2004): Berichte des IGB 18:1-160 sowie Jendrusch & Arlinghaus (2005) in Agrar- und Umweltrecht, spreche ich mich gegen das vorsätzliche C&R, wie von einigen Karpfenanglern praktiziert, aus, weil, und nur weil, es mit dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetzen nicht in Einklang zu bringen ist, und als solches strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann. Ich weise auch darauf hin, dass das Töten jedes Fisches ökologische und evolutionäre Kosequenzen haben kann (die Betonung liegt auf können). Ob das im Einzelfall so ist, hängt an den lokalen Bedingungen sozialer und ökologischer Natur (impliziert wird hier die lokale Vielfalt, dies so wichtig ist, wie oben richtig betont). Ich pauschalisiere nie, doch das merkt man erst, wenn man lesen lernt.

Ich bin also kein Lobbyist, sondern so gut es geht objektiv. Ich kritisiere z.B. auch das Karpfenangeln vehement, und spreche mich gegen das vorsätzliche und ausschließliche C&R aus.

Bevor also hier Missverständnisse aufkommen, das obige als Erläuterung. 

Beste Grüße

Robert Arlinghaus (in der Funktion als Wissenschaftler, was ich privat mache, steht außerhalb dieser Debatte und ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion).


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spass an "Board", wenns wohl auch eher "stressig" anfängt.

Freut mich dass Du den Weg in diese Diskussion gefunden hast und Dich zu Wort meldest (ich bleibe auch bei Wissenschaftlern beim im Anlgerboard üblichen Du(bis es mir untersagt wird)).



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche Information, um am Beispiel des Karpfenangelns (die Betonung liegt auf beispielhaft) den Umfang mit einer ganz speziellen Form des Catch & Release in Deutschland (die Betonung liegt auf einer speziellen Form des C&R) darzustellen.


So habe ich das verstanden und finde das wie ich schon schrieb auch gut so.

Bin zwar kein Wissenschaftler, aber es würde mich interessieren ob der von mir eingebrachte Aspekt Berücksichtigung in dieser Arbeit finden kann:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte Herr Arlinghaus berücksichtigen, dass es viele verschiedene Gewässer mit verschiedenen Bedningungen und Besätzen gibt, von daher die Hegepflicht (worunter durchaus ja auch das zurücksetzen gefangener Fische (Schonzeit, Mindestmass etc.) gehört) zurück zur Basis, also dem jeweiligen Bewirtschafter eines Bewässers gehören sollte statt in die Hände von Behörden.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hi,

Freut mich sehr, dass der Name "Arlinghaus" hier endlich mal real wird und nicht nur in Form von Zitaten und Gerüchten durch zahlreiche threads irrt.#h 

Nachdem ich eben einen wahren Aufsatz über Catch & Release bis in seine vollendete Form verfasst habe und gerade abschicken wollte, bekam ich die nette Antwort "Keine Rückmeldung" und alles war weg! Da steckte eine gute Stunde Arbeit drin und dann sowas!!! Ich könnte heulen...:c :c :c 


Gruß Sascha


----------



## carper_83 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rainerle (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Aali: ne, erwarte ich eigentlich keine. Mir schleicht sich nur mit jedem Post mehr von Dir in diesem Thread die Meinung in den Kopf, dass Du ein Problem mit "Karpfen-Anglern" hast. Du ziehst es noch nicht mal in Erwägung, dass ein Vollblut-Spinfischer mit seinen Hechten genauso verfährt. Oder an bestimmten Forellengewässern ausschließlich mit Fliege und Schonhaken gefischt werden darf, weil eben keine Fische entnommen werden dürfen. Das ist es, was mich an Dir, sorry an der von Dir geführten Argumentation stört. Vielleicht bist Du ja auch einer von denen, die noch nie nen Karpfen über 20 Pfund gefangen haben, aber heimlich nachts davon träumen und deshalb die "Karpfen-Freaks" verfluchen und bekämpfen .
Nein, allen Ernstes, Deine Argumentation und Kritik war a) in diesem Thread eigentlich nicht gefragt und b) sehr einseitig auf die Karpfen-Fraktion ausgerichtet. Das ist es was mich stört. Ich selbst, das kann jeder anhand meiner Posts nachvollzeihen, bin der absolute Allrounder, soll heißen: ich beangle heute gezielt das und morgen gezielt jenes und ab und an auch einfach darauf los. Was ich in jeden (Fang-) Fall mache, ist selektiv entnehmen oder eben zurücksetzen. Und wenn jemand den anderen Weg geht ist das gut so, wenn er mich deshalb nicht als schlechteren Angler sieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Was ich in jeden (Fang-) Fall mache, ist selektiv entnehmen oder eben zurücksetzen. Und wenn jemand den anderen Weg geht ist das gut so, wenn er mich deshalb nicht als schlechteren Angler sieht.


 |good:


----------



## Sailfisch (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beispiel bezog sich aber um einen, oder?|kopfkrat



Richtig, der Ansatz des Aufsatzes liegt im Urteil des AG Bad Oeyenhausen, wo ein Karpfenangler verurteilt wurde. Daran wird aber nur allgemein angeknüpft.
Im Übrigen ist das Urteil sehr ungenau. Es ist nämlich gerade nicht herauszulesen, worin das Gericht den Strafgrund sieht, ob nun im C&R generell oder im zu lange an der Luft halten des Karpfens.

@Robert
Willkommen an Board! Würde mich freuen, wenn Du hier in Zukunft den ein oder anderen Beitrag einbringen würdest!


----------



## noose (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin also kein Lobbyist, sondern so gut es geht objektiv. *Ich kritisiere z.B. auch das Karpfenangeln vehement*, und spreche mich gegen das vorsätzliche und ausschließliche C&R aus.





			
				Carp.de schrieb:
			
		

> *17.08.2005: Unglaublich, aber wahr: Auch Theoetiker können Angeln!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herr Dr. Robert Arlinghaus

Ich bitte Sie,wenn das kein *Lobbyismus *ist #d#d#d#d

Aber dennoch Petri zum Karpfen
Wie hat er denn Geschmeckt?


----------



## Lenzibald (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Servus. Was soll man dazu noch sagen ? Bei uns in Österreich ist C&R erlaubt und teilweise erwünscht oft sogar Pflicht. Andererseits wirds an einigen Gewässern verboten. Kann jeder Gewässerbesitzer selbst bestimmen. Das Problem liegt ganz anders. Ich habe noch nie Jemanden schimpfen hören wenn wer nen Fisch wieder freiläßt, aber ich habe schon viele Karpfenspezis schimpen hören wenn wer nen Karpfen mitnimmt. Habs selber schon des öfteren selbst erlebt das ein Karpfenspezi meinen Fisch nachmessen wollte ob er die erlaubten 65cm nicht überschreitet. Lest mal in einigen Karpfenforen nach was da abgeht. Von, den könnte ich umbringen oder der gehört Verprügelt und so weiter weil er einen Karpfen zum Essen mitgenommen hat. Ich denke wenn einige "es sind nicht alle so" Karpfenangler mal umdenken würden und andere so akzeptieren wie sie sind würde es weit weniger Probleme mit C&R geben als es jetzt der Fall ist.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ali-Baba und der Rest,


 
Hallo Arlinghaus, willkommen im Board, obwohl es ja derzeit wie bereits erwähnt etwas rumpelig zugeht.



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> so richtig schön ist das nicht, was hier z.T. so geschrieben wird (die Betonung liegt auf z.T.), und vor allem so unbegründet.


 
So wie ich die Eingangsaufforderung verstanden habe, nachlesbar ist sie ja, sollten dort Für und Wider Argumente an Dich weitergeleitet werden, was ja offensichtlich auch geschehen ist, wie ich Deinem Erscheinen zu dem passenden Zeitpunkt entnehme. Dass Dein Name zumindest bei mir, wie Du lesen kannst, in letzter Zeit häufiger gefallen ist, liegt daran, dass er zumindest in meinem Umfeld aber auch hier, teilweise immer dann fällt, wenn Karpfenangler aus der Kritik wollen, die sie sich teilweise nicht ganz zu unrecht eingehandelt haben. leider habe ich den Namen Arlinghaus in letzter Zeit recht häufig hören müssen, als es zum beispiel um Futtermengen an einem 6 Ha Gewässer ging. Tenor war: Erstens füttern wir nicht zuviel, zweitens hat Arlinghaus gesagt, selbst wenn, wäre das auch egal, das macht nichts.

Daher rege ich halt zum Nachdenken an, ob man sich immer dessen bewußt ist, wie manche Sachen rüber kommen, denn das falsch verstehen und die Fehlinterpretation beschränkt sich offenbar nicht nur auf Aali-Barbas, mit dem Unterschied, dass meine Fehlinterpretation evtl. eine falsch angebrachte Kritik zur Folge haben kann, bei einem, dem Futterhype verfallenen Karpfenangler - zumal evtl. noch in einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter, diese Fehlinterpretaion für Gewässer und Mitangler bösere Folgen haben kann. 

Auffällig war mir, dass der Name Arlinghaus manchmal sozusagen als Freibrief verstanden wird. Vielleicht ist da noch etwas Klarstellung vonnöten, um das zukünftig zu vermeiden. 



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche Information, um am Beispiel des Karpfenangelns (die Betonung liegt auf beispielhaft) den Umfang mit einer ganz speziellen Form des Catch & Release in Deutschland (die Betonung liegt auf einer speziellen Form des C&R) darzustellen. Um diese Information zu bekommen, habe ich einen Aufruf gestartet, der selbstredend auf die Zielgruppe abgestimmt ist und somit die eine oder andere Formulierung enthält, die man auch weniger scharf - und damit objektiver - hätte formulieren können. Das führt aber meistens zu keinen Rückläufen.


 
Welches ist die "spezielle" Form des C&R genau? Ist der besonders sorgsame Umgang mit dem Objekt Fisch gemeint? Ist der Umstand gemeint, dass der Anteil der releasten Fische besonders hoch ist? Ist es die Art und Weise, wie released wird und wie lange dieser Vorgang dauert? 



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Zur objektiven Darstellung des C&R in Vortrag und Publikation gehört unmisserverständlich und einleitend zu definieren (die Betonung liegt auf Definition), was überhaupt C&R ist.


 
Das ist insoweit richtig, wie auch die Gründe dafür richtig dargestellt sind. Die Erklärung bezog sich auf einen spezielen Fall und auf den habe ich mich auch bezogen. Vereinfach gesagt, wird man kaum einen Fotoapperat mitschleppen, wenn man nicht vorhat, den zu benutzen. Der Fang ist zwar zufällig, der Wunschfang jedoch nicht. Die Köderwahl soll ja Beifang ausschließen, soweit möglich, dann zu suggerieren, der Karpfen wäre zufällig dran, ist ein wenig schwach als Argument, finde ich. 



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage Ali Baba, der offenbar weder lesen noch recherchieren noch reflektieren kann, was C&R ist: C&R ist das Zurücksetzen eines geangelten Fisches. So einfach ist das.


 
Schade, hätte ne schöne Diskussion sein können, würde man sich nicht dem Mittel der Beielidigung und der Diffamierung bedienen, um die eigene Position zu untermauern. Wer sich seiner Sache sicher ist, hat sowas normalerweise nicht nötig, finde ich. Mehr sag ich allerdings jetzt auch nicht dazu, dafür ist mir das Thema zu schade. 

Ich überlese also die Stichelei und widme mich dem Zurücksetzen. 



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt natürlich speziele Formen des C&R, so z.B. freiwilliges C&R oder regulatives C&R. Letzteres trifft auf alle untermassigen Fische sowie geschützte Arten zu.


 
Dies bestreitet keiner, ich stelle lediglich die Frage, ob man sich nicht selber durch eine spezialisierte Angelmethode dazu zwingt, dies also nicht sein müsste in dem Maße. Natürlich kann man das nachträglich dann erklären, warum es nicht so schlimm ist, wie man meint, ich hingegen stelle mir eben die Frage, ob es erst dazu kommen muss. Diese bleibt jedoch unbeantwortet, sondern man weicht dann aus auf den untermaßigen Fisch etc. 

Man kann doch wohl durch Wahl der Köder und der Methode sowie der Köder und Futtermittel sehr wohl regulierend wirken und da beginnt eben der Part, wo es für mich persönlich zur Heuchelei wird, wenn man sich dann gibt, als wäre es Zufall. Es ist eben kein Zufall, man hat zu 90% genau den Fisch dran, den man auch dran haben wollte.



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist in Deutschland erlaubt. Somit ist C&R an sich (die Betonung liegt auf an sich, d.h. ohne weitere Erläuterung, um welche Form des C&R es sich handelt) grundsätzlich erlaubt, nein sogar z.T. gesetzlich gefordert.


 
Es ist erlaubt und diese Erlaubnis - ja der Zwang ist für ganz bestimmte Ereignisse vorgesehen. Es gibt auch sonst bei der Rechtssprechung Unterschiede zwischen Unfällen, provozierten Vorfällen, also inwieweit man selber das Geschehen selber durch sein Handeln herbeigeführt hat. Für den Fisch selber ist der Vorgang natürlich erst mal der gleiche, daran zweifelt auch keiner. Die Frage bleibt aber bestehen, ob man diese Zahl der Fälle durch seine Methode reduziert oder provoziert. Und da setzt meine Argumentation an. 



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Konflikt entbrennt um eine ganz spezielle Form des C&R, nämlich das bewusste, vorsätzliche Zurücksetzen jeden gefangenen Fisches der Zielfischart (die Betonung lieft auf Zielfischart, das Zurücksetzen von Beifängen ist immer statthaft, sogar in Deutschland). Genau dies betreiben spezialisierte Karpfenanglern - wie andere Angelspezialisten auch -, und nur dies führt zum Konflikt mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und machen Gewässerordnungen, nicht aber mit den Fischereigesetzen! Klaro?


 
Das ist mir die ganze Zeit über klaro, aber wie gesagt ist dann evtl. auch Aufklärung angesegt, wenn man merkt, dass diese Argumentation mißbräuchlich verwendet werden könnte. Außerdem ist die Zielsetzung der eingangs gebrachten Aufforderung diesbezüglich eine andere, wie ich meine. 



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Als Wissenschaftler beschreibe ich den Konflikt; ich werte ihn nicht (die Betonung liegt auf NICHT-WERTEN). In all meinen vorherigen Publikationen, zuletzt Arlinghaus (2004): Berichte des IGB 18:1-160 sowie Jendrusch & Arlinghaus (2005) in Agrar- und Umweltrecht, spreche ich mich gegen das vorsätzliche C&R, wie von einigen Karpfenanglern praktiziert, aus, weil, und nur weil, es mit dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetzen nicht in Einklang zu bringen ist, und als solches strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann.


 
Diese Einschränkung ist aber eben keine Beschreibung sondern eine Wertung. Sie ist nicht Ergebnisoffen, denn der logische Schluss daraus wäre bei einer solchen Formulierung, dass man es ohne die Tierschutzrechtliche Einschränkung eben nicht tun sollte und da differieren unsere Meinungen, denn der Vorgang für den Fisch ist und bleibt der gleiche, ob Tierschutzgesetz oder nicht. 



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weise auch darauf hin, dass das Töten jedes Fisches ökologische und evolutionäre Kosequenzen haben kann (die Betonung liegt auf können). Ob das im Einzelfall so ist, hängt an den lokalen Bedingungen sozialer und ökologischer Natur (impliziert wird hier die lokale Vielfalt, dies so wichtig ist, wie oben richtig betont). Ich pauschalisiere nie, doch das merkt man erst, wenn man lesen lernt.


 
Richtig lesen sollte man können, das ist richtig. Richtig gelesen könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass eine einseitig gehaltene Beschreibung eines Konfliktes evtl. Argumente für Mißbräuchliches Handeln liefern könnte, was auch offenbar geschieht. 




			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin also kein Lobbyist, sondern so gut es geht objektiv. Ich kritisiere z.B. auch das Karpfenangeln vehement, und spreche mich gegen das vorsätzliche und ausschließliche C&R aus.


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Es wird eben nur leider nicht immer ganz klar (auch wenn man richtig liest) und sozusagen von der anderen Seite der Abhandlung her kann ich nur dazu raten, dies besser heraus zu arbeiten, denn es gibt genügend, die picken sich nur das dort raus, was ihnen zupasse kommt. Der Unterschied eben zwischen einem heren Wunsch und er Umsetzung in der Realität. 




			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor also hier Missverständnisse aufkommen, das obige als Erläuterung.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Robert Arlinghaus (in der Funktion als Wissenschaftler, was ich privat mache, steht außerhalb dieser Debatte und ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion).


 
Auch von mir beste Grüße. Meine Intension ist nicht der Streit, sondern der vernünftige Umgang miteinander und mit dem Objekt Fisch und dem Lebensraum Gewässer.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali: ne, erwarte ich eigentlich keine. Mir schleicht sich nur mit jedem Post mehr von Dir in diesem Thread die Meinung in den Kopf, dass Du ein Problem mit "Karpfen-Anglern" hast. Du ziehst es noch nicht mal in Erwägung, dass ein Vollblut-Spinfischer mit seinen Hechten genauso verfährt. Oder an bestimmten Forellengewässern ausschließlich mit Fliege und Schonhaken gefischt werden darf, weil eben keine Fische entnommen werden dürfen. Das ist es, was mich an Dir, sorry an der von Dir geführten Argumentation stört.
> .


 
Da es im Karpfenangler Forum stand, ist die Annahme wohl naheliegend, dass es sich aus Karpfenangeln bezog. |wavey: 



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bist Du ja auch einer von denen, die noch nie nen Karpfen über 20 Pfund gefangen haben, aber heimlich nachts davon träumen und deshalb die "Karpfen-Freaks" verfluchen und bekämpfen .
> .


 
Jaja, ich bin neidisch, sicher. Der einzige Grund, pauschales C&R zu kritisieren ist eh der Neid, gell. #d 




			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, allen Ernstes, Deine Argumentation und Kritik war a) in diesem Thread eigentlich nicht gefragt und b) sehr einseitig auf die Karpfen-Fraktion ausgerichtet.
> .


 
A) war auch nach Kritik gefragt und B) steht es immer noch im Karpfenfischerforum. Und C) werde ich auch zukünftg davon absehen, erst eine Umfrage zu starten, ob ich etwas schreiben darf.  



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es was mich stört. Ich selbst, das kann jeder anhand meiner Posts nachvollzeihen, bin der absolute Allrounder, soll heißen: ich beangle heute gezielt das und morgen gezielt jenes und ab und an auch einfach darauf los. Was ich in jeden (Fang-) Fall mache, ist selektiv entnehmen oder eben zurücksetzen. Und wenn jemand den anderen Weg geht ist das gut so, wenn er mich deshalb nicht als schlechteren Angler sieht.


 
Also nochmals: Du kannst gerne mal in Threads schauen, in denen im Norden große Zander gefangen werden und dort gerne sichten, wer sich abfällig über wen äußert. Das geht dann soweit, dass gar keiner mehr den Mut aufbringt, einen gefangenen und abgeschlagenen Ü90 Zander zu veröffentlichen, respektive sich dies nach einem Versuch zukünftig sparen wird. 

Soviel dazu, wer sich für den vermeindlich besseren oder edleren Angler hält.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, der Ansatz des Aufsatzes liegt im Urteil des AG Bad Oeyenhausen, wo ein Karpfenangler verurteilt wurde. Daran wird aber nur allgemein angeknüpft.
> Im Übrigen ist das Urteil sehr ungenau. Es ist nämlich gerade nicht herauszulesen, worin das Gericht den Strafgrund sieht, ob nun im C&R generell oder im zu lange an der Luft halten des Karpfens.
> 
> @Robert
> Willkommen an Board! Würde mich freuen, wenn Du hier in Zukunft den ein oder anderen Beitrag einbringen würdest!


 
Wieder die Berichterstattung von der anderen Seite der Expertise:

Fragt man am Wasser rum, wie lange denn ein Karpfen (in diesem Fall) für das ganze Drumherum so an Land liegen kann, hört man: Arlinghaus hat gesagt.........

Das versuche ich ja begreiflich zu machen. Wenn die Zielsetzung einseitig ist, wird es auch das Ergebnis oder die Botschaft sein.


----------



## noose (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				carper_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss auch gar nicht wesshalb sich alle so gegen das C&R wehren, wäre es nicht auch für euch Positiv, wenn ihr einen z.B. kleinen Zander zurücksetzen könntet, der gerade über dem Mindestmaß ist, und eigentlich zu klein um davon Satt zu werden? Und das sogar ohne Strafrechtlich verfolgt zu werden? ;+
> 
> mfg - carper



Hi Carper

Keine Frage, der von dir abgesprochene Zander der knapp das maß hat wandert durchaus wieder in sein Elemant.Oder der (bleiben wir kurz bei Zander) grosse übermaßige Zander der was weiss ich schon für Nachwuchs gesorgt hat... rein damit. (auch wenns wohl seitens der "grünen" verboten ist#c.)

Aber ich glaube der Streit bei dem heissgliebten Thema C&R ist wohl der das es Angler gibt die von VORNHEREIN JEDEN Fisch wieder zurücksetzen , und das bewusst nur um ein schönes Foto zu haben oder etc...

Und da muss ich dir sagen gehöre ich definitiv zu der anderen Fraktion,die Fische tatsächlich auch mit nach Hause nehmen zum (jetzt kommts) Essen.

Und dafür möchte ich mich nicht rechtfertigen müssen oder beleidigen lassen.(allgemein gesprochen)
Denn ich aktzeptiere auch die Meinung (es muss ja nicht meine sein)der Karpfenspezies.

Denn es ist bei weitem nicht so das ich am Tag oder in der Woche oder Monat den ganzen Fischbestand der Seen und Flüsse "Plattmache"
Ich habe für mich eine freiwillige Fangbegrenzung was Hecht und Zander angeht.
Habe dieses Jahr lediglich einen Hecht mitgenommen ( weil der eine brauchbare Küchengrösse hatte)
nichtzuletzt auch der tatsache zu verdanken das ich noch etwas Norwegenfisch in der Truhe habe.
(25 kg gefangen nicht mehr)

Und sonnst doch lieber Barschangler bin (herjeh die muss es auch geben)

Gruss
noose




A


----------



## Arlinghaus (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hi Alibaba und die vierzig Releaser,

nur kur, weil ich mich gerade um etws anderes kümmern muss und daher wenig Zeit habe.

Es geht mir bei meiner Arbeit als Fischereiwissenschaftler immer darum, Wege aufzuzeigen, wie Fischressourcen besser, d.h. nachhaltiger genutzt und bewirtschaftet werden können. Nachhaltigkeit als wesentliches Leitbild unserer Umweltpolitik ist niemals ausschließlich aus Sicht des Tieres (Tierschutz), des Bestandsschutzes (Naturschutz), der Nutzung (Fischerei) oder der Interessen bestimmter Nutzergruppen zu beleuchten. Es geht im Kern darum, ausgehend von menschlichen Bedürfnissen an die Ressource, d.h. z.B. das Bedürfnis, einen Riesenfisch zu fangen oder einen 51 cm langen Speisezander zu erbeuten, "bessere" Wege, die in einem harmonischeren, sozialverträglicheren Umfang mit Fischen münden, zu finden.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist zu begreifen, dass es sich bei Leitbildern des Managements immer um menschliche Ziele handelt. Bedürfnisse haben sich aber gewandelt und neodarwinistische Begründungen, nach denen nur geangelt werden "darf", weil gegessen werden will, sind nicht immer zielführend, weil schlußendlich entweder die Ressource leidet (z.B. Überfischung) oder die Nutzergruppe (z.B. bei Fischereiverboten und/oder -einschränkungen). Wie nun, können optimale Wege erreicht werden, die allen nützen?

Beim Karpfenangeln ist das eigentlich recht einfach, obwohl biologische Argumente zum Schutz des Genpools und/oder großer Laichtiere, die partielles C&R bei anderen Fischen zumindest als Idee rechtfertigen, fehlschlagen. Karpfen sind Haustiere und vermehren sich kaum natürlich. Die Anglerschaft besetzt aus Tradition meist zu viele Karpfen; Überbestände und ökologische Probleme wie Eintrübung der Gewässer sind die Folge. Karpfenanglen und gezieltes, maßvolles C&R können beim Bestandsmonitoring helfen. Das ist mein voller Ernst und führt zu einem hervorragenden Kompromissweg zwischen den Interessen der einen (Karpfen besetzen, essen), den anderen (Gewässerprobleme eindämmen) und wieder den anderen (Boilieanglern).

Ganz grundsätzlich noch eine Anmerkung: Ich kann am wenigsten dafür, dass irgenwer, z.B. einige Karpfenangler, Zitate von mir aus dem Zusammenhang reissen und für "ihre Sache" benutzen. In all meinen wissenchaftlichen Artikeln versuche ich, Pro und Kontra abzuwägen. Wie ich vielfach erfahren musste, werden aber nicht ganze Arbeiten gelesen, sondern Einzelaspekte pauschalisiert herausgenommen, so auch bei der Anfütterdebatte. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass übermässiges Anfüttern kein Problem sein kann. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Also fahre nicht so unkritisch über meine Person her (wie in mehreren Postings oben eindeutig belegt) für Umstände, für die ich nichts kann. Das meine ich mit Lesen Lernen bzw. zu akzeptieren, dass einige eben nicht lesen können, die dann Lokusprolen an die Gewässer tragen.

Noch einmal: was ich privat mache, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, und es ist kein Geheimnis, dass ich unheimlich gerne Karpfenfische. Aber ich stehe auch dafür ein, dass ich auch Karpfen mitnehme, die ich für verzehrsfähig halte. 

In diesem Sinne,

frohes Schaffen

Robert


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

_Ganz grundsätzlich noch eine Anmerkung: Ich kann am wenigsten dafür, dass irgenwer, z.B. einige Karpfenangler, Zitate von mir aus dem Zusammenhang reissen und für "ihre Sache" benutzen. In all meinen wissenchaftlichen Artikeln versuche ich, Pro und Kontra abzuwägen. Wie ich vielfach erfahren musste, werden aber nicht ganze Arbeiten gelesen, sondern Einzelaspekte pauschalisiert herausgenommen, so auch bei der Anfütterdebatte. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass übermässiges Anfüttern kein Problem sein kann. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Also fahre nicht so unkritisch über meine Person her (wie in mehreren Postings oben eindeutig belegt) für Umstände, für die ich nichts kann. Das meine ich mit Lesen Lernen bzw. zu akzeptieren, dass einige eben nicht lesen können, die dann Lokusprolen an die Gewässer tragen._

Es war nicht mein Anliegen, über die Person Arlinghaus herzufallen. Sollte es so rüber gekommen sein, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Über die Thesen jedoch und die Folgen, wenn diese fehlgedeutet werden, erlaube ich mir weiterhin Kritik. Die Aussage eines ehemaligen, langjährigen Gewässerwartes sei als Beispiel zitiert, als er die KArpfenfischer verteidigte, weil man sie verdächtigte, zuviel anzufüttern:

Arlinghaus hat gesagt, dass unabhängig von der Gewässergröße bei einem Mittel von 4 Metern tiefe ein Futtereintrag von X pro Hektar und Jahr als unbedenklich zu bezeichnen ist. 

Dies um zu verdeutlichen, wie es teilweise mißbraucht wird. 

Das ich einseitig über das Karpfenangel schrieb, hat den einfachen Grund, dass der Aufruf nun in den ersten Absätzen mehrfach gezielt das Karpfenanglen und die Folgen in Vereinen anspricht. Die Debatte nun so zu führen, als sei ja was völlig anderes gemeint gewesen? tja dan sollte man das auch so formulieren, meine ich. 

Mir ist an den Gwässern, dem umgang miteinander und den Umgang mit Gewässer und Lebewesen gelegen. Auch daran, wann man was zu seinem eigenen Spaß bereit ist zu tun - ein Aspekt, der nicht nur auf das Karpfenanglen beschränkt ist, sondern sich überall in modernen Gesellschaften wiederfindet und der auch oft genug Anlass zu Streit liefert.

Da der Aufruf auf mich wirkte, als wäre dort eine Sammlung von verteidigenden Argumenten geplant (so verstehe ich zumindest die Formulierung - vielleicht aus Vorurteil, vielleicht auch nicht, das mag der Leser entscheiden), habe ich die Zielsetzung anhand der bisherigen Mißbräuche und Fehldeutungen, die man so mitbekommt, als falsch gesehen und auch so reagiert und argumentiert. Nicht gegen die Person, sondern gegen die Sache. 

Vielleicht bietet es ja Spielraum für ein entsprechendes Schlusswort bei der Ausarbeitung, die den häufigen Fehldeutungen auch Rechnung trägt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

|kopfkratMöchte folgendes zum Thema sagen & nicht mehr...!
Werde meinem Bruder der Leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler in ganz Europa ist einladen zu mir, 
um das geschriebene zu Lesen...-da I-Net los-
& seinen Comment dazu abgeben lassen 
(Als  Info & Argumentationshilfe  f. Dr.Arlinghaus)...!

"Ich in Persona habe nur die 1 te Seite gelesen & möcht mich raus halten aus diesem Thema" da ich denke WIR nicht zueinander finden werden im Konsenz was dieses Thema angeht...#6


----------



## The_Duke (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Mensch Aali-Barba...du brauchst doch sicher bald ne neue Tastatur...:q :q
 #r  #r aber für deine Sachlichkeit und die der anderen Mitdiskutierer! #r #r

Ich habe den Aufsatz über C&R schon vor einiger Zeit gelesen, als Sailfish diesen Link schon mal eingestellt hatte.
Hatte mich damals bei ihm via PN für diesen Link bedankt, da dort doch einiges an Argumentationshilfe bezüglich C&R zu entnehmen ist....
ABER(!)....ich habe diese Argumentationshilfe nicht auf das Karpfenfischen bezogen (für mich jedenfalls nicht), sondern gegen die unsinnigen Vorschriften, maßige Fische nicht releasen zu *dürfen*!
Ich habe selbst einige Jahre auf Karpfen gefischt...je größer desto besser!
War an französischen Gewässern...will fast sagen Karpfenpuffs...und ein Karpfen unter 20 Pfund galt schon fast unterstes als Mittelmaß.
Irgendwann, als ich mal einen großen Karpfen mit total verschundenem Maul vom vielen Releasen fing, dachte ich mir: *Was machst du eigentlich hier?*  ;+  ;+ 
Das konnte es nicht sein...Fische schon mit dem Vorsatz zu fangen, sie wieder schwimmen zu lassen, nur um das eigene Ego zu befriedigen (es war bei mir nichts anderes...ich gebs zu!)
Ich habs dann einfach gelassen und mein Karpfentackle findet jetzt anderweitig Verwendung.
Ich stelle mich jetzt aber nicht hin und zeige verächtlich mit dem Finger auf die "Kapfensportler"...sicher nicht! Die meisten behandeln ihre gefangenen Karpfen besser und fürsorglicher, als ihre Frau zu hause *Scherz*  |supergri  |supergri 
Ich bin nur der Meinung, daß jeder selbst entscheiden sollen könnte, ob er nun einen maßigen Fisch tötet oder wieder möglichst unversehrt wieder entlässt in sein kühles Nass.
Die C&R-Argumentation nun hauptsächlich auf das Karpfenfischen zu fokussieren, schmeckt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders, da das Verhalten der Karpfenangler doch teilweise sehr in der Kritik steht und somit die *allgemeine*(!) C&R-Thematik dadurch schon einen gewissen Negativtouch bekommt.
Lieber die ganze Geschichte etwas allgemeiner halten und somit auf alle Bereiche anwendbar zu machen...davon profitieren auch die eingefleischten Carphunters


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Also ich find die Diskussion hier gut, bevor ich ins AB kam (letztes Jahr) habe ich mir nie einen Kopf darüber gemacht. Ich bin Raubfischangler - mittlerweile habe ich alles griffbereit um den immer möglichen großen Hecht oder Zander zu releasen, ich habe lange gegrübelt und jetzt kann der Fisch so groß sein wie er will-er kommt sanft und schnell zurück!

Was ich persönlich nicht gut finde: Leute (ich schreibe absichtlich nicht Angler - sorry ) die ohne Fischtüte, dafür aber mit Digicam und Camcorder, Wiegesack und weiss der Geier was am Wasser auflaufen - und natürlich darf das Fotoalbum nicht fehlen... Dies ist nun das Negativbeispiel von Karpfenangeln, ich habe aber auch schon andere gesehen und deswegen pauschalisiere ich nicht. Außerdem gitbs auch Stipper & Feederer, die größtenteils releasen. Feedern mach ich auch - für Köfis, Brassen kommen aber meist wieder rein (manchmal nehm ich sie auch zum essen  ).

Was ich sagen will - die meisten von uns sitzen in einem Boot! Diejenigen, die auch reinwollen, sollten wir uns ansehen - wollen sie paddeln oder den Kahn zum kentern bringen - im Klartext: Ich kann keinem meine Meinung aufzwingen, aber ein vernünftiges Gespräch mit jemand, der die öffentliche Meinung von Anglern gefährdet ist besser als uns in 2 Gruppen aufzuteilen...
Meine Meinung...

LG by Andy|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder die Berichterstattung von der anderen Seite der Expertise:
> 
> Fragt man am Wasser rum, wie lange denn ein Karpfen (in diesem Fall) für das ganze Drumherum so an Land liegen kann, hört man: Arlinghaus hat gesagt.........
> 
> Das versuche ich ja begreiflich zu machen. Wenn die Zielsetzung einseitig ist, wird es auch das Ergebnis oder die Botschaft sein.



Sorry, das verstehe ich nicht! 
Mir geht es doch nur darum, daß man, wenn man Angeln geht, nicht gleich mit einem Bein im Knast steht. Das wäre aber der Fall, wenn man sich so pauschal gegen Catch&Release wenden würde, wie es Deine Beiträge vermuten lassen, auch wenn Du es nur auf die Karpfenangler beziehst. Juristisch sehe ich keine Möglichkeit da zu differenzieren.


----------



## arno (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Moin!
Ich traf letztens eine Jäger, der mit seiner Flinte auf einen Hirsch schoss.
Der Hisch fiehl hin und zappelte, nach einigen Minuten stand der Hisch wieder auf und lief davon.
Ich fragte den Jäger ob er denn nicht richtig getroffen hätte.
Doch sagte dieser direkt ans Herz, nen richtigen Blattschuss.
Äh, warum lebt der Hirsch dann noch, fragte ich.
Ist doch klar, schau mal hier das sind Gummigeschosse!
Äh, fragte ich wozu das denn?
Er sagte darauf:
Carch and Releass
Nächste Woche schieß ich den wieder an!
 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, das verstehe ich nicht!
> Mir geht es doch nur darum, daß man, wenn man Angeln geht, nicht gleich mit einem Bein im Knast steht. Das wäre aber der Fall, wenn man sich so pauschal gegen Catch&Release wenden würde, wie es Deine Beiträge vermuten lassen, auch wenn Du es nur auf die Karpfenangler beziehst. Juristisch sehe ich keine Möglichkeit da zu differenzieren.


 
Juristisch ist das doch klar geregelt. "So schnell wie möglich", "umgehend" o.Ä.  bedeutet weder wiegen noch fotografieren, noch unnötig betatschen, in die Kiementaschen greifen und hoch heben oder wegen des Gewichtes gegen Pullover drücken beim Foto. Das dürfte wohl klar sein. 

Ich bin auch kein Anhänger des kompletten C&R Verbotes und ich bin nicht das, was abfällig dauernd als Kochtopfangler bezeichnet wird. Mein Angelzeugs besteht nicht aus einer Made, einem Weidenstock und einem Schnürsenkel mit Nagel dran und ich benutze sogar zum Feedern fertig zu kaufendes Futtermittel. 

Eigentlich normaler Durchschnitt, vielleicht etwas zu viel Tüddelskram, der hinten im Auto liegt. 

Aber mir fällt eines auf:

Fängt ein sog. Kochpottangler einen Fisch, handelt er sich erst mal Belehrungen über Gene, Erbgut und stolze Fische ein, rückt verdächtig nahe in der Bezeichnung, die man für ihn findet, an osteuropäische Angler der weniger gern gesehenen Art heran, ja muss sich fast entschuldigen, dass er überhaupt einen Fisch entnommen hat, der den haken nicht aus dem Waidloch wieder raus gucken hatte und selbst da wird er noch belehrt, dass man den Haken genauso gut auch hätte abschneiden können. 

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, ich würde wirklich mal auf die Wahnsinnsidee kommen, an unserem See den 35 Pfund Willi, den Schuppi mit der an der Nähe der Schwanzwurzel fehlenden Schuppe abschlagen, weil ich gerade Lust auf einen geräucherten Karpfen habe. ich glaube, da wäre ich fortan ein verdammt einsamer Mensch am See. Wenn das ganze Releasen derartige Blüten treibt, dass es da endet, dann sind wir auf dem falschen Weg, oder?


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hallo und guten Abend,



Bei der ganzen C&R-Debatte komme ich auf 3 "Arten" von Anglern.



Nr.1,

Der reine C&R-Angler. Der muß sich das Argument gefallen lassen , er betreibt sein Hobby auf Kosten einer lebenden Kreatur und hat somit den eigentlichen Sinn des angelns total aus den Augen verloren. Gleichzeitig verkommt bei ihm das Angeln zum reinen Sport. Ist also somit ein ethisches / moralisches Problem. 

Das aber durch die Nichtentnahme die Bestände geschont bzw. erhalten bleiben ist unbestritten *DER *positive Effekt des ganzen. Das alles zusammen läuft m.E. auf eine Gewissensfrage hinaus.



Nr.2,

Dieser Angler schleppt alles was er an Land gezogen hat weg. Selbst wenn er sich an die Fangbegrenzung halten sollte , sorgt dieses Vorgehen dafür das die Bestände verkümmern bzw. sich ganz auflösen. Auch das Argument der "Sinnvollen Verwendung" zieht hier nicht da er automatisch mehr angelt wie er essen kann. Auch dieser Angler hat den Sinn des Angelns aus den Augen verloren.



 Nr.3 , 

Der Angler aus dem Bilderbuch: Der " Kochtopfangler". Dieser angelt auf viele verschiedene Fischarten. Je nach Lust u. Laune mal auf diesen mal auf jenen. Und  wenn er was fängt , schlägt er sich damit zu Haus den Wanst voll. Und wenn er satt ist und in der Kühltruhe noch ein wenig Reserve vorhanden ist, bleibt er zu Haus.--> Das ist schlichtweg der Idealangler.



Nr. 1 u. 2 sind _*für mich*_ Extremisten. In beiden schädlich für unser Hobby. Der eine schädigt unser Ansehen u. sorgt nebenbei für (un)sinnige Verbote. Und der andere dezimiert die Bestände. Eine gesund Mischung aus C&R und Entnahme betrachte ich als die beste " Lösung". Was nun "gesund" ist  und was nicht muß jeder für sich allein entscheiden.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Juristisch ist das doch klar geregelt. "So schnell wie möglich", "umgehend" o.Ä.  bedeutet weder wiegen noch fotografieren, noch unnötig betatschen, in die Kiementaschen greifen und hoch heben oder wegen des Gewichtes gegen Pullover drücken beim Foto. Das dürfte wohl klar sein.


Woraus entnimmst Du das? Ich sehe bis dato nur § 17 b TierSchG und den habe ich ja gerade in dem Ausatz untersucht. Sofern ich was übersehen habe, so bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mir fällt eines auf:
> 
> Fängt ein sog. Kochpottangler einen Fisch, handelt er sich erst mal Belehrungen über Gene, Erbgut und stolze Fische ein, rückt verdächtig nahe in der Bezeichnung, die man für ihn findet, an osteuropäische Angler der weniger gern gesehenen Art heran, ja muss sich fast entschuldigen, dass er überhaupt einen Fisch entnommen hat, der den haken nicht aus dem Waidloch wieder raus gucken hatte und selbst da wird er noch belehrt, dass man den Haken genauso gut auch hätte abschneiden können.
> 
> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, ich würde wirklich mal auf die Wahnsinnsidee kommen, an unserem See den 35 Pfund Willi, den Schuppi mit der an der Nähe der Schwanzwurzel fehlenden Schuppe abschlagen, weil ich gerade Lust auf einen geräucherten Karpfen habe. ich glaube, da wäre ich fortan ein verdammt einsamer Mensch am See. Wenn das ganze Releasen derartige Blüten treibt, dass es da endet, dann sind wir auf dem falschen Weg, oder?


Da sind wir uns zu 100% einig! Du kannst hier im Board mehr als einen Beitrag nachlesen, indem ich dies auch kritisiere!

Im Übrigen darf ich mal die sachliche Diskussion loben! So macht die Debatte Spaß!

@Gunnar
Möglicherweise könnte man noch weiter differenzieren, entscheidend ist m.E. aber, daß es (juristisch gesehen) darauf nicht ankommt!
Was jeder praktiziert sei ihm selbst überlassen, mir ging es einzig darum die mögliche Strafbarkeit zu untersuchen.


----------



## arno (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Mir wollte auch schon einer auf den Popo hauen nur weil ich sagte:
Na klar nehm ich auch Karpfen mit!

Ich bin der Meinung, da ist nichts aber auch garnicht mit Annäherung, ich würde mich nie dazu hinreißen ein Tier zu Quälen!
Auch wenn es angeblich keine Schmerzen empfinden kann!
Was ist mit der TODESANGST?
Es gibt Angler und Catch and Releaser, was man auch mit Angler und Tierqäuler übersetzten kann!
Ob ich mir damit jetzt Feinde mache ist mir egal!
Das ist mein Standpunkt zu der Sache!
Alles ander ist Bullshit!
Dann lieber 60 Aale pro Jahr fangen und essen !
Der letzte Satz bezieht sich auf einen anderen Threat!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@ arno,


> Es gibt Angler und Catch and Releaser, was man auch mit Angler und Tierqäuler übersetzten kann!


Och , ich kann das auch.............
Es gibt Angler und Catch and Releaser,was man auch mit Bestandsdezimierer und Bestandsschützer übersetzen kann.
Nur bringt uns das nicht weiter.

@Sailfish,
Juristisch?? ich dache es sei klar was man darf und was nicht. ???


----------



## Lenzibald (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Servus. Muß jetzt auch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben. Es ist wie immer man hackt sich gegenseitg nieder. Kanns nicht so sein wie bei uns in Österreich ? Jeder macht was er will mit seinen Fischen. Einer läßt sie frei der andere futtert sie. Muß auch immer wieder der Karpfen herhalten wenns um C&R geht. Bei uns ist das ganz einfach geregelt Karpfen über einer gewissen größe müssen wieder freigelassen werden und fertig. Auserdem gibts ja noch Fangbeschränkungen. Warum soll sich keiner Fische mitnehmen, dient nur der Bereicherung der Gewässerbesitzer wenn kein Fisch entnommen wird, wird auch nicht nachbesetzt. Was mich am meisten stört ist die Sturheit mancher C&R fanatiker die Motzen jeden an der sich einen Karpfen mitnimmt alle anderen Fische sind ihnen egal. Leute bedenkt eines, der Karpfen ist der billigste Fisch den es gibt sogar Futterfische kommen teurer wenn man Besatz kauft. Es wird immer wieder ein mords wirbel um den billigsten und häufigsten Fisch den ich kenne gemacht. Muß das wirklich sein ??????????????


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hallo Wolfgang ,

Ob es sein muß??
Nunja , Es gibt in D nun mal dieses Problem. Im Prinzip kann es nur eine Lösung geben wenn man darüber (sachlich ) spricht. Totschweigen hilft auch nicht.
Und was die Fischart als solches betrifft , 1. geht es nicht Nur um den Karpfen als solchen und 2. geht es immer um den Fisch der einen pers. trifft. Bei den " Zandern - Hecht- Leuten geht es bekanntlich genauso heiß her.

und das:


> Bei uns ist das ganz einfach geregelt Karpfen über einer gewissen größe müssen wieder freigelassen werden und fertig.


Ist eine Sache mit der ich mich zB. nicht anfreunden könnte.
Das es micht aber nicht betrifft ,  ......................................


----------



## Rheincamper (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hallo ,

ich weiss , das es mir als Anfänger noch nicht so richtig zusteht , meinen Senf zu so einem polarisierenden Thema dazu zugeben , aber ich sehe das aus einer ( hoffentlich ) noch neutralen Position , da ich im Moment noch so ziemlich auf alle Fischarten ( zu angeln versuche ).

- Angeln ist doch ( für die allermeisten von uns ) ein Hobby , das nicht in erster Linie dem Nahrungserwerb dient. Wenn ich Appetit auf Fisch habe , finde ich in jedem Supermarkt ein breites Angebot und bin nicht auf die ( bei mir eh noch seltenen ) Fänge angewiesen.
Was natürlich nicht heisst , das ich keinen selbstgefangenen Fisch esse. Die Forellen aus dem " Puff " schmecken schon klasse , einen ( gut massigen ) Zander würde ich wenn ich denn mal einen fangen würde :c auch mitnehen. Und schliesslich ist man auch stolz auf seinen selbstgefangenen und zubereiteten Fisch.

- Aber , ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch kein Interesse daran , jeden gefangenen Fisch der massig ist ( und bei Weissfischen gibt es ja in der Regel kein Mindestmass ) abzuschlagen und "sinnvoll" zu verwerten.
Was mache ich denn , wenn ich dann 20 Brassen und 50 Rotaugen in der Kühltruhe liegen hab ? #d . Darf ich dann den Rest des Jahres nicht mehr angeln gehen , da ich ja keine " sinnvolle" Verwertung mehr durchführen kann ?

- Ich hab jetzt auch angefangen auf Karpfen zu angeln und hab meine Ausrüstung um Dinge wie Abhakmatte , Waage und Karpfenkescher erweitert.

*Dies auch aus folgendem Grund :*

Das Beispiel von ein paar Karpfenspezis bei uns im Verein zeigte mir , das gerade diese Jungs mit den Fischen besonders respektvoll und vorsichtig verfahren. Auch wenn das obligatorische Foto dabei meist nicht fehlen darf , werden die Fische doch gerade durch die vorhandene Ausrüstung geschont  .
Ich denke der Stress für den Fisch ( allgemein , nicht unbedingt nur Karpfen ) ist geringer hierbei , als wenn er an der Schnur aus dem Wasser gehoben oder durch einen schlechten oder zu kleinen Kescher aus dem Wasser geholt , dann auf dem Boden ( eventuell steinig ) abgehakt und dann noch mit trockenen Händen wieder ins Wasser gesetzt wird.
Die Karpfenprofis sind hier wohl eher vorbildlich !
Das wiegen des Fangs ist sicher bei sachgemässer und zügiger Vorgehensweise nicht alzu schlimm für den Fisch und dient im übrigen auch dem sinnvollen Auswerten der Bestände.

Auf respektvolle Art sollte man allerdings jeden Fisch ( auch einfache Rotaugen ) behandeln und diese schonend zurücksetzen #6 .

In anderen EU-Ländern ist C&R eigentlich die Regel und gilt als sportlich ( gerade auch unter Raubfischanglern ).

Kurz und gut :
Man sollte einfach leben und leben lassen. Die ( meisten ) Karpfenspezis verhalten sich dem Fisch gegenüber vorbildlich und versuchen den Stress für die Tiere gering ( aber für sich den Spass am Angeln auch groß ) - zu halten.
Die Extrem-Specimen-Angler die Fische z.B. über Nacht in Karpfensäcken hältern um sie dann morgens bei besserem Licht fotografieren zu können , finde ich auch zum :v .
Leute die alles abschlagen , nur weil es verlangt wird aber auch !!

Gruß ,
Rheincamper#g


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Rheincamper,


> ich weiss , das es mir als Anfänger noch nicht so richtig zusteht , meinen Senf zu so einem polarisierenden Thema dazu zugeben ,


Ganz falsche Ansicht , *JEDER*  der seine Meinung sachlich vertritt ist hier wilkommen. Allei schon deshalb da manche von den "alten" gelegentlich auch betriebsblind sind /sein können.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@ Rheincamper


Bis zu einem gewissen Maß lasen sich die Fänge ja auch steuern, zumindest halbwegs. 

Das Problem sehe ich, wie anderswo auch, bei Monokulturen und absoluter Spezialisierung auf eine einzige Art. Das hat eigentlich selten gute Früchte getragen, sei es bei der Landwirtschaft, der Försterei, der Jagd und auch dem Fischfang. Wenn sich das ganze Streben auf eine einzige Spezies konzentriert, dann wird erstens massiv und spezilisiert dort eingegriffen und auch oft geschädigt. Das geht vielleicht solange noch gut, solange ich verschiedene Spezialisten beisammen habe. Wenn aber an einem Gewässer keine Ausgewogenheit besteht, sehe ich die Gefahr, dass es auch ganz schnell kippt. 

Zu den Fängen: Wenn man auf Aal geht, hat man zumindest mit Wurm auf Grund oft Brasse ab und an Barsch als Beifang, so wie ich das bisher kenen lernen durfte. Weniger oft Rotauge/Rotfeder. Dann läßt sich noch auf Kosten der Ausbeute evtl. die Hakengröße als Steuerung einsetzen. Dann kann man noch feedern, was dann eine verschiebung Richtung Rotauge/Feder bewirkt, aber mit Wurm oder Madenbündel immer noch den Aal und Brasse als Beifang beinhaltet, aber zumindest ein wenig verschiebt. Kombiniere ich mit Käse/Frühstücksfleisch geht eine Verschiebung Richtung Barbe. Und dann hab ich noch den Raubfischbereich. Man muss also nicht sozusagen gottgegeben dort an der Rute hocken und nehmen was kommt.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> @Sailfish,
> Juristisch?? ich dache es sei klar was man darf und was nicht. ???



Ich habe mir in dem Aufsatz die Mühe gemacht zu untersuchen, wie die Rechtslage ist. 90% der Darstellungen sind Thesen nach dem Motto: Überzeugendes auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit. 
Lasse mich gerne belehren, wer also andere Infos hat, nur raus damit!

@Ali-Barba
Du hattest ja auch von der eindeutigen Rechtslage gesprochen, hättest Du da Quellen oder §§?


----------



## arno (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

http://www.google.de/search?q=fisch...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de-DE:official


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@ Sailfish


Antwort kommt nun wider erwartens morgen, habe mal wieder den groben Fehler begangen zu zitieren und wieder mal ist der gesamte Browser eingefroren beim Absenden. #q 

passiert leider in letzter Zeit dauernd hier im Board und das bei so einigen Unsern. Alles nochmals zu schreiben hab ich um diese Zeit ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr. Wird aber nachgeholt.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Zitat von Aali-Barba: 

[[["Bis zu einem gewissen Maß lasen sich die Fänge ja auch steuern, zumindest halbwegs.  
. . 

. . 

Zu den Fängen: Wenn man auf Aal geht, hat man zumindest mit Wurm auf Grund oft Brasse ab und an Barsch als Beifang, so wie ich das bisher kenen lernen durfte. Weniger oft Rotauge/Rotfeder. Dann läßt sich noch auf Kosten der Ausbeute evtl. die Hakengröße als Steuerung einsetzen. Dann kann man noch feedern, was dann eine verschiebung Richtung Rotauge/Feder bewirkt, aber mit Wurm oder Madenbündel immer noch den Aal und Brasse als Beifang beinhaltet, aber zumindest ein wenig verschiebt. Kombiniere ich mit Käse/Frühstücksfleisch geht eine Verschiebung Richtung Barbe. Und dann hab ich noch den Raubfischbereich. Man muss also nicht sozusagen gottgegeben dort an der Rute hocken und nehmen was kommt."]]] Zitat Ende 


Hallo nochmal, 

Aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: 
Ist unser aller Hobby denn mittlerweile wirklich schon derart verarmt und von Gesetzen beschnitten worden, dass ich mir allen Ernstes überlegen soll, welchen Köder/ Haken/ Schnur ich heute verwende, um die verbliebenen Ressourcen unserer Gewässer "sinnvoll verwerten" zu können??


Wenn ich mit Leib und Seele dem Spinnfischen verfallen bin, jedoch schon einen maßigen Hecht in der Truhe habe, sollte ich dann nur noch mit Teig angeln, um nach Möglichkeit ausschließen zu können, keinen weiteren (nicht verwertbaren) Hecht zu fangen?
Sollte ich als leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler nach dem ersten 18pfd. Karpfen mein Angelgerät einmotten, da ich weitere Fische nicht entsprechend verwerten könnte und sie ja schließlich auch nicht zurücksetzen darf?
An viele Aalangler wird immer eindringlicher appelliert, maßzuhalten, und auch maßige Fische angesichts des derzeitigen Aalbestandes zurückzusetzen. Woher kommt das nur??? Mit dem Gesetz ist ein solches Abverlangen doch anscheinend gar nicht mehr zu vereinbaren?!
Was würde wohl passieren, wenn jeder spezialisierte Angler sämtliche gefangenen Fische waidgerecht abschlagen und verwerten würde? Wäre das ein sinnvolles und waidgerechtes Verhalten?#c 

Oder sollte man Spezialisierungsversuche am besten gleich gesetzlich unterbinden, indem man alle Angler zu wahren Allroundern "erzieht"???|kopfkrat  

Diese Form der Haarspalterei ist in meinen Augen absolut absurd und obendrein lächerlich. Das Ausland lacht schon jetzt über so manche Auflagen und Gesetze hier in Deutschland, und unsere Vorfahren drehen sich vermutlich vor Lachen im Grabe um... #q 

*Solche Ideen können doch nicht wirklich Ziele eine modernen Angelfischerei darstellen!!! Es sollte doch jeder Angler auch in der heutigen Zeit imstande sein, vernünftig und vor allem selbst nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen über den Verbleib seines Fanges zu entscheiden.* 


Gruß 
Carp4Fun


----------



## rainerle (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Angeln ist Hobby und ich geh in den wenigsten Fällen ans Wasser, weil ich nen Fisch zum Essen brauch (bei meinem Gelüste nach Fisch wär das so 5-8 mal im Jahr). Heisst also, das ich eigentlich den Fisch als Zeitvertreib mißbrauche, sowie der Reiter das Pferd, der Brieftaubenzüchter seine Täubchen usw..

Diese moralgeschwängerte "man muß den FISCH als Kreatur und Lebewesen" respektieren kann ich allmählich nicht mehr hören. Weshalb nur den Fisch? Kauft man tatsächlich nur die Eier von Freilandhühnern, die Milch von Weidekühen, das Fleisch von Säuen die sich im Schlamm wälzen und suhlen? Oder sind das etwa keine Kreaturen die achtenswert sind? Sind sie doch auch! Also laßt das mit der Moral in unserer doch so unmoralischen Welt weg.
By the Way: vielleicht hatte ich bisher nur sehr großes Glück, jedoch ist es mir in meiner Angelzeit noch nicht passiert, dass mich ein C&Rler angemacht hat, wenn ich nen Fisch entnommen hab. Selbst nicht in den NL, wo ich aufgrund meiner Frau (ist NLer) doch sehr häufig geangelt habe. Es ist halt häufig auch so, dass einige der Allrounder doofe Bemerkungen machen und spötteln wenn sie nen Karpfen-Freak mit dem halben Hausstand am Wasser antreffen - das der dann auch etwas angepisst ist, ist durchaus nachvollziehbar und schon hat man die Fronten und ne Kommunikation ist dahin.


----------



## aal-andy (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, ich würde wirklich mal auf die Wahnsinnsidee kommen, an unserem See den 35 Pfund Willi, den Schuppi mit der an der Nähe der Schwanzwurzel fehlenden Schuppe abschlagen, weil ich gerade Lust auf einen geräucherten Karpfen habe. ich glaube, da wäre ich fortan ein verdammt einsamer Mensch am See.


 
Kalle, ich würde Dich weiter zum See begleiten #t (Vorausgesetzt Du gibst mir was von Willi ab  )


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:
> Ist unser aller Hobby denn mittlerweile wirklich schon derart verarmt und von Gesetzen beschnitten worden, dass ich mir allen Ernstes überlegen soll, welchen Köder/ Haken/ Schnur ich heute verwende, um die verbliebenen Ressourcen unserer Gewässer "sinnvoll verwerten" zu können??
> ...



Das war eigentlich keine Aufforderung, dies so zu tun, es war eine Antwort auf eine immer wieder gebrachte Behauptung, man würde ja sozusagen durch erfolgreiche Bisse der immer wieder gleichen Art zum releasen gezwungen. 

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man etwas nicht *kann * oder etwas nicht *will*. Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Kalle, ich würde Dich weiter zum See begleiten #t (Vorausgesetzt Du gibst mir was von Willi ab  )



Kein Wunder, Du fängst ja sogar noch Blesshühner, wenn die Fische nicht beissen.  |supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir in dem Aufsatz die Mühe gemacht zu untersuchen, wie die Rechtslage ist. 90% der Darstellungen sind Thesen nach dem Motto: Überzeugendes auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit.
> Lasse mich gerne belehren, wer also andere Infos hat, nur raus damit!
> 
> @Ali-Barba
> Du hattest ja auch von der eindeutigen Rechtslage gesprochen, hättest Du da Quellen oder §§?



Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich das, was mir die Prüfer beigebracht haben, derart verinnerlicht, dass ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass es geltendes Recht ist. 

Bei der Prüfung hieß es immer und immer wieder "so schnell wie möglich"  und "nicht mehr als nötigt", wenn es um den Aufenthalt des Fisches an Land ging, das waidgerechte Versorgen oder das Zurücksetzen bei geschonten oder untermaßigen Fischen. 

Notfalls gibt aber der § 17 in Satz 2 auch noch etwas her, wenns um langandauerndes Leiden oder immer wiederkehrendes Leiden geht.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln ist Hobby und ich geh in den wenigsten Fällen ans Wasser, weil ich nen Fisch zum Essen brauch (bei meinem Gelüste nach Fisch wär das so 5-8 mal im Jahr). Heisst also, das ich eigentlich den Fisch als Zeitvertreib mißbrauche, sowie der Reiter das Pferd, der Brieftaubenzüchter seine Täubchen usw..
> 
> Diese moralgeschwängerte "man muß den FISCH als Kreatur und Lebewesen" respektieren kann ich allmählich nicht mehr hören. Weshalb nur den Fisch? Kauft man tatsächlich nur die Eier von Freilandhühnern, die Milch von Weidekühen, das Fleisch von Säuen die sich im Schlamm wälzen und suhlen? Oder sind das etwa keine Kreaturen die achtenswert sind? Sind sie doch auch! Also laßt das mit der Moral in unserer doch so unmoralischen Welt weg.
> By the Way: vielleicht hatte ich bisher nur sehr großes Glück, jedoch ist es mir in meiner Angelzeit noch nicht passiert, dass mich ein C&Rler angemacht hat, wenn ich nen Fisch entnommen hab. Selbst nicht in den NL, wo ich aufgrund meiner Frau (ist NLer) doch sehr häufig geangelt habe. Es ist halt häufig auch so, dass einige der Allrounder doofe Bemerkungen machen und spötteln wenn sie nen Karpfen-Freak mit dem halben Hausstand am Wasser antreffen - das der dann auch etwas angepisst ist, ist durchaus nachvollziehbar und schon hat man die Fronten und ne Kommunikation ist dahin.



Diese Art der Argumentation ist wenig hilfreich. Es nutzt nichts, mit dem Finger auf den Anderen zu zeigen, um die eigenen Fehler machen zu dürfen.  #d 

Wenn der eine keine Freilandeier kauft, gibt es dem nächsten deswegen noch lange nicht das Recht, seinen Hund zu prügeln, oder?

Und nochmals: Meiner Erfahrung nach sind "moralgeschwängerte" Beiträge sehr viel häufiger in Threads zu finden, in denen es um den Fang und das Abschlagen größerer Exemplare geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Egal aus welcher Richtung die c+r - Debatte sorgt doch immer wieder sowohl für Unterhaltung wie auch für langanhaltende und teileweise sehr kontroverse Diskussionen.

Das sollte den ganzen "Schützern" und sonstigen Angelgegnern zumindest ja zeigen, dass die Angler da zumindest heftig am nachdenken bzw. diskutieren sind.

Da viele Boardies in vielen Threads schon Ihre Meinung zum Thema kundgetan haben und daher oft keine Lust mehr, wenn c+r in einem Threadtitel auftaucht überhaupt das noch zu lesen, kann ich schon nachvollziehen.

Als Mod ist das lesen solcher Threads aber "Pflicht", da hier oft die Emotionen hochgehen.

Was haltet Ihr davon mal ein Thema aufzumachen, in dem nicht groß diskutiert wird, sondern nur Argumente pro oder contra c+r (gibt ja genügend für beide Seiten) "gesammelt" werden??


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Das schöne ist, daß die Diskussion trotz aller Emotionen im Großen und ganzen sachlich bleibt! respekt!


----------



## Sailfisch (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich das, was mir die Prüfer beigebracht haben, derart verinnerlicht, dass ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass es geltendes Recht ist.
> 
> Bei der Prüfung hieß es immer und immer wieder "so schnell wie möglich"  und "nicht mehr als nötigt", wenn es um den Aufenthalt des Fisches an Land ging, das waidgerechte Versorgen oder das Zurücksetzen bei geschonten oder untermaßigen Fischen.
> 
> Notfalls gibt aber der § 17 in Satz 2 auch noch etwas her, wenns um langandauerndes Leiden oder immer wiederkehrendes Leiden geht.



Ich glaube, da genau ist der Punkt. Eine These wird ausgegeben und alle anderen laufen wie die Lemminge hinterher (nicht böse gemeint). 

Ich beobachte das nicht nur im Angelbereich, auch bei anderen Sachen habe ich gleiches erfahren. Erst neulich habe ich einen Aufsatz zu Bürgerbegehren geschrieben. Irgendwann im Jahre 1998 hat da ein Kollege die These vertreten, "Der VGH München ..." Das habe im folgenden (fast) alle Autoren übernommen. Als ich dann die Entscheidung gelesen habe mußte ich feststellen, daß der VGH München genau das Gegenteil erklärt hatte. Schon bitter sowas.  #d  #d  #d 

Nur daß wir uns nicht mißverstehen. Ich setze einen Fisch auch möglichst schnell in sein Element zurück, wenn ich ihn nicht verwerte. Auch ansonsten lege ich wert auf waidgerechtes Verhalten am Wasser. Nicht alles was nicht verboten ist, ist im Umkehrschluß geboten!

Ich beteilige mich an dieser Debatte hier nur, weil sie sachlich geführt  #6  wird und weil ich hoffe, wirklich neue tragfähige Argumente pro und contra zu erhalten!

@Thomas
Interessanter Gedanke, allerdings befürchte ich, daß das kaum möglich ist. Mit etwas Mühe kann man aber hier die Argumente rausfinden! Käme aber auf einen Versuch an!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> @Thomas
> Interessanter Gedanke, allerdings befürchte ich, daß das kaum möglich ist. Mit etwas Mühe kann man aber hier die Argumente rausfinden! Käme aber auf einen Versuch an!


Wäre halt der Job von uns Mods, dann gnadenlos alle Postings zu entfernen, die ins diskutieren kommen:
Also einfach alle, in denen nur ein Wort mehr steht als das eigentliche Argument.


----------



## rainerle (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Aali:
Es scheint mir, Du hast ein Problem damit Dich so auszudrücken, dass ausschließlich das Problem diskutiert wird und nicht die Person mit einbezogen wird. Bsp. gefällig:
Zitat:
Diese Art der Argumentation ist wenig hilfreich. Es nutzt nichts, mit dem Finger auf den Anderen zu zeigen, um die eigenen Fehler machen zu dürfen.
Zitat Ende
Zum einem sehe ich darin keinen Fehler nicht jeden Fisch mit nach Hause zu nehmen oder einfach "nur" zur eigenen Entspannung ans Wasser zugehen, zum anderen sehe ich auch keine Fehler an dem Konsumentenverhalten oder zeige mit dem Finger auf "DIE" um mein Verhalten (welches Du persönlich als Fehler einstufst - andere mögen das anders sehen) zu rechtfertigen (s. Zitat oben).
Die Entscheidung / Meinung eines anderen zu respektieren heisst auch, dass man sie nicht ständig hinterfrägt oder kommentiert, sondern einfach so akzeptiert wie sie von demjenigen getroffen wurde. Wenn es für den Karpfen-Fischer um den Personal-Best geht ist doch ganz gleich wieso er nen 50er zurücksetzt - wenn er den Fisch so versorgt, dass er weiter abwachsen kann (und das tun die Freaks ja nun aus absolutem Egoismus), dann soll er damit glücklich sein. Auf der anderen Seite solls dann auch kein Murren geben, wenn ihn ein "Normalo" ne Woche später erwischt und mitnimmt. So, und jetzt bitte nicht wieder: "Aber die Karpfen-Freaks maulen viel öfters oder stärken oder drohen". Das ist dann nämlich genau der Punkt, wo die Objektivität ins Subjektive übergleitet - man formt von seinen persönlichen Erfahrungen eine Generalität nach dem Motto: so ist es mir ergangen, so sind die Karpfen-Angler deshalb muss es auch anderen so ergehen, so ist es bei mir im Umkreis, deshalb ist es auch überall anders so.


----------



## Carp4Fun (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Entscheidung / Meinung eines anderen zu respektieren heisst auch, dass man sie nicht ständig hinterfrägt oder kommentiert, sondern einfach so akzeptiert wie sie von demjenigen getroffen wurde. Wenn es für den Karpfen-Fischer um den Personal-Best geht ist doch ganz gleich wieso er nen 50er zurücksetzt - wenn er den Fisch so versorgt, dass er weiter abwachsen kann (und das tun die Freaks ja nun aus absolutem Egoismus), dann soll er damit glücklich sein. Auf der anderen Seite solls dann auch kein Murren geben, wenn ihn ein "Normalo" ne Woche später erwischt und mitnimmt. So, und jetzt bitte nicht wieder: "Aber die Karpfen-Freaks maulen viel öfters oder stärken oder drohen". Das ist dann nämlich genau der Punkt, wo die Objektivität ins Subjektive übergleitet - man formt von seinen persönlichen Erfahrungen eine Generalität nach dem Motto: so ist es mir ergangen, so sind die Karpfen-Angler deshalb muss es auch anderen so ergehen, so ist es bei mir im Umkreis, deshalb ist es auch überall anders so.


 

Hi,
Das war doch mal wieder ein|good: !!!
Viel zu oft bauen in meinen Augen Gegner des C&R ihre Argumentation lediglich auf "allgemein anerkannte" Vorurteile auf. (-Was nicht heißen soll, dass die Argumentation von C&R`lern immer sachlich ist!) Da werden wichtige Dinge außer Acht gelassen und unwichtige Dinge plötzlich schwer gewichtet. Besonders schlimm ist es meiner Meinung nach immer dann, wenn Leute einfach so irgendwas Gehörtes oder Gelesenes aufschnappen, aus dem Zusammenhang reißen und schließlich völlig verdeht weitergeben. Und wenn diese Argumente dann auch noch von Emotionen begleitet sind, sind wir genau da wie von rainerle beschrieben.

Zum Glück läuft es hier bisher recht gut und es gibt nur wenige Postings, die ich "sanft überlesen" habe. #6 


Gruß Carp4Fun


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre halt der Job von uns Mods, dann gnadenlos alle Postings zu entfernen, die ins diskutieren kommen:
> Also einfach alle, in denen nur ein Wort mehr steht als das eigentliche Argument.


Solche Arten von Threads könnten an einigen Stellen sinnvoll sein, wo sozusagen eine Verzahnung (+Verkeilung?) von vorne herein unerwünscht ist. Wenn jeder nacheinander einfach seine Sichtweise und Fakten (tatsachenbezogen) darlegt, wäre in vielen Fällen einiges an Wirrwarr verhindert und vom 100sten ins 1000ste führende Diskussionen verhindert. Wobei das eben auf die Fragestellung ankommt, manchmal bringt eben auch das Querdiskutieren was. Wenn durch eine formale Einschränkung ein Thread zu einem Faktensammler gemacht werden könnte, wäre ich sehr dafür. 

Das ist doch ähnlich wie bei den Geräte(kauf)threads, wo einige auf die Anfrage ihre Gerätevorschläge und Beispiele machen, und dann einer darauf bezogen anfängt - jetzt mal etwas überspitzt: "wie kannst Du denn mit sowas überhaupt angeln!" und schon ist die feinste Keilerei im Gange.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Blödsinnige Diskussion über ein Thema, was den Menschen eigentlich gar nicht angeht, sondern eher den Fisch.
Dabei ist das mit der richtigen herangehensweise alles ganz einfach zu lösen, wie Aali Barba schon erklärte, (wenn er's auch selbst nicht verstanden zu haben scheint.):



> Wenn ich wissen möchte, ob der Salat es gut findet, gefressen zu werden, frage ich den Salat und nicht den Hasen.


Analog angewendet ist das wohl die einfachste und beste Möglichkeit herauszufinden, was der Fisch (und um den gehts ja) von C&R hält, und wie man sein Leid somit am geringsten hält. 

Ich frage den gefangenen Fisch einfach, ob er lieber weiterleben will, auch wenn er sich dann vielleicht als Sportgerät fühlt, oder ob er es besser fände, getötet und gebraten zu werden, damit seine bisher erlittenen Qualen eine Rechtfertigung bekommen.

Und da Fische nicht Verbal Antworten können, muss er sich eben durch konkludentes Handeln Äussern. Ich lege ihn dafür ins Wasser: schwimmt er von Dannen, war ihm eben Möglichkeit 1 lieber. Springt er zurück aufs Ufer, will er wohl lieber getötet und gegessen werden.


Einzige Ausnahme davon: Wenn ich selbst Hunger leide. Dann gilt es die meine Interessen mit denen des Fisches abzustimmen. Ist der Fisch zu klein oder zu gross, um meinen Hunger exakt zu stillen, wäre ein töten ineffizient. Entweder muss ich wegwerfen, oder ich komme nicht aus und muss ein zweites Lebewesen töten. Dann wird eben der Fisch Gefragt. 
Passt der Fisch aber exakt zu meinem Hunger, dann befrage ich zuerst mich.

Pragmatisch, oder?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Ich frage den gefangenen Fisch einfach, ob er lieber weiterleben will, auch wenn er sich dann vielleicht als Sportgerät fühlt, oder ob er es besser fände, getötet und gebraten zu werden, damit seine bisher erlittenen Qualen eine Rechtfertigung bekommen.
> 
> Und da Fische nicht Verbal Antworten können, muss er sich eben durch konkludentes Handeln Äussern. Ich lege ihn dafür ins Wasser: schwimmt er von Dannen, war ihm eben Möglichkeit 1 lieber. Springt er zurück aufs Ufer, will er wohl lieber getötet und gegessen werden.


Der war gut ))

Und wie siehts mt dem Wunsch nach nem "Fakten/Argumentethread" ohne Diskussionen aus?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Also es mag sich infantil anhören, und manches Horizont übersteigen, aber das war mein voller Ernst.

Nur einer darf hier eigentlich entscheiden, welche Methode ihm lieber ist. Und das ist der Fisch. Alles andere ist Anmassung von selbsternannten Moralaposteln, welche meinen alles zu Wissen und daher ausdiskutieren zu können.

Wenn man z.B. Fi..en will, muss man dazu ja auch erstmal den Geschlechtspartner befragen. Eine Diskussion (Logisch oder Emotional ist dabei egal) hilft da auch nix weiter. Wenn der nicht will, dann will er eben nicht. Auch wenn das noch so irrational scheint. Es betrifft aber seine Interessen stärker, und deshalb ist es seine Entscheidungsbefugnis.

Ich wüsste nicht, warum das bei anderen nicht Menschlichen Mitlebewesen anders sein sollte.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sailfisch (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nur einer darf hier eigentlich entscheiden, welche Methode ihm lieber ist. Und das ist der Fisch. Alles andere ist Anmassung von selbsternannten Moralaposteln, welche meinen alles zu Wissen und daher ausdiskutieren zu können.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Nur zur Klarstellung: ich habe mich zur moralischen Seite nicht geäußert, sondern nur hinterfragt, ob das Verhalten strafbar ist.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> ich habe mich zur moralischen Seite nicht geäußert, sondern nur hinterfragt, ob das Verhalten strafbar ist.



Das ist natürlich legitim, ebenso wie es für den Gesetzgeber angebracht ist, Gesetze gegen Tierquälerei zu verfassen, um die Rechte des Tieres mangels Klagemöglichkeit zu wahren. 

Im Ende ist es aber nur ein eher magerer Ersatz gegenüber der völligen Freiheit zur Persönlichkeitsentfaltung des Tieres. Und wie man sieht gehts auch oft Fehl, weil rein zur legitimierung des Angelns eine nachträgliche grössere und vermeidbare Qual (töten) begangen werden müsste. Und nicht nur da.

Also bitte nicht Persönlich nehmen, insbesondere die, die nicht Moralisieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rainerle (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Thomas:
generell find ich die Idee gut. Nur kenn ich mich halt und weiß schon jetzt, dass ich bei manch einem Argument eines anderen sinnbildlich hinterm Bildschirm platze - und ob ich mich dann soweit im Griff habe und Euch Mod's nicht noch mehr Arbeit durch Deletes & Edits zu verschaffen, traue ich mir mit 100%er Sicherheit jetzt nicht sagen. Ist halt so, dass viele wohl über Diskussions- / Argumentations- und Brain-Storming Regeln bescheid wissen - nur es umzusetzen fällt halt manchem / manchmal sehr schwer.

@Holger:
das mit dem Fisch fragen find ich gut. Ich würde vorschlagen man richtet sich da nach dem Gesetzgeber - der ja "Stillschweigen" als Zustimmung auslegt. Heisst dann im Klartext: Willst Du wieder schwimmen? Keine Antwort vom Fischi. Folge: ab ins Wasser.


----------



## rainerle (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Noch ein ganz anderer Einwurf / eine andere Perspektive:
Wieso dürfen eigentlich Vogelschützer Vögel mit Netzen fangen, vermessen, wiegen, beringen, fotografieren und dann wieder freilassen?
Antwort: zur Bestandsaufnahme, um Flugrouten zu ermitteln und weiss der Deibel was für Forschungen.
Für mich betreibt der Karpfen-Freak in seinem Gewässer nichts anderes. Er katalogisiert quasi den Bestand an Großkarpfen um dann gegebenfalls eine spätere Entscheidungsgrundlage zu finden, die es ihm ermöglicht gewissenhaft über eine bestandsregulierende Maßnahme (Entnahme etc.) zu urteilen. Evtl. notwendiges Beifüttern genau auf den Bedarf des Fisches abzustimmen usw.. Das nenn ich wahrlich einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur und ihrer Ressourcen.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Schickt mir bitte sämtliche Informationen über Ansichten von Anglern und Verbänden sowie Journalisten Pro und Kontro Catch & Release im Zusammenhang mit Karpfenangeln, von denen Ihr wisst.



Also vorweg, ich bin kein großer Karpfenangler, wenn ich im Jahr auf 2-3 gezielte Ansitze komme ist es schon viel. 

Nun mal ein paar kleine Geschichten die ich bislang am Gewässer erlebt habe: 
*
1. Waidmann oder Trottel ? *
Bei einem Hegefischen fing ein Angler einen Spiegelkarpfen von 17 Pfund, angesichts der Tatsache, dass der "Brotfisch" dieser Veranstaltung die vorher in den Fluss eingesetzten Regenbogenforellen waren wäre er mit diesem Fisch mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf dem Siegertreppchen gelandet und hätte einen schönen Preis abräumen können. 
Auf jedem Abschnitt gab es je eine "Aufsicht".. die auch sofort zur Stelle war, als der "große" Karpfen angelandet wurde. 
Der Angler fragte nach ob er den Fisch lebendig wiegen lassen könnte um ihn dann wieder zurückzusetzen. Die Aufsicht lehnte das ab und sagte deutlich: "Abschlagen und zur Wiegestelle bringen!"
Der Angler nahm den Fisch mit beiden Händen, kniete sich in Richtung Wasser und ließ ihn wieder schwimmen.
Beim abendlichen Umtrunk sorgte diese Geschichte natürlich für ausreichend Gesprächstoff. Die einen waren von dem Vorgehen des Anglers sehr beeindruckt 
andere würdigten ihn mit Aussagen wie "man oh man.. wie kann man denn nur so bescheuert sein?".

*2. Untermaßig*
An einem lauen Frühlingsmorgen saß ich an einem See mit meiner Köfirute auf Schleien an. Schon von Weiten sah ich den staatl. gepr. Fischereiaufseher, von mir auch Blockwart genannt anmarschieren. 
... und wie es der Teufel wollte erhielt ich ca. 20m bevor er bei mir war einen völlig untypischen "Schleienbiss". Ohne zu Zucken tauchte die Pose ab und schoss in Richtung Freiwasser - was ich mit einem Anhieb quittierte. 
Oh Nein.. das ist keine Schleie.. war ich mir bewusst. 
Nach 15 Minuten heissem Drill mit permanenten "Besserwissertipps" vom Blockwart konnte ich einen Karpfen von gut und gerne 10 Pfund keschern. 
Während der Blockwart meinen Angelkoffer mussterte 
nahm ich den Fisch und brachte ihn aufs taufeuchte Gras, legte das Maßband an und setzte den Karpfen anschließend wieder zurück. Der Blockwart war sowas von aufgebracht dass er zunächst nur nach Luft schnappte.. ehe er: "verboten... das ist verboten was du gemacht hast" herausbrachte .. ich setzte mich wieder ganz ruhig in meinen Angelstuhl und sagte völlig "unwissend".. "Was ist verboten?"
Der Blockwart kämpfte immer noch mit seiner "Luft" und gatzte weiter:
"D..D..Du hast einen maßigen Fisch zurückgesetzt... d..d..das ist verboten!"

Ich entgegnete ganz ruhig: "Wieso maßig, der hatte doch nur 34cm!". 

Nun wars völlig um den Aufseher geschehen.. wutentbrannt stampfte er mit seinem Fuß auf auf die Erde und ging in Richtung Auto, allerdings nicht ohne auf dem Weg. ca. 15mal laut vor sich hinzusagen.. "Das wird Folgen haben..., der angelt nicht mehr lange hier usw."
.... bis heute hab ich wegen dieser Geschichte nie wieder was gehört
----------------------------------------

Darüber hinaus wäre es evtl. auch mal interessant ob denn jemand von euch schonmal ernstahfte Probleme bekommen hat weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat ?

und nochwas:
zumindest in Bayern darf man abweichend vom gesetzl. Schonmaß ein eigenes Schonmaß festlegen, welches das gesetzl. allerdings "übersteigen" muss:
also z.B. gesetzl schonmaß für Karpfen 35cm... vereinsinternes Schonmaß 40cm!

Wäre nun noch die Frage ob man dieses "erhöhte" Schonmaß auch überdimensionieren darf.. z.B. Schonmaß für Karpfen 200cm ??


----------



## aal-andy (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein ganz anderer Einwurf / eine andere Perspektive:
> Wieso dürfen eigentlich Vogelschützer Vögel mit Netzen fangen, vermessen, wiegen, beringen, fotografieren und dann wieder freilassen?
> Antwort: zur Bestandsaufnahme, um Flugrouten zu ermitteln und weiss der Deibel was für Forschungen.
> Für mich betreibt der Karpfen-Freak in seinem Gewässer nichts anderes. Er katalogisiert quasi den Bestand an Großkarpfen um dann gegebenfalls eine spätere Entscheidungsgrundlage zu finden, die es ihm ermöglicht gewissenhaft über eine bestandsregulierende Maßnahme (Entnahme etc.) zu urteilen. Evtl. notwendiges Beifüttern genau auf den Bedarf des Fisches abzustimmen usw.. Das nenn ich wahrlich einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur und ihrer Ressourcen.


 
Ich sehe da einen Unterschied zu deinem Beispiel, zum einen handelt es sich hier bei uns um Angler die ihr Hobby ausüben und nicht um "Fischschützer", dazu kommt, dass der Vogel dabei nicht unter Wasser gedrückt und im Gegensatz zum Fisch aus seinem ursprünglichen Element gerissen wird (wobei unumstritten der Vogel auch richtig Stress haben wird). Für mich besteht auch ein Unterschied ob ich ein Tier fange, es in seinem Element lasse, ihn für wissenschaftliche Zwecke zwar "vorübergehend" in einem Käfig einsperre und dann wieder fliegen lasse, oder ein Tier, ja man kann eigentlich sagen aus leistungssportlichen Gründen, mehrere Minuten für irgendwelche hobbymäßigen zum Prahlen ausgelegte Zwecke entnimmt und anschließend dann noch für den Fisch wohl ewig vorkommende Minuten in einen Karpfensack hängt, bevor man ihn wieder schwimmen lässt. *Meine ausdrücklich betonend persönliche Meinung ist, das der mit Abstand größte Teil der C&R Angler die gezielte Großkarpfenangelei als Leistungssport sieht*.


----------



## rainerle (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

unbestritten sollte doch sein, dass wir Angler Naturschützer sind?!

Natürlich läßt sich trefflich darüber diskutieren ob der Karpfenangler der meine Argumentation vertritt, diese auch "ehrlich" meint. Nur sollte meine Argumentationskette sozusagen als Bsp. für den Vorschlag von Thomas gelten. Auf der anderen Seite muss man auch zugestehen, dass es für die "Leistunssportliche" Sichtweise im Grunde keine / oder genauso viele Indizien gibt als eben für die "pseudowissenschaftliche" Argumentation, wie sie von mir in den Raum gestellt wurde. Denn man kann schlecht in den Kopf des anderen hineinsehen und somit feststellen ob sich das was er denkt mit dem deckt was er sagt. Ist halt eben nicht so wie bei Pinocchio, dass die Nase länger wird, wenn man lügt, also muss die Lüge erst bewiesen werden.
Verfolgt man nun meine Theorie (was ich in der Praxis äußerst selten tue = eben Fischis abfotografieren) bleibt eigentlich einem vermeintlichem Ankläger nichts anderes übrig, als zu akzeptieren, dass der Karpfenangler nur der gesetzlich verankerten "Hegepflicht" nachkommt - denn auch hier sollte der Grundsatz "in dubio pro" Ang(eklagter)ler gelten. 

So, dass war jetzt alles etwas "überspitzt", grundsätzlich würde mich jedoch eine rechtliche Bewertung durch einen Juristen, bei der von mir geschilderten Argumentation, schon sehr interessieren. 
ERGO: wenn mir einen an Board haben, dann wäre ein Statement dazu richtig gut.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> unbestritten sollte doch sein, dass wir Angler Naturschützer sind?!



Das bestreite ich sehr wohl und zwar aus dem Grunde, dass es überall schwarze Schafe gibt und dieser Umstand macht auch vor Anglern nicht halt.

Als Beweis dafür braucht man sich nur an den Ufern von Angelgewässern weggeworfene Knicklichpackungen, Wurmdosen, Schnüre und Grillzeugs anzuschauen. Insofern ist diese pauschale Feststellung so nicht richtig und bewiesenermaßen falsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Naja, Aali, nur weil es schwarze Schafe gibt (zugegebenermassen und in meinen Augen auch viel zu viel) ändert das trotzdem in meinen Augen nix an der Tatsache die Angler insgesamt auch als Naturschützer zu sehen.

Bloss weil es auch kriminelle Polizisten gibt, sind deshalb nicht alle Polizisten als Kriminelle sondern in der Gesamtheit trotzdem als "Freund und Helfer" bezeichenbar - jedenfalls in meinen Augen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein ganz anderer Einwurf / eine andere Perspektive:
> Wieso dürfen eigentlich Vogelschützer Vögel mit Netzen fangen, vermessen, wiegen, beringen, fotografieren und dann wieder freilassen?
> Antwort: zur Bestandsaufnahme, um Flugrouten zu ermitteln und weiss der Deibel was für Forschungen.
> Für mich betreibt der Karpfen-Freak in seinem Gewässer nichts anderes. Er katalogisiert quasi den Bestand an Großkarpfen um dann gegebenfalls eine spätere Entscheidungsgrundlage zu finden, die es ihm ermöglicht gewissenhaft über eine bestandsregulierende Maßnahme (Entnahme etc.) zu urteilen. Evtl. notwendiges Beifüttern genau auf den Bedarf des Fisches abzustimmen usw.. Das nenn ich wahrlich einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur und ihrer Ressourcen.



Einen Teil hat Dir Aal-Andy bereits beantwortet: Der Vogel ist dabei nicht unter Wasser. Als weiteres Beispiel rate ich mal zu TV Berichten ber die Haiforschung. In den seltensten Fällen liegt dabei der Hai an Bord eines Bootes, eher ist es so, dass der Forscher selber sich der Gefahr aussetz und den fixierten hai in seinem Element erforscht, vermisst, kennzeichnet etc. 
Die Foros als pseudowissenschaftliche Dokumentation auszulegen? Naja, die Botschaft der meisten Bilder sagt etwas anderes aus, das da lautet: _Schau her, was ich für einen Prachtkerl gefangen habe_. Auch das ist kaum zu relativieren, denn man sieht nicht Details des Fisches, eher die Größe und in den Fangberichten handelt das Thema über Gewicht, Drilldauer, Köder und nicht darüber, wie die Beschaffenheit der Haut war, der Kiemen, der Schuppen etc. Die Gewässer - und Verhaltensanalyse wird bei uns auch betrieben, hat aber als Zielsetzung eigentlich den schlichten Grund, den erfolgversprechensten Angelplatz zu ergründen, der dann auch intensiv befischt wird. Bestandsregulierende Maßnahmen? Sorry, aber da hab ich ebenfalls andere Erfahrung. Obwohl längst die Vorgabe besteht, Grasfische abzuschlagen oder zumindest zu entnehmen (könnte man ja evtl. vorher mit anderen vereinen klären, ob die welche haben wollen), werden diese an unserem Gewässer pauschal released, obwohl die Ergebnisse des Tauchganges klar aussagen, dass der See unter Wasser annähernd kahl (gefressen?) ist. Auch da wird also dem Fang zuliebe auf Gewässer und Natur gepfiffen. 

Das ist zwar wieder eine Aussage, die sich nur auf meinen persönlichen Erfahrungsbereich bezieht, allerdings läßt sich diese Aussage von vielen Vereinen jederzeit in gleicher oder ähnlichen Form wiederholen. 

Insofern reden wir hier IMHO nicht von Einzelfällen und vereinzelten schwarzen Schafen, sondern wohl eher bestenfalls von einer Tendenz, wenn nicht sogar von der Regel, die wenige Verantwortungsvolle (deren Existenz ich nicht bestreite) anders handhaben.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Aali, nur weil es schwarze Schafe gibt (zugegebenermassen und in meinen Augen auch viel zu viel) ändert das trotzdem in meinen Augen nix an der Tatsache die Angler insgesamt auch als Naturschützer zu sehen.
> 
> Bloss weil es auch kriminelle Polizisten gibt, sind deshalb nicht alle Polizisten als Kriminelle sondern in der Gesamtheit trotzdem als "Freund und Helfer" bezeichenbar - jedenfalls in meinen Augen.



Sicher, es ging mir nur um die pauschalisierte Aussage, dass WIR ALLE Naturschützer sind. Diese ist genauso falsch, wie die Pauschale Aussage, dass ALLE Releaser Tierquäler sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

rainerle hat geschrieben "wir Angler", nicht alle Angler!
Und das würde ich so auch unterschreiben, da das nicht pauschaliert ist (in meinen Augen), auch wenn es (wie oben geschrieben auch mir zu viele) schwarze Schafe gibt.
Deswegen meinte ich das halt nochmal "richtigstellen" zu müssen )))


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hier mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür, was ich meine. Gerade mal 8 Antworten braucht es, dann findet sich der erste ein, der moralisierend dem Fänger ins Gewissen reden will. 

Wer meint, dass es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt, sollte den Suchbegriff Zander in der Bordsoftware wählen und sich dann mal einige Threads über kapitale Zanderfänge betrachten und mir dann mal das Umkehrbeispiel nennen oder aufzeigen, in dem plötzlich der "Kochpottler" dem releaser einen verbalen Vogel zeigt, weil der den Fisch nicht in die Pfanne gehauen hat. 

Da ich dieses Board als sozusagen halbwegs repräsentativ für alle Arten von Anglern sehe, dürfte das Ergebnis dann auch ähnlichen Charakter haben und evtl. auch mal mit dem Märchen aufräumen, was daran Aktion und was an diesem dauernden Streit Reaktion ist und wer hier wen gewähren läßt und wer nicht.


----------



## Mark_NRW (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hallo,

im großen und ganzen ist es mir egal ob jemand seinen Fisch verwertet oder wieder schwimmen lässt,ich denke das sollte jeder für sich selbst verantworten.

Was ich nur witzig finde ist bei wem der Vortrag gehalten wird"_*American Fisheries Society" *_ich habe vor Jahren Berichte gelesen wo der Karpfen in Amerika als Schmarotzer gehandhabt wird, also selektiv mit Netzen abgefischt und als Dünger auf den Feldern verottet.
Nun da frag ich mich doch ob das C&R bei Karpfen überhaupt anklang findet?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Mark NRW:

Zum Thema Amis und Karpfen:
http://www.uni-ulm.de/~s_seckel/schiessen3.jpg

.. Karpfen schießen nennt sich diese "Sportart"


----------



## Carphunter 76 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

In China essen sie Hunde (jetzt auch Teil II Old men in new cars !!!)

Nee, mal im Ernst: wenn jeder Karpfen, der gefangen wir, entnommen würde, wären wir alle nicht wirklich glücklicher.

Wenn einer von nem Auto angefahren wird, lässt man ihn doch nicht liegen, nur weil es ihm weh tun !!!könnte!!!,
ihn zu operieren, selbst wenn er nicht fran schuld gewesen ist !

Na ja, C und R forever ! #c


----------



## rainerle (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Aali:
eigentlich hab ich keine große Lust auf Dein Post einzugehen. Dir wurde ja schon von anderer Seite deutlich gemacht, dass Lesen nicht nur ein aneinanderreihen von Buchstaben ist, sondern vielmehr im Kopf eine Reaktion auslösen sollte. 

Ich schrieb: unbestritten S O L L T E  ........

Das ist Konjunktiv - und für mich ein anzustrebender Idealzustand. D.h. auch, das ich längst nicht so blauäugig bin und davon ausgehe das alle Angler Naturschutzer sind. Das beinhaltet auch, dass unter uns Anglern Drecksäue sind, die ihre Dosen jedweder Art in der Botanik entsorgen.

Des Weiteren dürfte der Mehrheit klar sein, dass mein Vergleich mit der Ornitologie gerne etwas überspitz war. 

Generell denke ich rein subjektiv, dass Du eine negative Grundeinstellung gegenüber allen C&Rlern hast. Das ist Dein Problem. Ich würde es noch verstehen, wenn Du ne negative Einstellung gegen C&R hast - aber was haben die Personen damit zu tun.


----------



## rainerle (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

ich seh das in dem Zander-Thread anders. 
Auf 3 Seiten sind gerade mal 2 Posts - und diese nicht negativ. Sie sagen nur aus:
Ich gönns Dir - jedoch könnt ich das nicht.

Aali, Du solltest mal positiv denken - dann geht manches viel leichter, einfacher und angenehmer.


----------



## köderfischer (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Leute hängen euch diese ewigen C&R Debatten nicht langsam zum Halse raus?
Mir schon.
Geht lieber ans Wasser und fischt ne Runde anstatt die Zeit vorm PC zuhause zu verschwenden bei immer den gleichen Debatten.
Ist doch irgendwann langweilig und klaut nur wertvollen Speicherplatz auf dem 
Anglerboard Server.


----------



## rainerle (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

eigentlich vertreib ich mir nur die Zeit im Büro.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Köderfischer,


> Leute hängen euch diese ewigen C&R Debatten nicht langsam zum Halse raus?
> Mir schon.
> Geht lieber ans Wasser und fischt ne Runde anstatt die Zeit vorm PC zuhause zu verschwenden bei immer den gleichen Debatten.
> Ist doch irgendwann langweilig und klaut nur wertvollen Speicherplatz auf dem
> Anglerboard Server.


Na das hat ja Lange gedauert.Erst nach 100 Beiträgen der 1. Abwürgeversuch.
Wenn es dich nicht interessiert , warum liest und schreibst du denn hier??


----------



## aal-andy (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Carphunter 76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer von nem Auto angefahren wird, lässt man ihn doch nicht liegen, nur weil es ihm weh tun !!!könnte!!!,
> ihn zu operieren, selbst wenn er nicht fran schuld gewesen ist !
> Na ja, C und R forever ! #c



Entschuldige bitte meine Nachfrage, aber legst Du bewusst Köder aus um jemanden auf die Strasse zu locken, damit du ihn mit deinem Auto anfahren kannst  |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Das Vergleiche hinken , ist ja bekannt. Nur warum kommen einige gleich einbeinig hierher??


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@ rainerle


Auf persönliche Anmache gehe ich wie gesagt normalerweise nicht ein und ich möchte eigentlich auch weiterhin hier lieber Lob über Sachlichkeit lesen als Beschwichtigung, weil man sich an die Köppe kriegt. Vielleicht belassen wir es auch so?

Ich habe keine pauschalen Vorbehalte gegen C&R sondern Vorbehalte gegen pauschales C&R. Vielleicht denkst Du mal über den Unterschied nach?

ich habe weiterhin den Wunsch Angeln gehen zu können und auch den Wunsch, ohne moralisierende Belehrung zurückzusetzen oder abzuschlagen, sofern zulässig und mit meiner Sicht an meinem Gewässer nach meiner Einschätzung vertretbar. 

Ich bin weder bereit, das C&R dahingehend zu forcieren oder dem tatenlos zuzuschauen, dass es sich dahin entwickelt, dass jeer zurücksetzen MUSS egal ob nun aus moralischem Druck oder per Gesetz, weil diese Lobby Überhand nimmt.

Und ich habe keine Lust mein Angeln einzustellen, weil evtl. Tierschützer dies durchdrücken, weil sich Teile der C&R-ler dahingehend benehmen, dass der Angelsport in Verruf kommt, Tierquälerei zu sein.

Ich glaube, damit ist soweit alles gesagt. Du brauchst es nicht zu übernhemen, einfach  nur akzeptieren.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Aali: |good: #6 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Als weiteres Beispiel rate ich mal zu TV Berichten ber die Haiforschung. In den seltensten Fällen liegt dabei der Hai an Bord eines Bootes


Was vermutlich daran liegen dürfte, dass Grössere Fische bei nem Landgang durch ihr eigenes Gewicht ihre Organe zerquetschen und danach eingehen.
Andere Fische werden aber auch Markiert, und das durchaus auch an der Luft. (Lachse, Meerforellen, Plattfische,...) Soweit hergeholt ist das Vögelbeispiel (nice word) dann doch nicht.




> Obwohl längst die Vorgabe besteht, Grasfische abzuschlagen oder zumindest zu entnehmen


Was evtl. auch gesetzwidrig und damit nichtig sein dürfte, wenn für den Fisch keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit besteht. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Was evtl. auch gesetzwidrig und damit nichtig sein dürfte, wenn für den Fisch keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit besteht.


 
... nicht unbedingt, denn nach § 1 Tierschutzgesetz dürfen ohne vernünftigen Grund keine vermeidbaren Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zugefügt werden. Das Töten zum Zweck der Verwertung wird als ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne dieser Bestimmung gesehen, wie aber auch das Ziel der Hege und des Artenschutzes und in diesem Sinne dürfen in Gewässer nur einheimische Lebewesen eingebracht werden bzw. nicht einheimische Arten zu entnehmen sind (worunter Grasfische, wie auch die Sumpfschildkröte aus Florida fallen).


----------



## tom66 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin weder bereit, das C&R dahingehend zu forcieren oder dem tatenlos zuzuschauen, dass es sich dahin entwickelt, dass jeer zurücksetzen MUSS egal ob nun aus moralischem Druck oder per Gesetz, weil diese Lobby Überhand nimmt.




Das mag vielleicht auf die Karpfenszene zutreffen, aber noch lange nicht bei allen Fischarten. Soweit wird es auch nicht kommen, da der Anteil der Angler die erstklassige Speisefische nicht releasen wollen eindeutig überwiegt. Dort wo du Anlger findest, die auch Äschen, Forellen und Zander releasen hat zuvor meist eine drastische Dezimierung der Bestände stattgefunden. Die Einstellungsänderung erscheint unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ja schon beinahe erlernt. Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, warum C&R beim Karpfen so verbreitet ist, vermute jedoch es liegt an den stark überfischten englischen Gewässern und dem Einfluss den England auf das Karpfenfischen gehabt hat. Vermutlich war es auch dort ein Schutzmechanismus für die Bestände um es weiterhin zu ermöglichen, dass viele Angler ihrem Hobby nachgehen können. Die Alternative wäre es wohl gewesen die Zahl der Angler am Gewässer zu begrenzen.

Möglicherweise stehen wir ja in Deutschland an einigen Gewässern schon vor einer ähnlichen Situation? Fangbegrenzungen greifen schlecht, da sie schwer nachprüfbar sind. Zudem ist der eine jeden Tag vor Ort, der andere vielleicht dreimal im Jahr und der will auch seinen Fisch mitnehmen. Begrenzung der Erlaubnisscheine? Dann wird die Regulierung über den Preis stattfinden, bei den Jägern schon seit langem Realität. Vieleicht ist die Lockerung der Gesetze in punkto release doch keine so schlechte Alternative. In Deutschland stehen wir mit unserer Politik ohnehin sehr isoliert dar. Tolleranz in bezug auf diese Praktik würde ich von Anglern eigentlich erwarten.

Darüber hinaus gibt es durchaus auch ethische Gründe für das zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen, von sinnvoller Hege ganz zu schweigen. 

Ist es sinnvoll einen Fisch, der aufgrund sich verschiebender Kälte- und Wärmeperioden kurz nach der Schonzeit noch nicht abgelaicht hat, dem Gewässer zu entnehmen? Wie sieht es mit einer ehemals heimischen jetzt jedoch seltenen Fischart aus, soll diese entnommen werden? Führt die Entnahme von fangfähigen (Mindestmaß erreicht) Fischen in einem stark befischten Gewässer tatsächlich zu Verbuttung der Bestände, da die am schnellsten abwachsenden Fische als erste entnommen werden und nicht mehr ablaichen können? Ich finde dies sind Fragen, die man ruhig stellen sollte. Selbst wenn die Gesetzgebung hier auch heute schon Gestaltungsspielräume zulässt kommen diese vieleicht bei den Vorbereitungslehrgängen für die Sportfischerprüfung heute zu kurz.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@ Holger


Sieh es mir nach, wenn die Antwort etwas dauert, ich hab nun schon wieder ne halbe Stunde geschrieben und den groben Fehler begangen zu zitieren und wieder mal ist alles abgeschmiert. Ist nun heute der ungefähr 5. Beitrag, der mir dadurch flöten geht. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich darauf keine große Lust mehr. :v


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Achtung Offtopic: 
@aali barba
dann machs doch ganz einfach:

klick nicht auf zitieren sondern kopier einfach die Textpassage die du zitieren möchtest in dein Posting und gib den "Zitiercode" per Hand ein 

```
[Quote] ..Hier der Text den du zitieren möchtest [/Quote]
```


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige bitte meine Nachfrage, aber legst Du bewusst Köder aus um jemanden auf die Strasse zu locken, damit du ihn mit deinem Auto anfahren kannst  |kopfkrat ?



Hohoho! Brilliant auf den Punkt gebracht, das muss ich sagen!


Es muss einfach die Frage gestattet sein, ob es den Tieren gegenüber fair und richtig ist, ihnen einfach so einen Haken ins Maul zu jagen, ihnen dann freundlich lächelnd zu sagen "War nur'n Spaß, wollt Dir nich' weh tun!", sie wieder freizulassen und ihnen nachzurufen "Wenn Du nich' aufpasst, mach ich's aber trotzdem wieder!" und dann noch leise zu flüstern <b>"Was anderes hatte ich allerdings sowieso nie vor!"</b>, so leise, dass es der Gewässer-Schupo nicht hören kann!

Und dieses Letzte, das finde ich bedenklich. Von wegen Sportobjekt. Und es geht mir auch überhaupt nicht um's juristische, sondern um einen ehrlichen Blick auf das, was man tut - und ob das so richtig ist.

Im Übrigen bin ich kein Fundi, sondern so ein Weichei, dass eine Lockerung der bestehenden Gesetze befürwortet, um außer dem maßvollen Entnehmen ein ebenso maßvolles C&R möglich zu machen. Situationsangepasst eben. 

Aber nur für's Protzphoto Fische fangen? Für DIE geile Fangstory im ANGLERBOARD? Das kann's nicht sein.


----------



## rainerle (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Gibt es Fakten , dass die C&R "Hardcore" Lobby überhand nimmt und sich C&R in Form eines Gesetzes manifestiert? 
Gibt es Fakten, dass es auf mittelfristige Sicht soweit kommt, dass es per Gesetz verboten ist, den Fischfang mit der Handangel auszuüben - und damit einen Wirtschaftszweig mit ca. 5 Mrd. Euro Umsatz zu kastrieren?
Ich kann auch Angst haben, dass mir der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.

C&R oder Entnahmegebote ist eine Grundsatzdiskussion. Über Grundsätze läßt sich meist nicht diskutieren. Wenn nun mal jemand die grundsätzliche Einstellung hat, jeden Karpfen zu releasen, so soll er das tun. Dem Fisch scheint es ja nicht wirklich zu schaden. Wenn jemand die grundsätzliche Einstellung hat, er müsste jeden Karpfen entnehmen, sehe ich auch nicht das Problem, denn für Besatz wird ja nun wirklich gerade bei des Deutschen Anglers Lieblingsfisch in ausreichender Menge gesorgt.
Selbige Ansicht von mir gilt im übrigen genauso für alle anderen Fischarten unter der Berücksichtigung von Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen.


----------



## hd-treiber (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Fakten , dass die C&R "Hardcore" Lobby überhand nimmt und sich C&R in Form eines Gesetzes manifestiert?
> Gibt es Fakten, dass es auf mittelfristige Sicht soweit kommt, dass es per Gesetz verboten ist, den Fischfang mit der Handangel auszuüben - und damit einen Wirtschaftszweig mit ca. 5 Mrd. Euro Umsatz zu kastrieren?
> Ich kann auch Angst haben, dass mir der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.
> 
> ...


 
Wo Du über Fakten redest, wird es sicher schwierig werden, den Satz, dem Fisch scheint es nicht "wirklich" zu schaden, mit Fakten zu belegen? Oder angelst Du ohne Haken und der Fisch saugt sich am Köder fest? |supergri 

Ich für meinen Teil weiß, dass ich dem Fisch Schaden zufüge, wenn ich mit scharfen Haken losgehe und ihm dann im Anschluss noch einen vor den Bregen gebe und er dann lecker paniert in der Pfanne landet....

Trotzdem möchte ich die Möglichkeit haben, untermassige Fische oder zu große alte Fische wieder vorsichtig freizulassen. Das hat dann allerdings nichts mit Vorsatz zu tun, denn ich gehe los um die geangelten Fische auch zu verwerten. Verstehen kann ich nicht, Fisch zu fangen und wieder freizulassen zum Zwecke des geilen Drills und anschließender Fotosession. 

Da halte ich es mit einem Zitat meiner Oma:

"Quäle nie ein Tier zum Scherz, denn es fühlt genau wie Du den Schmerz!"

Damit ein schönes WE!|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> denn es fühlt genau wie Du den Schmerz!"


Und genau da wirds filosofisch, denn das ist eben wissenschaftlich bis jetzt noch nicht bewiesen, soweit ich weiss.

Und selbst wenn die Wissenschaftler sich nicht mehr streiten wie viele Schmerzrezeptoren ein Fisch im Maul hat, ist damit noch lange nicht gesagt wie das Hirn eines Fisches die Botschaften dieser Rezeptoren verarbeitet und/oder ein Fisch überhaupt dazu fähig ist Empfindungen (welcher Art auch immer)  im Hirn ähnlich zu verarbeiten wie die Menschen.

Polemik an:
Das versuchen ja die verschiedensten "Schützer" immer wieder, Tiere dem Menschen gleichzusetzen um damit entsprechendes Mitleid und somit auch die Spendenbereitschaft "anzustacheln".
Polemik aus


----------



## hd-treiber (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Sicher ist die Aussage, dass ein Fisch den Schmerz genauso empfindet wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesen. Allerdings kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass er sich mit nem Haken im Maul wohlfühlt.|kopfkrat  Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass wir es akzeptieren, dass ein Fisch diesen evtl. Schmerz fühlt. Ich fühle mich als Angler da aber als ein Teil der Nahrungskette. Für mich inakzeptabel ist dann der evtl. Schmerz, der dem Fisch zugefügt wird bei einem Spassdrill ohne ernsthafte Verwertungsaussichten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau da wirds filosofisch, denn das ist eben wissenschaftlich bis jetzt noch nicht bewiesen, soweit ich weiss.
> 
> Und selbst wenn die Wissenschaftler sich nicht mehr streiten wie viele Schmerzrezeptoren ein Fisch im Maul hat, ist damit noch lange nicht gesagt wie das Hirn eines Fisches die Botschaften dieser Rezeptoren verarbeitet und/oder ein Fisch überhaupt dazu fähig ist Empfindungen (welcher Art auch immer) im Hirn ähnlich zu verarbeiten wie die Menschen.


 
Eben und deshalb muss zwingend im Sinne von möglicher Schmerzvermeidung davon ausgegangen werden, dass es möglicherweise Schmerzempfinden gibt und danach gehandel werden.


----------



## rainerle (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

nun gut. Ich jedefalls gehe (wie bereits erwähnt) nicht ausschließlich dann angeln, wenn ich auch Hunger auf Fisch hab - sondern wenn mir danach ist. Es ist also ein Hobby, wo ab und an auch mal was zum Essen abfällt. Es ist für mich absolut keine Jagd nach Nahrungsmittel, wo ich ab und an auch mal einfach nur so ans Wasser gehe. 
Anders gefragt: man geht ans Wasser, hat nach 10 min. nen Karpfen, schlägt den ab und fährt dann nach Hause weil das Fanglimit erreicht ist?! Ist es das was Du damit zum Ausdruck bringen willst? Darauf läuft Deine Argumentation hinaus oder gibt es einen andren Grund noch weiter zu angeln? Das Tageslimit ist erreicht, zum Essen sollte ein 4 Pfünder reichen. Oder kommt jetzt das "Argument", dass man dann ja auf Brachsen weiter angeln könnte. Wie sieht es dann mit dem Risiko aus, das evtl. doch noch ein Kärpfchen beisst? Wäre doch unverantwortlich?

Wenn es soweit kommt, dann hör ich zum Angeln auf und kauf mir meinen Fisch beim Händler. Da ist er nämlich die 4 bis 5mal aufs Jahr betrachtet günstiger als das, was ich sonst fürs Angeln ausgeb.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> nun gut. Ich jedefalls gehe (wie bereits erwähnt) nicht ausschließlich dann angeln, wenn ich auch Hunger auf Fisch hab - sondern wenn mir danach ist. Es ist also ein Hobby, wo ab und an auch mal was zum Essen abfällt. Es ist für mich absolut keine Jagd nach Nahrungsmittel, wo ich ab und an auch mal einfach nur so ans Wasser gehe.
> Anders gefragt: man geht ans Wasser, hat nach 10 min. nen Karpfen, schlägt den ab und fährt dann nach Hause weil das Fanglimit erreicht ist?! Ist es das was Du damit zum Ausdruck bringen willst? Darauf läuft Deine Argumentation hinaus oder gibt es einen andren Grund noch weiter zu angeln? Das Tageslimit ist erreicht, zum Essen sollte ein 4 Pfünder reichen. Oder kommt jetzt das "Argument", dass man dann ja auf Brachsen weiter angeln könnte. Wie sieht es dann mit dem Risiko aus, das evtl. doch noch ein Kärpfchen beisst? Wäre doch unverantwortlich?


 
Darum gehts doch garnicht, es geht darum dass es Leute gibt die auch einen 2pfünder nicht mitnehmen würden, die garnichts mitnehmen, weil sie nur die dicken haben wollen, wovon sie aber immer sagen dass man die ja nicht essen kann weil sie nicht schmecken! Also warum fängt man sie? Na, eben zum protzen und zum Spaß - und da hört Angeln *für mich* auf bzw. fängt Tierquälerei an!



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> kauf mir meinen Fisch beim Händler. Da ist er nämlich die 4 bis 5mal aufs Jahr betrachtet günstiger als das, was ich sonst fürs Angeln ausgeb.


 
Wenn Du unter diesem Gesichtspunkt angeln gehen würdest, wäre es wirklich besser du gingst dir den fisch kaufen. Allerdings schließe ich aus obigem Zitat das dem nicht so ist.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Rheincamper (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Wie sieht es denn mit Anglern aus die gar keinen Fisch mögen ? Oder nur bestimmte Fischarten nicht ?
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. einen Karpfen ( gezielt ) angle , aber schon vorher genau weiss , das ich den nicht essen mag , darf ich dann aus moralischen Gründen gar nicht auf ihn angeln ?
Ist zurücksetzen dann nicht die einzig sinnvolle und schonende Art mit dem Tier umzugehen.

Angeln ist doch für so gut wie jeden von uns ein Hobby ( oder Sport ) , der Fisch somit wenn man erlich ist , auch ein Hobby(-partner) am anderen Ende der Schnur.
Ausgenommen mal die reinen Kochtopfangler , und diese Bezeichnung passt noch am ehesten auf die vielgescholtenen "osteuropäischen" Schwarzangler zu , die auf den Fisch als Nahrung angewiesen ( sein könnten ).

Somit sollten wir die wir das Hobby Angeln betreiben dann wenigstens bemüht sein , mit unseren Hobby ( oder sollte man sagen Sport)-partnern verantwortungsvoll umzugehen.

Die Argumente der Tierschützer halte ich ( bis auf Ausnahmen , in denen Fische z.B. unnötig lange gehältert werden um dann am Morgen bei besserem Licht ein Foto zu schiessen ) für übertrieben.

Dem Fisch wird durch den für ihn bestimmt nicht erfreulichen "Landgang" sicher Stress zugefügt , beim Schmerzempfinden fehlen aber die wissenschaftlichen Beweise.

Das Argument , das Specimen-Hunter dem Ruf der übrigen Angler schaden , da sie mit der vorgefassten Absicht zum Releasen ihrer Fänge ans Wasser gehen und sich deshalb entsprechend ausgerüstet präsentieren , ist eigentlich auch nicht schlüssig.
Gerade diese Leute sind doch was den Umgang mit den Fischen angeht vorbildlich , oder habt ihr schon mal einen "normalen" Angler gesehen , der beim gefangenen Fisch sogar noch Wundversorgung und Desinfektion durchführt , bevor er ihn sanft zurücksetzt ( o.k. natürlich noch wiegen und fotographieren |rolleyes ).

GRuß,
Rheincamper#g


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Es gibt also Familien, in denen niemand Fisch ißt? Egal...
Es gibt natürlich immer Ausnahmen, ich hab ja nichts gegen das releasen an sich! Wenn ich irgendwann mal durch Zufall nen Karpfen von 10 Pfund fang auf Wurm - ja natürlich wird das geknipst und dann schwimmt er friedlich weiter#h 

Ich sehe mein Hobby als Entspannung und Verzeihung, die Möglichkeit mit Kumpels im freien zu grillen oder n bierchen (gern auch 3...) zu killen. Wenn nochwas für die Truhe dabei rausspringt - schön, wenn nicht, auch gut.
Aber wenn ich "Sport" haben will und mit jemand "kämpfen" muss, dann geh in den Ring, auf den Tennisplatz oder schlicht nachts mit einem Armanianzug zum zentralen Bushof...

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich keinen Fisch essen würde (ich will euch ja verstehen....) - wollte ich natürlich immer noch angeln! Die sog. Speisefische würde ich dann aber auch entnehmen und verschenken.

Was mir (wie ich glaub ich schon 3mal geschrieben hab:q ) so gegen den Strich läuft sind die Leute mit den Boilies von 40mm Durchmesser, die den ü50Pfünder wollen, schön an der Rute auslaugen, auf die Matte, Haken (natürlich mit Wiederhaken-wenn er mal beißt muss er auch vor die Linse kommen!), n paar Fotos machen, in den Wiegesack, warten bis er stillhält, Bild von der Waage und schließlich wieder rein damit - und nicht vergessen die Bilder ins Prollalbum einzukleben.
Das ist, was mich stört - bzw. uns (die Angler) für Naturschutzorganisationen angreifbar macht...

Wer es jetzt immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen - ich habe mich ja auch mal in andere hineinversetzt...#h


----------



## Rheincamper (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Angelandy20 ,

stimme dir in soweit allem zu ( besonders darin das Angeln Entspannung und Geselligkeit bedeutet :m ).
Erlich , ich esse schon Fisch. Aber Karpfen , zumal große , oder Rotaugen und Brassen eher nicht #t .

Nur finde ich das mit dem gezielt auf Großkarpfen zu angeln , nicht so schlimm. Sollte sich wie gesagt nur nicht ewig in die Länge ziehen mit der Wiege- und Fotoaktion. 
Und wenn einer meint mit einem Fotoalbum am Gewässer rumlaufen zu müssen , kann er das auch gerne tun. Find ich zwar ein bischen albern und angeberisch , aber wenn er meint das zu müssen , bitte.

Gruß ,
Rheincamper


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit Anglern aus die gar keinen Fisch mögen ? Oder nur bestimmte Fischarten nicht ?



Aha, fischhassende Angler: So was wie vegetarische Jäger also? Ich verstehe... Solche Angler sollten lieber jagen, oder (vegetarische Jäger) melken, oder (veganische Jäger) einen Kleingarten pachten (ohne Teich).

Und wenn mir beim Geruch von Karpfen schlecht wird, sollte ich nicht den Helden spielen und weiter welche fangen, sondern es mal mit Forellen versuchen.



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln ist doch für so gut wie jeden von uns ein Hobby ( oder Sport ) , der Fisch somit wenn man erlich ist , auch ein Hobby(-partner) am anderen Ende der Schnur.



Das finde ich jetzt ausgesprochen zynisch, den Fisch als Hobbypartner zu bezeichnen. Hobbypartner spielen freiwillig mit. Fische nicht. (Die zappeln doch nicht etwa, um dem Angler Spaß zu machen?) Vergewaltigungsopfer sind ja auch keine Sexualpartner...

Das erinnert mich an den witzigen "Fischeflüsterer" hier in diesem Thread, der die Fische erst fängt (ohne Sie zu fragen) und sie dann fragt, ob er sie wieder frei lassen soll. Was man mit dieser Methode alles anfangen könnte, wenn man sie auf andere soziale Beziehungen anwenden würde...



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgenommen mal die reinen Kochtopfangler , und diese Bezeichnung passt noch am ehesten auf die vielgescholtenen "osteuropäischen" Schwarzangler zu , die auf den Fisch als Nahrung angewiesen ( sein könnten ).



Auch nicht sehr differenziert: 

Fischesser=Kochtopfangler=osteuropäische Schwarzangler=Russenmafia? 

Ich weiß, ich übertreibe, aber so sehr doch auch wieder nicht?



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Fisch wird durch den für ihn bestimmt nicht erfreulichen "Landgang" sicher Stress zugefügt , beim Schmerzempfinden fehlen aber die wissenschaftlichen Beweise.



Solange ich nicht WEISS, ob der Fisch Schmerz empfindet, muss ich meiner Ansicht nach so tun, als ob er welchen empfände. Solange Du nicht weißt, ob das Atomkraftwerk neben Deinem Haus auch wirklich strahlt oder auch nicht strahlt, gehst Du doch auch vom Schlimmsten aus - wenn Du der Betroffene bist. Das ist für mich der ethische Minimalkonsens.

Ich rede keinem Fundamentalismus das Wort (100% C&R ist für mich so falsch wie 100% gieriger Fischraub), aber SO einfach darf man es sich nicht machen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Danke! Ich hatte schon befürchtet ich könnt mich nicht mehr verständlich machen...:q 

Okay, wenn mir in Zukunft einer mit so nem Album begegnet werde ich mir dasselbe denken wie wenn mir ein Corsa mit Gewinde tiefergelegt, Chromfelgen, Breitreifen, fett Audioanlage und bla bla + blondem Bla..hasen auf dem Beifahrer, Verzeihung, Copilotensitz entgegenkommt...:m 

Allerdings werde ich mich dannach umdrehen, um zu gucken ob es ein 1.0 oder 1.2i ist...|muahah:


----------



## Rheincamper (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, wenn mir in Zukunft einer mit so nem Album begegnet werde ich mir dasselbe denken wie wenn mir ein Corsa mit Gewinde tiefergelegt, Chromfelgen, Breitreifen, fett Audioanlage und bla bla + blondem Bla..hasen auf dem Beifahrer, Verzeihung, Copilotensitz entgegenkommt...:m


 
Na ja , bei dem blonden Bla..hasen kann man ja eventuell noch neidisch werden :m , aber den Corsa kann er behalten  .

Übrigens hatte ich letztens den Fall , das einer mit der moderenen Variante des Fotoalbums vorbei kam. Der zeigte mir dann die Schnappschüssen von den Fängen der letzten Nacht auf seiner Digitalkamera :q .

Gruß ,
Rheincamper


----------



## Rheincamper (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich jetzt ausgesprochen zynisch, den Fisch als Hobbypartner zu bezeichnen. Hobbypartner spielen freiwillig mit. Fische nicht. (Die zappeln doch nicht etwa, um dem Angler Spaß zu machen?) Vergewaltigungsopfer sind ja auch keine Sexualpartner...
> 
> Das erinnert mich an den witzigen "Fischeflüsterer" hier in diesem Thread, der die Fische erst fängt (ohne Sie zu fragen) und sie dann fragt, ob er sie wieder frei lassen soll. Was man mit dieser Methode alles anfangen könnte, wenn man sie auf andere soziale Beziehungen anwenden würde...


 
Also die Aussage von "Fischflüsterer" Gerätefetischist fand ich wirklich gut und witzig :m :m *(Zitat ):*

*Ich frage den gefangenen Fisch einfach, ob er lieber weiterleben will, auch wenn er sich dann vielleicht als Sportgerät fühlt, oder ob er es besser fände, getötet und gebraten zu werden, damit seine bisher erlittenen Qualen eine Rechtfertigung bekommen.*

*Und da Fische nicht Verbal Antworten können, muss er sich eben durch konkludentes Handeln Äussern. Ich lege ihn dafür ins Wasser: schwimmt er von Dannen, war ihm eben Möglichkeit 1 lieber. Springt er zurück aufs Ufer, will er wohl lieber getötet und gegessen werden.*


Natürlich zappelt der Fisch nicht aus Freude , aber deinen Vergleich mit einem Vergewaltigungsopfer finde ich schon geschmacklos #q .


Rheincamper


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Aussage von "Fischflüsterer" Gerätefetischist fand ich wirklich gut und witzig :m :m *(Zitat ):*



Ich auch. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie hieb- und stichfest ist. 



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich zappelt der Fisch nicht aus Freude , aber deinen Vergleich mit einem Vergewaltigungsopfer finde ich schon geschmacklos.



Ja, den Vergewaltigungsopfern gegenüber ist das geschmacklos. Aber da Angler zu 90% Männer sind, dachte ich, ich kann das mal so zuspitzen, um zu zeigen, wo dieser - gib's zu: auch etwas geschmacklose - Vergleich Fisch=Hobbypartner hinführen kann. Manchmal muss man die Dinge etwas überspitzen, um zu herauszufinden, wo vorne und hinten ist, oder? Oder links und rechts, aber bald is' der 18. September da, und deshalb bleibe ich bei hinten und vorne.

Im übrigen bin ich gebürtiger Kölner und Du Düsseldorfer, und da können wir ja gar nicht einer Meinung sein...
 #h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal muss man die Dinge etwas überspitzen, um zu herauszufinden, wo vorne und hinten ist, oder? Oder links und rechts, ... , und deshalb bleibe ich bei hinten und vorne.


 
Ähm Tatütataaaah:m  Wir sind hier doch nich im Beathe Use Forum....:q


----------



## Rheincamper (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen bin ich gebürtiger Kölner und Du Düsseldorfer, und da können wir ja gar nicht einer Meinung sein...
> #h


 
Bin ( zum Glück |supergri ) kein gebürtiger Düsseldorfer , sondern Mönchengladbacher.
Ausserdem trink ich sogar gerne ( Früh ) -Kölch.

Prinzipiell könnten wir also einer Meinung sein :m . 

Gruß ,
Rheincamper#g


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm Tatütataaaah:m  Wir sind hier doch nich im Beathe Use Forum....:q



Ganz schön spitz, die Jungs aus der Eifel, und denken immer nur an das EINE, vor allem in einsamen Nächten am kalten Wasser - wann greift endlich einer ein, so von ganz oben (bis jetzt hatten wir nur vorne, hinten, links und rechts...), um diese Sauereien zu unterbinden???


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ( zum Glück |supergri ) kein gebürtiger Düsseldorfer , sondern Mönchengladbacher.
> Ausserdem trink ich sogar gerne ( Früh ) -Kölch.
> 
> Prinzipiell könnten wir also einer Meinung sein :m .



Mein Jott Rheincamper, datt heiss' Kölsch! (100% C'nRler würden so was ja nie trinken, die trinken alle Altbier!) Und was glaubst Du was ich gerade getrunken habe, um in Form zu kommen?
 #q  :q


----------



## Rheincamper (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön spitz, die Jungs aus der Eifel, und denken immer nur an das EINE, vor allem in einsamen Nächten am kalten Wasser - wann greift endlich einer ein, so von ganz oben (bis jetzt hatten wir nur vorne, hinten, links und rechts...), um diese Sauereien zu unterbinden???


 
Also typisch Kölner solche Gedanken :q :q !
Das liegt sicher daran , das der Rhein , wenn er an Köln vorbeifliesst , mindestens um 2 Grad wärmer wird :m :m .

Gruß,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön spitz, die Jungs aus der Eifel, und denken immer nur an das EINE, vor allem in einsamen Nächten am kalten Wasser - wann greift endlich einer ein, so von ganz oben (bis jetzt hatten wir nur vorne, hinten, links und rechts...), um diese Sauereien zu unterbinden???


 
Ich denke immer nur an DAS EINE - FISHING (for life!)!!!:m 
Frag mal die Eifelforelle21, die war schon mit mir über Nacht:q 
Von oben kann keiner _eingreifen_, ich lieg immer oben...|krach: :q :q 

Wollten wir uns nich über was anderes unterhalten|kopfkrat #c  

LG by Andy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Also typisch Kölner solche Gedanken :q :q !
> Das liegt sicher daran , das der Rhein , wenn er an Köln vorbeifliesst , mindestens um 2 Grad wärmer wird :m :m .



Genau, und deshalb gibt's in Düsseldorf nur noch janz DIIIIIIIICKKKKKE - Karpfen, un' die well kejner mih hann un' schmeisst se zoröck in de Rhing.

"Düsseldorf ist keine Stadt am Rhein, sondern ein Dorf an der Düssel!" 

Ganz allmählich verlassen wir das Thema dieses Threads, äwwer su lang et Spass mäht isset doch joht!

Ne schööne Jrooß, Wasserpatscher


----------



## Rheincamper (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollten wir uns nich über was anderes unterhalten|kopfkrat #c


 
Klar , mach mal nen Vorschlag ? :m 

Rheincamper#g


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Rheincamper schrieb:
			
		

> Klar , mach mal nen Vorschlag ? :m
> 
> Rheincamper#g



Psst, der Andy ist jetzt abend essen. Es gibt Fisch! Ein Riesenzander aus dem Rursee! |evil: 

Wasserpatscher


----------



## Blackfoot (10. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Ich habe dieses Jahr viel geangelt,bin fast nie als Schneider vom Gewässer gegangen,
habe aber alle meine Fische (Karpfen,Hecht,Forellen u.s.w.)zurück gesetzt und bin stolz
darauf.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Blackfoot schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dieses Jahr viel geangelt,bin fast nie als Schneider vom Gewässer gegangen,
> habe aber alle meine Fische (Karpfen,Hecht,Forellen u.s.w.)zurück gesetzt und bin stolz
> darauf.
> 
> Gruss Blackfoot!




Warum gehst Du dann Fischen #c  #c  Nur so zum Spass #d  Genau auf solche warten die Angelgegner #q 

Ich bin auch stolz auf Dich #d  #d 

Martin


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Also die Aussage von "Fischflüsterer" Gerätefetischist fand ich wirklich gut und witzig   (Zitat ):
> 
> Ich auch. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie hieb- und stichfest ist.



Oh doch, sie ist hieb- und stichfest (und nur oberflächlich witzig), denn sie hat den Selbstbestimmtheitsgrundsatz als Grundlage, und billigt diesen eben auch den Fischen zu.
Analog zu jeglichen Erwachsenen-Menschlichen Regelungen. Da darf man sich nämlich auch Schmerzen zufügen lassen, so man will (Tatoo, Arzt, Domina,... ) Und auch nötige Hilfe ablehnen (man muss sich nicht zum Arzt begeben und darf auch aus dem Krankenhaus abhauen ) Man kann Suizid begehen, oder seinen Körper mit ungesunden Sachen malträtieren. 

Und auch in der Freien Natur wird es ebenso gehandhabt, wenn auch nicht so dogmatisch, da unbewusst und daher nur im Durchschnitt.




> Warum gehst Du dann Fischen   Nur so zum Spass


Geht irgendwer primär zum Nahrungserwerb Fischen, und nicht weil es spass macht? 
Das würde ich nämlich für Gelogen halten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Geht irgendwer primär zum Nahrungserwerb Fischen, und nicht weil es spass macht?
> Das würde ich nämlich für Gelogen halten.
> Holger



Als Beispiel mal die 3 Russen die ich am Donnerstag am Wasser gesehen hab .
2 Waren am Angeln und der 3 Hat nur die Fische totgeschlagen , Haken gelöst und neu beködert . In 4 Stunden hatten die über 10 kg an Rotaugen , Rotfedern und Döbeln . Die haben nicht aus Spaß geangelt die waren nur aufs Fisch machen aus ...
Von denen ernteten wir auch totale Unverständniss weil wir alles bis auf Barsch und große Döbel wieder zurücksetzten ...

Das Angeln aus Spaß gibts nur hier wo es uns allen recht gut geht , in vielen anderen Ländern ists Nahrungserwerb !


So und 2tens solche Leute wie Blackfoot kann ich garnicht verstehen . wenn du nur angelst um Zeit in der natur zu verbringen und spaß beim drill zu haben kann ich dir 2 Sachen empfehlen :
1. geh mal öfter Wandern bist auch in der natur und
2.Such dir n Kumpel der genauso druff is wie du , montier ne angel komplett , 
drück im das Vorfach in die Hand (möglicherweise Haken weglassen) und lass ihn n bisschen auf ner Wiese rumrennen , denn haste auch n super Drill und musst dafür keine Fische verletzten und töten (denn der eine oder andere Fisch wird das zurücksetzen bestimmt nicht überlebt haben ...) !!!

So nochmal im ernst ich bin nicht gegen das zurücksetzen an sich , ich setze auch Fische zurück die mir zu klein / zu groß sind , oder auch welche die ich nicht haben will ( Weißfisch) . Aber ich angel auch nicht gezielt auf diese Fische ... und bei Bachforellen z.B. nehm ich am Tag meist nur eine mit um den Bestand etwas zu schonen . Sitzt der Haken schön vorne darf der fisch dann fast immer wieder schwimmen , bei tiefgeschluckte dagegen werden gleich abgeschlagen ohne erst lange rumzudoktern . Ich denke mal das ist so eine gute Lösung .
Aber dieses CR aus prinzip halte ich für schwachsinn , es degradiert den Fisch zum (unfreiwilligen) Sportobjekt und auch wenn diese leute meist gut mit den Fischen umgehn nehmen sie trotzdem hin das der eine oder andere dabei draufgeht .


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Als Beispiel mal die 3 Russen die ich am Donnerstag am Wasser gesehen hab .
> 2 Waren am Angeln und der 3 Hat nur die Fische totgeschlagen , Haken gelöst und neu beködert . In 4 Stunden hatten die über 10 kg an Rotaugen , Rotfedern und Döbeln . Die haben nicht aus Spaß geangelt die waren nur aufs Fisch machen aus ...
> Von denen ernteten wir auch totale Unverständniss weil wir alles bis auf Barsch und große Döbel wieder zurücksetzten ...



Nee, auch die nicht. Setze ich mal nen normalen Substititionspreis für eine Stunde Freizeit zu eine Stunde Arbeit an, dann ist Angeln so ziemlich die Ineffizienteste Art der Nahrungsbeschaffung überhaupt...

Da müsste man mindestens 5€ Stundenlohn + Sozialabgaben, den Angelschein und das Gerät erstmal erangeln....
10 Kg Weissfisch entspricht ca. 50€ Dass schafft also nichtmal den Stundenlohn für die drei rauszuholen.

Da geht man besser Arbeiten (zur not Betteln) und kauft den Fisch im Geschäft und spart sich noch das ausnehmen...

Die "Russen" gehen auch nicht NUR zum Nahrungserwerb Angeln die gehen definitiv auch aus spass. Dass sie die Fische Komplett verwerten ist nur ein Nebeneffekt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Naja aber so wie das bei denen aussah würde ich schon sagen primär nahrungserwerb und höchstens sekundär der Spaß .

Ich meine wo is der spaß bei auswerfen , 10 sek warten (war wirklich nur sehr selten mehr)  , anschlagen , Fisch rauskurbeln (Drillen war an dem klobigen Gerät unnötig) Fisch nach hinten halten damit er vom 3ten mann versorgt wird (Is mir positiv aufgefallen das sie die Fische wenigstens ordnungsgemäß versorgt haben) und dann wieder raus und das ganze von vorn ?
Tschuldigung aber da is nach spätestens einer Stunde der Spaßfaktor nichtmehr da ...


----------



## Carp4Fun (11. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Zitat Kochtoppangler:
["Als Beispiel mal die 3 Russen die ich am Donnerstag am Wasser gesehen hab..."] 

Hi,

Auch dieses Beispiel orientiert sich leider mal wieder an einer wenig repräsentativen Minderheit und ist kaum auf die grundsätzliche C&R-Diskussion zu übertragen. 
Zu oft werden Extrema miteinander verglichen und im schlimmsten Fall sogar irgendwelche persönlichen Eindrücke und Erlebnisse pauschalisiert und medienwirksam aufbereitet an die Öffentlichkeit getragen. 

Im Grunde genommen erscheint mir die Sache so:

Die meisten Angler sprechen sich ausdrücklich *gegen* ein Gesetz aus, dass jeden Einzelnen von uns zwingt, alle gefangenen Fische, die ihr gesetzliches Mindestmaß überschritten haben, töten zu *müssen*.
Die meisten Angler (und sonstige Naturschützer) sprechen sich aus Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur *gegen* ein fundamentales C&R-Verhalten aus, da unsere "Sportfische" unter diesem Gesichtspunkt weitestgehend als missbrauchte "Sportgeräte" angesehen werden, ein solches Verhalten seitens der Natur- und Tierschützer nicht gebilligt werden kann und obendrein (zumindest in Deutschland) einen gefährlichen Angriffspunkt für unsere moderne Sportfischerei bedeutet.
Die meisten Angler sprechen sich jedoch auch *gegen* ein gnadenloses Abschlagen *aller* gefangenen Fische aus, da dieses Verhalten kaum von einem waidgerechten bzw. nachhaltigen Umgang mit unseren Ressourcen zeugt.
Die meisten Angler werden sich wohl kaum dafür *schämen*, dass ihnen die Ausübung ihres Hobbys eine tiefe, innere Freude bereitet. Auch der *Spaß am Drill* ist bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen wohl kaum von der Hand zu weisen! Viel schlimmer finde ich es hingegen, dass es einigen Gegnern unseres Hobbys eine regelrechte Freude zu bereiten scheint, uns genau dieses interessante Detail der Angelei vorwerfen zu können!
Die meisten Angler wünschen sich meiner Meinung nach einen *respektvolleren Umgang *untereinander und eine gehörige Portion *gegenseitiger Akzeptanz*. Sie wollen nicht für jegliches Verhalten lautstark kritisiert und von den Angelkollegen gleich als Tierquäler oder "Kochtopfangler" beschimpft werden. Niemand schlüpft gerne in die Rolle des "schwarzen Schafes", nur weil er einen kapitalen Fisch entnommen hat oder dem einen oder anderen Fisch seine Freiheit schenkt.
Man sieht anhand dieser Diskussion recht gut, dass es immer wieder misslingt, dem Anderen seine Meinung aufzwingen zu wollen. Fast jeder wünscht sich jedoch, den Fisch nach eigenem Ermessen (und ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen) entnehmen oder zurücksetzen zu können. Lediglich die beiden Extremfälle erfahren starke Kritik und lassen sich auch kaum durch sinnvolle Argumente stützen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass bzgl. eines "sinnvollen C&R" gar nicht eine so große Uneinigkeit unter den Anglern herrscht wie oft angenommen. Wenn man sich im Großen und Ganzen gegenseitig respektiert, hätte im Grunde auch niemand einen Nachteil davon, dass einige Fische wieder freigelassen werden. Und dass man es auch akzeptieren muss, wenn ein kapitaler Fisch entnommen wird, ist angesichts unseres Hobbys eigentlich auch gar keine Frage sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit!:m 


Petri Heil 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@ Carp4Fun

|good: , allerdings sagst Du da nichts grundlegend Anderes aus, als andere bisher. 

Ich befürchte nur, dass die Sache mit dem gegenseitigen Respekt und der Toleranz dem Anderen gegenüber spätestens beim nächsten Ü90 Z aus dem Hafen von HH nicht den Strom wert sind, den der Tastendruck gekostet hat um dies zu schreiben #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Gebe da Carp4fun genauso recht wie Aali.
Man kann das aber auch noch ein bisschen anders sehen, gar nicht erst auf die moralisch/ethische Diskussion einlassen nämlich.

Das Gebot maßige Fische grundsätzlich abschalgen zu müssen ist mehr als fraglich. Und zwar im Sinne des Erhalts oder Aufbaus oder der Verbesserung eines sich selbst tragenden Bestandes in einem Gewässer.

Deswegen dürfte es kein allgemeines Entnahmegebot geben, sondern die Rgelungen dazu müssten eigentlich vom jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter vor Ort vorgegeben werden können.

Während man im Neckar druchaus darüber diskutieren kann, jeden Waller egal zu welcher Zeit und welcher Größe abzuschlagen auf Grund des hohen Bestandes, der teilweise andere Raubfischarten verdrängt, kann es in einem See ein paar Kilometer weiter, in dem erst versucht wird einen vernünftigen Bestand aufzubauen, mehr als sinnvoll sein Waller wieder zurückzusetzen.

Genauso sinnvoll könnte es in einzelnen Gewässern sein, Zwischenschonmaße einzuführen, so dass die produktivsten Laichfische geschont werden.

Beispiel:
Hecht Mindestmaß wie üblich zwischen 50 und 60 cm, dann ein weiteres "Schonmass" zwischen 80cm und 1,10m, darüber kann wieer entnommen werden.

Oder nochmal gesagt: 
Die Entscheidung müsste von den Bewirtschaftern vor Ort getroffen und durchgesetzt werden können.

Würde man darüber diskutieren, dass solche Regelungen beim Schonmass und/oder c+r den Beständen nützen, käme man auch mit den Schützern auf eine andere Diskussionsgrundlage als bei den ganzen moralisch/ethischen Diskussionen.


----------



## rainerle (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Aali, im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich Dir Recht. Nur eben wieder der Seitenhieb Richtung C&R müsste/sollte nicht sein. Das ist es, was ich eben nicht ganz packe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Nur eben wieder der Seitenhieb Richtung C&R müsste/sollte nicht sein


Ich sehe bei AAli keinen Seitenhieb gegen c+r, sondern gegen manche Angler die jedem (auch zu recht) entnommenen Zander nachheulen und die moralische Keule schwingen.
So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Oh doch, sie ist hieb- und stichfest (und nur oberflächlich witzig), denn sie hat den Selbstbestimmtheitsgrundsatz als Grundlage, und billigt diesen eben auch den Fischen zu.
> Analog zu jeglichen Erwachsenen-Menschlichen Regelungen. Da darf man sich nämlich auch Schmerzen zufügen lassen, so man will (Tatoo, Arzt, Domina,... ) Und auch nötige Hilfe ablehnen (man muss sich nicht zum Arzt begeben und darf auch aus dem Krankenhaus abhauen ) Man kann Suizid begehen, oder seinen Körper mit ungesunden Sachen malträtieren.
> 
> Und auch in der Freien Natur wird es ebenso gehandhabt, wenn auch nicht so dogmatisch, da unbewusst und daher nur im Durchschnitt.



Aber davor, da stimmt es schon nicht! Wir Angler sind Betrüger, sehen wir dieser Tatsache ins Auge: Der Fisch beisst auf etwas, was er für einen Fisch hält. Es ist aber in Wahrheit kein Fisch, sondern ein Köder, den wir ihm in klarer Täuschungsabsicht präsentieren. Dieser Köder ist zum Zwecke der Freiheitsberaubung mit einem Haken versehen. Wo ist denn hier die Freiwilligkeit?

Auf der Grundlage dieser Tatsache kannst Du diese Pseudo-Frage (hier postulierst Du ja den freien Willen als Grundlage) dem armen Fisch einfach nicht stellen: "Soll ich Dich freilassen oder abmurksen?" Frag mal jeden beliebigen Richter, was er davon hält,wenn es sich um eine Beziehung zwischen Menschen handelt! Und es ist ja auch nicht Reue über diese arglistige Täuschung, die Dich zu dieser Frage veranlasst.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die bestehenden Gesetze nicht mehr taugen, um die realen Gegebenheiten zu regeln. Allerdings müssen auch neue Gesetze in meinen Augen sicher stellen, dass niemand angelt, der die Fische als reine Sportpartner missbraucht. 

Und seid mal alle ehrlich - eine Regelung, die kategorisches C&R erlaubt, wird es aus Tierschutzgründen niemals geben.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Gebe da Carp4fun genauso recht wie Aali.
> Man kann das aber auch noch ein bisschen anders sehen, gar nicht erst auf die moralisch/ethische Diskussion einlassen nämlich.



Das ist Drückebergerei! Und auch in der modernen Ethik ist durchaus Platz sowohl für "Tiernutzung" (allerdings nicht für Tierquälerei) und für die Zielsetzung "Bestandsschutz". Ich sehe also gar keinen Grund, sich vor dieser (notwendigen) Diskussion zu drücken!

Wenn wir mitbestimmen wollen, müssen wir eine ethisch sinnvolle Haltung einnehmen können und auf Augenhöhe mitdiskutieren können!



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gebot maßige Fische grundsätzlich abschalgen zu müssen ist mehr als fraglich. Und zwar im Sinne des Erhalts oder Aufbaus oder der Verbesserung eines sich selbst tragenden Bestandes in einem Gewässer.
> 
> Deswegen dürfte es kein allgemeines Entnahmegebot geben, sondern die Rgelungen dazu müssten eigentlich vom jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter vor Ort vorgegeben werden können.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Idee, wie ich finde, auch die Dezentralisierung der Entscheidung über Schonmaße, ...!


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe bei AAli keinen Seitenhieb gegen c+r, sondern gegen manche Angler die jedem (auch zu recht) entnommenen Zander nachheulen und die moralische Keule schwingen.
> So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.


 
Und Du hast es genau richtig verstanden. #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Aali, im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich Dir Recht. Nur eben wieder der Seitenhieb Richtung C&R müsste/sollte nicht sein. Das ist es, was ich eben nicht ganz packe.


 
Ungewollt ziehst Du Dir einen Schuh an, den ich nicht mal so bezeichnet habe und gibst doch meiner Behauptung sogar Recht. 

Ich habe geschrieben:

_Ich befürchte nur, dass die Sache mit dem gegenseitigen Respekt und der Toleranz dem Anderen gegenüber spätestens beim nächsten Ü90 Z aus dem Hafen von HH nicht den Strom wert sind, den der Tastendruck gekostet hat um dies zu schreiben_

Wo genau steht da bitteschön etwas von C&R? Ja, wo genau steht da zumindest, dass es die Releaser sind, die die Kritik äußern? Diese Aussage ist absolut allgemein gehalten und nennt darüber hinaus weder Ross noch Reiter, trotzdem interpretierst Du gleich hinein, dass C&R-ler Kritiker und Kochpottler Opfer dieser Kritik sind. Ich glaube, da habe ich wie Pawlov gerade ein Glöckchen gebimmelt und bei Dir die entsporechende Raktion ausgelöst.  

Mir scheint, Du erkennst Das Problem sehr wohl scheust Dich aber, es zuzugeben. Kann das sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Das ist Drückebergerei! Und auch in der modernen Ethik ist durchaus Platz sowohl für "Tiernutzung" (allerdings nicht für Tierquälerei) und für die Zielsetzung "Bestandsschutz". Ich sehe also gar keinen Grund, sich vor dieser (notwendigen) Diskussion zu drücken!


Sehe ich nicht so, da diese Diskussion um Moral/Ethik in meinen Augen nicht nur irrelevant sondern in höchstem Masse heuchlerisch ist.

Denn dabei geht es ja in meinen Augen nur darum, dass die "Gutmenschen" für sich und/oder Ihre Gruppierung/Interessen festlegen, welche Art von Leben es "wert" ist geschützt zu werden (z. B. Wirbeltiere, am besten natürlich die über der Wasseroberfläche, die der geneigte "Spender" auch sehen und bewundern kann) und welche man bedenkenlos "dahinmeucheln" darf (Gemüse, Obst, Salat), da selbst der hartgesottenste Veganer nicht ohne (mehr oder weniger lebende oder zumindest zukünftiges Leben in sich bergende) Nahrung auskommen kann.

Für mich persönlich ist alles Leben gleich viel "wert", weswegen ich auch ALLE Lebensformen mit gleichem Respekt behandle.

Dass für mich als denkendem Menschen (und erst dank des Verzehrs von viel tierischem Eiweiss konnte sich das menschliche Hirn soweit entwickeln) dabei das "Jagen und Sammeln" immer noch im "Blut liegt", mag manchen "Schützer erschrecken, ich nehme mir dabei aber im Rahmen meines Respektes gegenüber jeder Lebensform selbstverständlich sowie  der kulturellen Entwicklung und auch heraus weiterhin zu angeln, Fische zu entnehmen oder zurückzusetzen wie ich es mit mir und meinen Ansichten mir gegenüber selber vertreten kann, solange es leider immer noch so ist, dass gerade in Deutschland es wichtiger scheint, auf mehr oder weniger obskure "Schützergruppen" als Wählerstimmenlobby eher Rücksoicht zu nehmen als auf die Praktiker vor Ort.

Und das gilt beileibe nicht nur für Angler oder Jäger, sondern genauso für meine Einkaufsgewohnheiten in Hinsicht auf die Agragrindustrie.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich persönlich ist alles Leben gleich viel "wert", weswegen ich auch ALLE Lebensformen mit gleichem Respekt behandle.



Ja, wir Menschen kommen nicht darum herum, Leben zu vernichten um zu leben. Aber dieses "Statement" von Dir ist eine ethische Aussage (die ich voll und ganz teile!). Wir müssen allerdings Ethik und Ethik unterscheiden: in die wissenschaftliche Ethik und die Pseudo-Ethik auf Stammtischebene, von unklaren Triebtätern, die Ethik mit pauschalem Pudelschutz verwechseln.

Die ernsthafte, wissenschaftliche Ethik würde verantwortungsvollen Anglern keinen Strick drehen. Dort ist, wie gesagt, durchaus Platz für Tiernutzung ebenso wie für Bestandsschutz (als Teil des Artenschutzes). Und Ethik ist nunmal eine wichtige Grundlage für die Gesetzgebung. Wenn wir also hier keine vernünftige Position finden, haben wir bei einer Neuregelung der Bestimmungen, die wir ja anstreben, von vorneherein verloren!



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das gilt beileibe nicht nur für Angler oder Jäger, sondern genauso für meine Einkaufsgewohnheiten in Hinsicht auf die Agragrindustrie.



Wenn das doch jeder so sähe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Ja, wir Menschen kommen nicht darum herum, Leben zu vernichten um zu leben. Aber dieses "Statement" von Dir ist eine ethische Aussage.


Naja, das sehe ich eher mal als Fakt denn als ethische Aussage.
"Ethis/moralisch" wird es ja erst durch die Beurteilung des Faktes und der Schlüsse und Verhaltensweisen die man daraus zieht.


> Die ernsthafte, wissenschaftliche Ethik würde verantwortungsvollen Anglern keinen Strick drehen.


Sehe ich auch so, wenn ich dann aber z. B. (emotionsgeladene) Diskussionen wie diese hier verfolge, scheint mich der Eindruck dass es besser sein könnte, das Thema Ethik/Moral da gar nicht erst zu diskutieren, relativ richtig und sinnvoll.



> Wenn wir also hier keine vernünftige Position finden, haben wir bei einer Neuregelung der Bestimmungen, die wir ja anstreben, von vorneherein verloren!


Ich find es durchaus ethisch/moralisch wert- und sinnvoll, dafür zu sorgen dass durch Rückgabe des Entscheidungsrechtes über das zurücksetzen oder entnehmen von Fischen an die Bewirtschafter und/oder Angler der Bestand an sich selbst erhaltenden Arten/Beständen in den Gewässern erhöht, geschaffen oder gefestigt wird.

Das müsste auch jeder "Gutmensch" und "Schützer" eigentlich begreifen können, sofern er/sie es denn wollte.


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> ...Allerdings müssen auch neue Gesetze in meinen Augen sicher stellen, dass niemand angelt, der die Fische als reine Sportpartner missbraucht...


 
Mahlzeit!,

Leider befinden wir uns doch schon jetzt in der Lage, dass der Gesetzesdschungel hier in Deutschland für den Einzelnen immer mehr an Transparenz verliert. Man sollte sich doch lieber fragen, wie es das Ausland schafft, mit wesentlich weniger Gesetzen auszukommen, aber dennoch in der Lage ist, das Hobby Angeln in seinen Grundsätzen zu erhalten und für die Zukunft zu sichern!?#c 
Weniger Auflagen und Bestimmungen, können auch für alle ein Mehr an Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung bedeuten...
Darüber hinaus lassen sich einige Dinge auch kaum über Gesetze steuern. Schwarze Schafe wird`s auch dann geben, wenn über jedem Gewässer ein großes Verbotschild auf sich aufmerksam macht! Wie sonst könnte es sein, dass man hin und wieder "eindeutigen" Müll von Angelkollegen einsammelt, die Hechtpose des Nachbarn verdächtig zu tanzen beginnt oder ein kapitaler Fisch "versehentlich" wieder in sein Element flutscht?
Sicherlich sind viele Gebote notwendig und von der Idee her auch richtig. Trotzdem merkt man bereits anhand dieser Diskussion, dass pauschale Regelungen oftmals nicht der richtige Weg sind...#d 

Die Idee von Thomas, Regelungen ortsnäher treffen zu können und damit eine Kopplung der Gesetze an die Gegebenheiten eines Gewässer zu erzielen, finde ich hingegen gar nicht mal schlecht.#6 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Die Idee von Thomas, Regelungen ortsnäher treffen zu können und damit eine Kopplung der Gesetze an die Gegebenheiten eines Gewässer zu erzielen, finde ich hingegen gar nicht mal schlecht


Danke für die Blumen, ich glaube aber nicht dss diese Idee ursprünglich von mir ist, weiss aber auch (leider) nicht mehr, wo ich das genau her hatte.

Halte das aber auch für verfolgenswert.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so, wenn ich dann aber z. B. (emotionsgeladene) Diskussionen wie diese hier verfolge, scheint mich der Eindruck dass es besser sein könnte, das Thema Ethik/Moral da gar nicht erst zu diskutieren, relativ richtig und sinnvoll.



Das kannst Du versuchen... Aber noch einmal: In einem neuen Gesetzgebungsprozess, den wir ja anstreben müssten, um die bestehenden, unrealistischen Bestimmungen zu modifizieren, wird die Debatte auf ethischer Grundlage statt finden. *Du hast leider nicht die Wahl der Waffen.* (Die hast Du nur in mehr oder weniger "privaten" Diskussionen.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find es durchaus ethisch/moralisch wert- und sinnvoll, dafür zu sorgen dass durch Rückgabe des Entscheidungsrechtes über das zurücksetzen oder entnehmen von Fischen an die Bewirtschafter und/oder Angler der Bestand an sich selbst erhaltenden Arten/Beständen in den Gewässern erhöht, geschaffen oder gefestigt wird.



Aber das ist doch ein hieb- und stichfestes ethisches Argument! Das wäre doch ein Anfang zu einer haltbaren Position.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Leider befinden wir uns doch schon jetzt in der Lage, dass der Gesetzesdschungel hier in Deutschland für den Einzelnen immer mehr an Transparenz verliert. Man sollte sich doch lieber fragen, wie es das Ausland schafft, mit wesentlich weniger Gesetzen auszukommen, aber dennoch in der Lage ist, das Hobby Angeln in seinen Grundsätzen zu erhalten und für die Zukunft zu sichern!?
> Sicherlich sind viele Gebote notwendig und von der Idee her auch richtig. Trotzdem merkt man bereits anhand dieser Diskussion, dass pauschale Regelungen oftmals nicht der richtige Weg sind...



Aber sei doch mal realistisch, es ist schon viel erreicht, wenn alte, unpassende Regeln durch bessere, neue ersetzt werden. Aber abschaffen, in Deutschland? Vergiß es! 

(Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das so gut wäre. Dann wären ja auch die jetzt untermaßigen Fische frei zur Entnahme...)

Aber wir müssen unsere Kritiker aktiv angehen und auf ihrer eigenen Argumentationsebene überzeugen, wenn wir ernsthaft nach einer besseren Regelung streben wollen. 

Aber das heißt auch, dass wir uns einige Fragen erst mal selbst beantworten müssen und nicht einfach die Äuglein zukneifen dürfen, oder den Kopf in den Sand...


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sei doch mal realistisch, es ist schon viel erreicht, wenn alte, unpassende Regeln durch *bessere, neue* ersetzt werden...


 
Ok,

damit wäre ich ja auch schon vollends zufrieden.:m 
Es ging mir nur darum, den bestehenden Gesetzespool nicht auch noch um neue Regelungen und Vorschriften zu erweitern. Viele der bestehenden Regelungen überschreiten schon jetzt meinen anglerischen Horizont, da sie kaum in der Lage sein können, es allen Gegebenheiten oder gar jedem Angler Recht zu machen.



> Aber wir müssen unsere Kritiker aktiv angehen und auf ihrer eigenen Argumentationsebene überzeugen, wenn wir ernsthaft nach einer besseren Regelung streben wollen...


 
Dieser Zustand wäre tatsächlich sehr erstrebenswert! Aber wie du im Grunde auch schon erwähnt hast, wird es kein leichtes Spiel. Das fängt an unserem Pachtgewässer schon damit an, dass sich irgendwelche "Schreibtischtäter" überlegen können, welche Ästchen an welchen Büschen die Angler denn bei ihrem nächsten Arbeitseinsatz absägen dürfen. -Oder um wieviele Zentimeter genau ein Steg über das Uferniveau hinausragen darf u.s.w....
Wieder mal ein kleines und unwichtiges Beispiel, das aber zeigt, dass es alles andere als leicht sein kann, "Gegner" von den eigenen Interessen und Bedürfnissen zu überzeugen..

Aber Recht gebe ich dir trotzdem.#6 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Lenzibald (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Servus.Mann o Mann und ich dachte bei uns in Ösiland ist alles geregelt. Bei uns kann jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße selbst bestimmen solange es kein fließendes Gewässer ist und an andere Reviere grenzt. Wenn bei mir am Teich ein Baum stört schneid ich den um da brauch ich nicht fragen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Aber davor, da stimmt es schon nicht! Wir Angler sind Betrüger, sehen wir dieser Tatsache ins Auge: Der Fisch beisst auf etwas, was er für einen Fisch hält. Es ist aber in Wahrheit kein Fisch, sondern ein Köder, den wir ihm in klarer Täuschungsabsicht präsentieren. Dieser Köder ist zum Zwecke der Freiheitsberaubung mit einem Haken versehen. Wo ist denn hier die Freiwilligkeit?



Doch, auch da stimmts. 
Der Fisch frisst den Köder freiwillig. Hans-guck-in-die-Luft war an seinem Unfall auch selbst schuld. Und wer, weil er Handyphoniert, auffährt, ist schuld, und nicht der plötzlich bremsende Vormann. Wer sich Erschiesst, kann die schuld auch nicht den Waffenherstellern ob des gefährlichen Geräts in die schuhe schieben, er muss selbst aufpassen. Unwissenheit schützt eben nicht vor Strafe, und schon gar nicht vor Konsequenzen

Ausserdem werden nicht nur beim Angeln Fallen gestellt. Folgt man DEINER ARGUMENTATION konsequent, dann wäre der Alarmanlagenhersteller Schuld an der Freiheitsberaubung des Einbrechers, und somit wegen Freiheitsentzug zu bestrafen.... Irgendwie wahnwitzig, oder?



> Auf der Grundlage dieser Tatsache kannst Du diese Pseudo-Frage (hier postulierst Du ja den freien Willen als Grundlage) dem armen Fisch einfach nicht stellen: "Soll ich Dich freilassen oder abmurksen?" Frag mal jeden beliebigen Richter, was er davon hält,wenn es sich um eine Beziehung zwischen Menschen handelt! Und es ist ja auch nicht Reue über diese arglistige Täuschung, die Dich zu dieser Frage veranlasst.



Seh ich anders.
Dann müsste der Alarmanlagenhersteller Reue Zeigen (s.o.)
und wieso sollte die Frage illegitim sein. 

Analog wird auch nicht jeder Alarmanlagenauslöser eingesperrt, dabei ist Fangen von Personen und anschliessende Abstrafung der ausschliessliche Sinn dieser Anlagen. 





> Und seid mal alle ehrlich - eine Regelung, die kategorisches C&R erlaubt, wird es aus Tierschutzgründen niemals geben.



Von wegen, aus Artenschutzgründen gibt es diese bereits, Tierschutz hin oder her: u.a. Frauennerfling, Quappe in NRW, Äschenschonbezirke, ...
Theoretisch könnte dieses auf alle Fischarten bis auf eine ausgedehnt werden.
Auch im gesamten Ausland hat man wenig Probleme mit solchen Pauschalregelungen.




> Wenn wir mitbestimmen wollen, müssen wir eine ethisch sinnvolle Haltung einnehmen können und auf Augenhöhe mitdiskutieren können!



Na und wer bestimmt dann was "Ethisch sinnvoll" ist? 

Beispielsweise Frisst in der Natur der Stärkere den schwächeren. So es einen Gott gibt, ist das vermutlich gewollt, ebenso wie die Selektion im Darwinschen Modell. Also das Richtige. Die korrekte Handlungsweise.

Nur im (Westlichen) Menschlichen Sozialsystem werden Schwache mit durchgefüttert, undf teils noch mit Erleichterungen. (Behinderte, Todkranke, aber auch Rentner) In der Natur würden solche Individuen nicht alt.

Was ist da wohl Ethisch das richtigere? Ich würde da nicht wagen mal eben drauf zu antworten. Selbst nach langem Abwägen sind beide Verhaltensweisen sinnvoll.

Auf Lange Sicht wird wohl das Natursystem länger Bestand haben, und die Menschen evtl. aussterben. Derzeit schwächen wir unsere Erbanlagen mit der Förderung nicht selbsterhaltungsfähiger Individuen. Irgendwann wird die Katastrophe kommen. Siehe vermehrte Antibiotikaresistenz der Bakterienstämme.
Dann können wir Sagen: Wir sind aber Ethisch-Moralisch-korrekt ausgestorben... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hmmm dann stell ich mich jetzt also in die Stadt und verkaufe würstchen die mit gut vesteckten Angelhaken gespickt sind , und wenn sich dann wer beim Essen den haken was weiß ich wo reinhaut , dann ist die Person selbst Schuld weil sie nicht aufgepasst hat  und ich bin unschuldig ???

Erklär das ma den Polizisten der nach spätestens ner viertel Stunde auftauchen wird   =)


----------



## Aladin (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Zitat §9 Abs.9 Satz 1 BayAVFiG:

" Fische, die unter Einhaltung der für Sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschrämkung dürfen nur in Übereinstimmung mit dem Hegeziel und dem Tierschutzrecht ausgesetzt (zurückgesetzt) werden."

ergo:

Die Population der jeweiligen Fischart sollte aus Gründen der Hege im befischten Gewässerabschnitt geschont bleibem.

Der gefangene Fisch muss absolut lebensfähig sein und keine Verletzungen aufweisen, die auf lang anhaltende Schmerzen und Leiden schließen lassen.

(gelesen in "Bayerns Fischerei, LFV Bayern 03/2005)

Letzendlich definiert der Gewässerbewirtschafter das Hegeziel, dies kann er jedoch sehr individuell. Ob dies jedoch jemals auf den Karpfen anzuwenden ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.

=> ergo: Carpe diem, Viva la Carp! (oder so ähnlich)!#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

@Aladin

Du hast deine zitierte Aussage im Sinne dieser Diskussion falsch interpretiert, denn das Hegeziel nach §9 Abs.9 Satz 1 BayAVFiG beinhaltet, dass die geschonte Fischart nicht gezielt beangelt werden darf und eben nur, wenn sie als unerwünschter Beifang an den Haken geht, zurückgesetzt werden muss.

So einfach ist das Leben eben doch nicht..


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Laut einem Artikel in der Fliegenfischen (3 /2001) starben bei einem Versuch mit Forellen 12 % der Fische bei denen der Haken unter Wasser gelöst wurde und mit denen sehr vorsichtig umgenagen wurde . Bei den Fischen die zum hakenlösen aus dem Wasser gehoben wurden starben 72 %  !!!
Begründet wurde das unter anderem durch  Milchsäure im Muskelgewebe und Sauerstoffmangel wegen des Drills (und dazu noch das aus dem Wasser heben) .

Wenn diese Zahlen auch nur einigermaßen stimmen dann würde ich sagen ist CR der reinste Schwachsinn .

edit : Übrigens starben die Fische teilweise erst nach 12 Stunden ! Das heißt nur weil der Fisch wieder schön gesund aussieht und wegschwimmt heißt das no9ch lange nicht das er den Fang wirklich überlebt !


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Oh Gottogott! Na, gut:  



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Unwissenheit schützt eben nicht vor Strafe, und schon gar nicht vor Konsequenzen.



Es geht um den Tatbestand des Betruges. Es ist auch nicht erlaubt, Dumme zu betrügen, oder Unwissende, auch wenn die Versuchung manchmal groß ist. Ich bin auch nicht dafür, Fischbetrug unter Strafe zu stellen, aber Du hast mit solchen Vergleichen angefangen.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie wahnwitzig, oder?



Ja, so empfand ich das teilweise schon, was Du da vom Stapel gelassen hast:



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nur im (Westlichen) Menschlichen Sozialsystem werden Schwache mit durchgefüttert, undf teils noch mit Erleichterungen. (Behinderte, Todkranke, aber auch Rentner) In der Natur würden solche Individuen nicht alt.
> 
> Was ist da wohl Ethisch das richtigere? Ich würde da nicht wagen mal eben drauf zu antworten. Selbst nach langem Abwägen sind beide Verhaltensweisen sinnvoll.



Der Mensch ist ein soziales Wesen. Das ist ein unglaubliches Erfolgsmodell gewesen bisher, auch wenn das nicht _immer_ so aussieht. Wenn das "natürliche" System, wie Du es nennst, gesiegt hätte, dann säßen wir noch immer - ohne Angeln!!!!! - auf den Bäumen, weil pausenlos die Stärkeren die Klügeren platt gemacht hätten. #q 

Das haben sie Gott sei Dank aber nicht _immer_ geschafft, so dass die übrig gebliebenen Klügeren unter anderem das Angeln erfinden konnten. Leider sind immer noch genug "Stärkere" übriggeblieben, und deshalb isses eben so wie's is'.
 #d


----------



## rainerle (13. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Zitat:
....Das ist ein unglaubliches Erfolgsmodell gewesen bisher, ....
Ende Zitat.

Nun aufgrund der besonderen Ereignisse in den letzten Jahren (Dürre hier, Flutkatastrophe da, El Nino dort, Brandrodung wieder wo anders), bestimmter Listen (Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen etc.) und dessen was uns noch prognostiziert wird, würde ich mal sagen, dass das Erfolgsmodell Mensch so unglaublich                        ---    D O O F  ---
ist, dass es schon gar nicht mehr geht. Und noch was: wäre der Mensch tatsächlich so sozial wie Du es schilderst, wäre er eben gerade nicht da, wo er ist. Denn was den Menschen zu solchen Leistungen antrieb und antreibt ist ein durchaus animalischer Instinkt, nämlich die    G I E R. Dadurch entstanden und entstehen neue Entdeckungen, Entwicklungen. Denkst Du die Microwelle wurde erfunden, damit Vattern auch ohne Muttern abends was warmes hat? Wenn ja täuscht Du Dich gewaltig. Erfunden wurde das Ding für militärische Zwecke um eben anderen eins auf die Birne zu braten und Jahrzehnte später durfte man es dann auch zivil anwenden.
Noch ein Beispiel nötig: BioDiesel. Beim Bund seit Jahrzehnten möglich mit Speiseöl nen 5 to zu bewegen, allmählich setzt sich das auch im zivilen Bereich durch.
Ist das alles ethisch/moralisch in Ordnung, zu vertreten? 
Man(n) wenn mir jemand heute mit Moral den Finger hebt, könnt ich erstmal kot......
Und dann noch die Gattung Mensch als Erfolgsmodell darstellen, erzähl das mal den unzähligen Arten, die der Mensch ausgerottet hat oder die Stämme von Menschen, die durch "sozialere" - "zivilisiertere" Menschen ausgerottet, versklavt und unterjocht wurden und noch werden.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann noch die Gattung Mensch als Erfolgsmodell darstellen, erzähl das mal den unzähligen Arten, die der Mensch ausgerottet hat oder die Stämme von Menschen, die durch "sozialere" - "zivilisiertere" Menschen ausgerottet, versklavt und unterjocht wurden und noch werden.



Rainer, Du musst schon alles lesen, bevor Du mich mit einem Kulturoptimisten verwechselst:

*"..., weil pausenlos die Stärkeren die Klügeren platt gemacht hätten.  

Das haben sie Gott sei Dank aber nicht immer geschafft, so dass die übrig gebliebenen Klügeren unter anderem das Angeln erfinden konnten. Leider sind immer noch genug "Stärkere" übriggeblieben, und deshalb isses eben so wie's is'."*

Trotzdem gab's auf diesem Planeten wahrscheinlich noch keine so dominante Spezies wie uns, glaube ich. Im Guten wie leider auch im Schlechten. Eine oft unheilige Allianz der "Stärkeren" (oder machtgierigen) und der "Klügeren" (leider nicht immer besseren).

Klingt das jetzt besser? Es ging mir nur darum, klarzustellen, was denn hier los wäre, wenn's nur das Recht des Stärkeren wäre, das gilt auf dieser Welt. Da sind wir dann doch ein winzigen, aber wichtigen Schritt weiter.


----------



## hd-treiber (13. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Is schon Wahnsinn, in welche Richtung die Diskussion gehen kann wenn man an das eigentliche Thema denkt...:m 

Aber nur weiter, das sollte jetzt keine Kritik sein.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



> Hmmm dann stell ich mich jetzt also in die Stadt und verkaufe würstchen die mit gut vesteckten Angelhaken gespickt sind , und wenn sich dann wer beim Essen den haken was weiß ich wo reinhaut , dann ist die Person selbst Schuld weil sie nicht aufgepasst hat und ich bin unschuldig ???


Nun das scheint mir ein Arg Konstruiertes Beispiel, es hat auch überhaupt keinen Sinn in der Durchführung (wozu sollte man sowas machen?) und, was ich wichtiger Finde, es hat mit der C&R-Problematik nichts gemein. Denn es würde wohl auch ein Polizist auftauchen, wenn man die so überrumpelten Menschen hinterher verwerten wollte. Es scheint mir also eher ein Argument alles Angeln zu verbieten.



> Es geht um den Tatbestand des Betruges. Es ist auch nicht erlaubt, Dumme zu betrügen, oder Unwissende, auch wenn die Versuchung manchmal groß ist. Ich bin auch nicht dafür, Fischbetrug unter Strafe zu stellen, aber Du hast mit solchen Vergleichen angefangen.


Auch hier ist analog kein Zusammenhang mit C&R. Das würde auch jegliches Angeln betreffen.

2x Thema verfehlt. Ich seh daher keinen Sinn, darauf hier näher einzugehen. Das verschieben wir auf die "Sollten wir Angeln verbieten?"-Diskussion.




> Der Mensch ist ein soziales Wesen. Das ist ein unglaubliches Erfolgsmodell gewesen bisher, auch wenn das nicht immer so aussieht. Wenn das "natürliche" System, wie Du es nennst, gesiegt hätte,


Glaub ich nicht, dass der Mensch ein Soziales Wesen in diesem Sinne ist. Er ist nur ein Soziales wesen in Bezug auf Gesellschaft anderer Individuen. Sonst eher ein Rücksichtsloser Ellebogenarbeiter

Und das Natürliche system lässt sich auf Dauer nicht Aushebeln. Die gerade mal 10.000Jahre, die es Menschen gibt, sind noch keine Dauer, um das schon "Erfolgsmodell" zu nennen. Andere Spezies kommen auf Millionen Jahre...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Damian (19. September 2005)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Oh? War das jetzt alles?
Wer hat nun gewonnen? Lasst mich raten: Nicht der Fisch! 

Stellenweise hab ich mich sehr amüsiert. Viele von euch verstecken sich immer noch brav hinter dem §Gesetz§ und degradieren uns Releaser zum "Tierquäler". Für mich kein Problem, dann ich stehe zu meinem Hobby und zu dem, was ich am Wasser tue. 
Vergessen wird stets, was Angeln überhaupt ausmacht!? Und das ist das Adrenalin, welches bei uns ausgeschüttet wird, wenn die Pose unter geht, das Glückchen bimmelt oder wie bei mir ein Ruck durch die Spinnrute kommt.
Das letzte, was ich damit verbinde, ist das Töten! 
Ich möchte selbst entscheiden, was mit dem Fisch passiert und würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn der Gesetzgeber eines Tages die selektive Entnahme legalisiert. Dies kann unseren desolaten Raubfischbestand im "Angelparadies-Deutschland" nur zu gute kommen...

Das hier nehme ich aus dieser Diskussion gerne mit: _Wäre nun noch die Frage ob man dieses "erhöhte" Schonmaß auch überdimensionieren darf.. z.B. Schonmaß für Karpfen 200cm ??_  #6


----------



## P.Collins (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Hallo, für Kleinanzeigen haben wir ein Extraforum. 
Gruß Meeresangler_Schwerin


----------



## Stefan6 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				P.Collins schrieb:
			
		

> Suche einen Teich/See zu pachten/kaufen in der Nähe von Sehnde,Lehrte und den umliegenden Ortschaften. Größe und Fischbesatz sind egal. Sogar ein kleiener Teich reicht völlig aus! Eíne Hütte müsste nicht unbedingt vorhanden sein. Der Zustand des Teiches ist egal genauso wie die Wasserbeschaffenheit und Tiefe etc. Natürlich wäre es aber schöner wenn schon Fische besetzt wären.
> Falls sie ein passendes Obejekt besitzen und verkaufen/verpachten wollen oder jemanden kennen der einen passenden Teich/See verpachten/verkaufen möchte können sie mit mir über meine e-mail Adresse Kontakt aufnehmen(P90rybicki@aol.com)


 
Was hat das mit dem Thema zutun???#d #c


----------



## Timmy (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Suche Porsche 911 Carrera, BJ 2006 bis maximal 200 Euro und niedrigem Spritverbrauch.


Angebote bitte per PN.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				P.Collins schrieb:
			
		

> Suche einen Teich/See zu pachten/kaufen in der Nähe von Sehnde,Lehrte und den umliegenden Ortschaften. Größe und Fischbesatz sind egal. Sogar ein kleiener Teich reicht völlig aus! Eíne Hütte müsste nicht unbedingt vorhanden sein. Der Zustand des Teiches ist egal genauso wie die Wasserbeschaffenheit und Tiefe etc. Natürlich wäre es aber schöner wenn schon Fische besetzt wären.
> Falls sie ein passendes Obejekt besitzen und verkaufen/verpachten wollen oder jemanden kennen der einen passenden Teich/See verpachten/verkaufen möchte können sie mit mir über meine e-mail Adresse Kontakt aufnehmen(P90rybicki@aol.com)


 
Klasse Tread gefunden für dein Anliegen, perfekt plaziert #6


----------



## esox_105 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				P.Collins schrieb:
			
		

> Suche einen Teich/See zu pachten/kaufen in der Nähe von Sehnde,Lehrte und den umliegenden Ortschaften. Größe und Fischbesatz sind egal. Sogar ein kleiener Teich reicht völlig aus! Eíne Hütte müsste nicht unbedingt vorhanden sein. Der Zustand des Teiches ist egal genauso wie die Wasserbeschaffenheit und Tiefe etc. Natürlich wäre es aber schöner wenn schon Fische besetzt wären.
> Falls sie ein passendes Obejekt besitzen und verkaufen/verpachten wollen oder jemanden kennen der einen passenden Teich/See verpachten/verkaufen möchte können sie mit mir über meine e-mail Adresse Kontakt aufnehmen(P90rybicki@aol.com)


 

Das geistert auch in anderen Trööts rum.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Das geistert auch in anderen Trööts rum.


 
JA, der Typ spamt gerade rum #d


----------



## P.Collins (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

sorry  aber hab mich gerade erst angemeldet wo muss ich das denn reinstellen??


----------



## Schlei (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Laut einem Artikel in der Fliegenfischen (3 /2001) starben bei einem Versuch mit Forellen 12 % der Fische bei denen der Haken unter Wasser gelöst wurde und mit denen sehr vorsichtig umgenagen wurde . Bei den Fischen die zum hakenlösen aus dem Wasser gehoben wurden starben 72 % !!!
> Begründet wurde das unter anderem durch Milchsäure im Muskelgewebe und Sauerstoffmangel wegen des Drills (und dazu noch das aus dem Wasser heben) .
> 
> Wenn diese Zahlen auch nur einigermaßen stimmen dann würde ich sagen ist CR der reinste Schwachsinn .


 
ich bin auch der meinung das c&r schwachsinn ist, warum angelt man dann überhaupt nur um zu prallen??
ich finde es total zum :v natürlich setze ich auch fische zurück aber ich nehme auch fisch mit!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				P.Collins schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber hab mich gerade erst angemeldet wo muss ich das denn reinstellen??


 
Also hier unter C&R ist schon mal gut, auch unter "Futterkörbchen" und "Drill meines Lebens" lagst thematisch schon ganz nahe #6 ...

weitere Vorschläge: Laichdorsch, Was bei dieser Hitze, Skat, Wels angeln, Riesenblinker ... #h


----------



## Schlei (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

^^^ mein gott ! muss man den auf allen etwas unkoordinierten beiträgen oder auch auf allen neuen boardis  rummhacken??


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				P.Collins schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber hab mich gerade erst angemeldet wo muss ich das denn reinstellen??


 
erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten..... wenn ich mich in einer stadt nicht auskenne gehe ich auch nicht ins nächstebeste geschäft und und bestelle ne pizza....


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*



			
				Schlei schrieb:
			
		

> ^^^ mein gott ! muss man den auf allen etwas unkoordinierten beiträgen oder auch auf allen neuen boardis rummhacken??


 
das hebt die Stimmung #6 

PS: nur auf denen, die es anscheinend nicht schaffen wollen, sich einzufügen


----------



## Carp4Fun (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Elegante Art, diesen Thread wieder nach oben zu bringen!:q  


			
				Schlei schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch der meinung das c&r schwachsinn ist, warum angelt man dann überhaupt nur um zu prallen??


C&R setzt doch nicht voraus, dass du anschließend mit deinen Fängen prahlen musst?!#c -Teilweise echt lustig, was mittlerweile alles mit diesen 2 bösen Buchstaben in Verbindung gebracht wird. 


> natürlich setze ich auch fische zurück...


Man könnte auch C&R dazu sagen?! 


> ...aber ich nehme auch fisch mit!


"Selektive Entnahme" also. So handhaben es wohl die meisten Angler und der Begriff hört sich doch auch gleich viel netter an als das abgedroschene "C&R"!#6


----------



## k1ng (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Soll man nach jedem Ansitz ca. 20 kilo Fisch mitnehmen ?


----------



## Vulkanus79 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Weiß garnicht was hier los ist....? 
Er wollte nur Info-Material...

und dann wieder dieses Thema...

Hat jemand Info oder nicht?...war hier die Frage und nicht die gründung einer Plattform für pseudo psychologen


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch&Release!!!! Wichtig!!!!! Lesen!!!!*

Thread geschlossen, da augenscheinlich nichts neues mehr zu kommen scheint...

Gruß Knurri!


----------

